# Wrath of the Righteous



## 81Dagon (Aug 15, 2013)

*16 Arodus, 4713 - The City of Kenabres, Mendev*



Armasse. Once a holy day for Aroden before his death, now a sacred day set a side for the training of the masses against demons and the teaching of history by his successor, Iomdae. Armasse is holy for the nation of Mendev as they hold back the corrupting tide of the Worldwound and that is doubly true for the cites like Mendev that house the Wardstones. Today, squires will be chosen, pledges will be made and priests will be ordained amongst the jousting, mock duels, battle reenactment and the festival of the masses. The city is a mob of colour as everyone wears whatever heraldry they have rights to and for one day out of the year, smiles can be found on scarred and worldweary faces. You’re even in luck today! The main events are being held in Clydwell Plaza and you have the perfect space at the cathedral to the east from which to watch the opening ceremonies at noon. 


Why then are you in darkness? Your ears are ringing. There’s dust in your mouth, how could that be? Your head pounds and your heart is racing. Each breathe is labored but despite your aches and bruises, you appear to be unharmed. You can near rocks tumbling and settling above you, the sounds echoing through the darkness. What happened? 


[sblock=occ]
Everyone please make your introductory post. Please include with that post an sblock containing either your character sheet or a link to the file. Please do not make your second post until everyone has introduced themselves so that all of the character sheets are in one easy to access place. When you are speaking, please change the test to one, easy to read colour.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2013)

*Medjai Issa - Motherless Paladin of Sarenrae*

Medjai lifts his head slowly, rubbing at his eyes and wondering why he cannot see . . . a new situation for him, for certain! He gropes blindly in the darkness and coughs out a little more dust. His voice is raspy as he calls out for his friend, his soul-sib who'd come to watch the ceremonies with him after their long journey to Kenabres from the streets of Absalom. *"Luna? What's happened? Are you there?"* There'd been others here as well . . .  *"Anyone? Is everyone OK? Can anyone see what's happening?"*
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2013)

*Calloh, Half-Elf Bard*

Calloh immediately drops to one knee and presses both hands against the sides of his head in an effort to keep his brain from exploding.  Thankfully, it does not, and the pain subsides.  "What Note on the Staff of the Spheres was _that_, I wonder?  I like it not.  Most discordant and hurtful it was."  At a loss, he calls out to anyone nearby who can shed some light on his (mental) darkness, "Anyone here have an idea what that was, and why it got dark so suddenly?" the Half-Elf says as he staggers to his feet.  "I know what we need now," says Calloh as he begins to play his lute as a _Bardic Performance_ to _inspire courage_. [All allies who can hear him recieve +1 to att/dam/saves.]

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]


Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0 XP

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 15, 2013)

*Jorgun Revendka - Human Inquisitor of Erastil*

Jorgun fights to keep conscious, using all his training to ignore the ringing in his head.  _What in the Stag's Antlers happened?_ he thinks as he struggles to make out the area around him.  Jorgun thinks he hears someone speaking but can't make it out over the pounding in his head.  _Silence would be the best course of action until my senses return__,_ Jorgun thinks as he reaches for his sword.

[sblock=Updated Character Info]View attachment Jorgun Page 1.pdf
View attachment Jorgun Page 2.pdf
View attachment Jorgun Revendka Backstory.docx
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 16, 2013)

Luna coughs, unable to understand what has happened.  The ringing in her ears wants to split her skull open, but Luna wills herself to stay calm.  _Unable to see?  What sort of trick is this?_ However, before another thought could occur the voice of her long time friend can be heard, calling out in the dark.  G_ood, he is allright.  _Then, another voice seems to come out of the darkness, one whom Luna had not heard before.

"I am OK!  Can't see anything yet! Medjai, anyone else, can anyone see what is going on?"  Fumbling around in the dark, Luna quickly grabs her longspear, but for now tries to think quickly about what to do.



[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot)
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Inaitive (5/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 16, 2013)

Luna is able to grab her spear quickly, and she realizes her sight is returning, albeit very slowly, like she's been forced to adjust far too quickly. Medjai's sight starts to come back too, although he can't see anything beyond his hands yet. 

[sblock=occ]I'll poke Elewan with a PM just incase he doesn't have subscriptions on yet. As always with PbP games, I suggest you subscribe for email updates. 

In other news, I finished reading the module today and I think Wrath of the Righteous has already supplanted Age of Worms as my favourite adventure path. Or adventure, period. They've pulled out all the stops on this and it is amazing. Mythic Adventures looks very good too, its definitely worth the ten bucks to get the pdf.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2013)

*Calloh, Half-Elf Bard*









*OOC:*


So Calloh's sight is not returning?  He continues to play in the darkness, his fingers instinctively finding the correct fingerings on his lute.


----------



## Elewan (Aug 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry. Inopportune time for me to start the game. I should be faster most of the time.







_Damn and blast!_ Hannah thought. Being born on Armasse made every year seem like the whole city pulled out all the stops to celebrate her birthday. Things were going swimmingly, and suddenly this? Reflexively Hannah pulled a copper piece from her purse and imbued it with magic causing it to shine brightly.

Who's there? she called out. Is anyone hurt?
[sblock=Stat Block]

*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+5; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +3
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x3) (DC 17)_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, 
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +3, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=occ]No worries, happens to everyone sometimes [/sblock]

As you struggle to find your footing in the strange situation you have found yourself, you suddenly realize that your limbs are shaking, you heart is pounding an everything feel surreal. You recognize the feeling from the first time you saw combat... you are in shock, overwhelmed by whatever just happened so badly that it is effecting your body, mind and soul. With that recognition your mind begins to accept what has happened, both consciously and subconsciously, allowing your memory to come flooding back. Some of you may wish it hadn’t... 

_Armasse officially began at noon, with the blessing of the festival __5 __by Lord Hulrun himself, ruler of Kenabres. The crowd gathered in Clydwell Plaza quieted as the aged inquisitor took the stage, clad in shining, resplendent armor. He cleared his throat, but just as she was about to speak, a bright light shone from the west, as if the sun were rising from the wrong direction. Hulrun’s shadow fell huge and distorted across the cathedral’s facade. A moment later, the sound of a thunderous explosion ripped through the air and earth, along with a violent tremor._
_
To the west, the fortress known as the Kite—the location of Kenabres’s wardstone—had vanished. In its place, a brilliant plume of red fire, lightning, and smoke erupted into the heavens._
_
A moment later, a powerful roar accompanied a welcome sight rising from the crowd—Kenabres’s greatest guardian, the ancient silver dragon Terendelev, who had until that moment been attending the opening ceremony disguised as a human. Above, another form appeared, as nightmarish as the dragon was breathtaking. A humanoid shape three times the size of any man, with skin coated in fire and lightning, gripped a flaming sword and whip. The creature’s identity was immediately obvious: Khorramzadeh, the Storm King of the Worldwound, had come to Kenabres!_
_
As the ground continued to shake and disgorge demons into the streets, the dragon and the balor lord clashed above. The fight was over in a few harrowing moments, as the balor cut deep into Terendelev’s body, swooping down to strike the dragon and arresting her charge. A few more blows, and the titanic duo spiraled downward toward the crowd._
_
The sight of the dragon smashing into the facade of the Cathedral of St. Clydwell is one no witness would ever forget. At that moment, a titanic demon erupted at the far end of the plaza, reducing several buildings to ruins as it smashed into this world. The rift it created shot across the plaza, and this time there was no escape—it opened below your feet, angling away into darkness.
_


_Even as you fell, the dragon noticed your plight. Though she saw death standing over her, she seized this final chance to save a few more souls. After she uttered a few arcane words and stretched out a bleeding talon, you felt her magic take hold of you, slowing your plummet into the darkness as if you were feathers falling into a pit. Yet the fall remained as inexorable, and as you drifted downward into the depths, the last thing you saw was the Storm King standing before the ancient silver dragon, his sword lashing out and cleaving full through her neck. As her severed head fell, the rift above you slammed shut, and the light of the world above was gone.
_

By the time you snap out of your memories, the sight of the planetouched has returned to normal, although no one else is able to make anything out in the pitch black darkness until Hannah finishes casting her spell. You are standing in a cave, clearly underneath the ruins of the battle raging above, sealed from the surface by the boulders now wedged about 20 feet above your head. There are eight of you trapped together in total, two elves, three humans, a half-elf and the two planetouched. One of the humans is partially trapped under the rubble, and appears to be biting back pain and one of the elves is bleeding heavily from his entire face and seems barely conscious. Everyone else seems to have fallen clear of the debris at a quick glance. Another look reveals that you are not the only resident of this cave though. Hardly 60 feet away lies a giant black widow spider with a 10 foot leg span lies on the ground!


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 17, 2013)

*ooc*[sblock]Has Elewan's _light_ spell managed to illuminate the space?[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Sorry, that's what happens when I have the next post prepped and don't read carefully enough  
Hannah's spell will reveal a bit more, but nothing immediately applicable to your situation.
*EDIT:* My brain's apparently off, I'm correcting the map a second time. Will include in the next post.  [/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 17, 2013)

Regaining his senses, Jorgun begins to feel a sense of forlorn loss at the death of the great protector, but quickly chides himself for the loss in discipline.  _Perhaps the dragon has fallen, but Kenbares still has a chance, as do we if we band together._

Jorgun takes out a torch, lights it, and wedges it into some rocks to keep it standing up.  "Is everyone alright?"  Seeing the fallen people, he moves to begin helping them.
[sblock]Jorgun will move to either the injured elf or the trapped human, whomever is closer.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 17, 2013)

Jorgun doesn’t need an experience as a healer to tell that the human woman’s leg is badly injured as he approaches. The angle its lying at doesn’t quite look right and and there is some blood pooling around it as well as on the boulders around her, although fortunately, none actually remained on top of her body.  She speaks to Jorgun as he approaches. 
“I think I can deal with the pain, I’ve had worse as a kid. It’s bad, but I’ll manage. My wife is a paladin, she’ll be able to help me find magical healing.”
She stares up in wonder for a second at the boulders that sealed you in the cavern after Terendelev’s death. 
“Frig, where did we land?”
[sblock=map] The silver circle represents the area that those without darkvision can see in. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 17, 2013)

Jorgun kneels down to investigate the leg in spite of the woman's objections.  "We're probably sealed in some caverns below the festival grounds.  We may be able to find a way above ground if we follow them far enough.  Did your wife fall down with us?  I can barely see anything in this darkness."

[sblock=Heal Check]
1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16

http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=36782[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking over at the injured woman, Luna speaks up "You will not have to walk far for healing.  I am trained in the light of Iomedae, and will be able to assist in your healing. "

Nodding over to the direction of the spider, Luna says "But it seems we landed in a spider's den.  Does that give you a clue as to our present location?"

[sblock=OOC]
That is a hell of a way to start an AP.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot)
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Inaitive (5/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]







jackslate45 said:


> That is a hell of a way to start an AP.



Agreed! Holy crap![/sblock]

Medjai pushes himself to his feet and scoops up his massive hammer. Neck bones crack and pop as he rolls his head from side to side. "Green-eyes, you good?" As his friend moves to help the wounded and points out the cave's other denizen the Motherless nods decisively. "Right, a job o' work to do it seems."

He squares off facing the huge spider, readying his earthbreaker to protect the others.

[sblock=Actions]*Ready Action:* Attack the Spider if it moves to threaten the party.

Earthbreaker Attack (1d20+5=21) for Damage (2d6+6=10)[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 17, 2013)

A shiver of fear courses through Hannah as she catches sight of the spider, but it's quickly pushed away as there's a handy target for venting her fury at the demon's attack on her home _ON HER BIRTHDAY_! Fortunately she has just the spell prepared. Hannah moves to place herself between the wounded and the spider, and to get in range of her target; the words of the spell on her lips.


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 17, 2013)

The spider doesn't react at all to your preparations to defend yourselves. 


The woman's leg appears to have been broken in several places, likely by falling rocks. While she is badly injured, it is not yet life threatening. 


"No, she was on patrol with the Eagle Watch on the eastern wall. That doesn’t help at all, I’m afraid, I know nothing of the caves below the city.”


As you are inspecting the woman, the elf starts hacking badly. Anyone who looks over can see that he just coughed up blood. 


“Any chance someone could get some magical light going? I must have lost my spell components in the fall.”


At the same time, the short man pulls himself off the ground and speaks up. 


“The devil have I gotten myself into? This is what I get for trying to help save the world? Trapped in a dank cave with the Worldwound growing over our heads, surrounded by idiots!”


[sblock=occ]It is, isn’t it! Reading this thing was like reading a novel, that’s how good it is!


Also, perception check time.

That better Mowgli?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2013)

As the spider isn't reacting to the others, Medjai looks bac quickly over his shoulder at Luna and the coughing man. "Luna, that other fellow seems to be in a bad way, too."

[sblock=OOC]MUCH better, thanks!

Perception (1d20+2=17)[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=Perception]Perception: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
[/sblock]

Jorgun tries to make out the spider in the dim light, then tells the human women "Stay still for the moment.  Your wounds will have to wait."

He begins to move over to the elf, ignoring the short man.  _Accusations and insults in this situation?  Stag take this man._


----------



## Elewan (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=Perception]Can't post links yet. 1d20+3 = 15[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 17, 2013)

As Hannah stares down the giant vermin, she catches a whif of... something. It is very acrid and sharp, almost like seafood that’s been left out too long. The spider isn’t reacting at all, it’s palps aren’t testing the air and its legs aren’t feeling for vibrations. She puts all of this together and realizes this spider is dead and going by the smell, has been for a few days. There is a bit of movement towards the beast’s abdomen, however, and she can hear some sort of squelching sound. 


As Medjai glaces back, he catches sight of something else. It’s just a brief flash of light, but it looks like something silvery the size of a hand may be in the rubble. 


The woman’s injuries may be bad, but the elf’s are flat out horrific. A long, cord like slash of burnt flesh lies where his eyes used to be and see clear fluid that is not tears have run down his face. His clothes are singed and his body is covered in injuries, especially his neck.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2013)

*Calloh, Half-Elf Bard*

Calloh looks over the wounded and makes a quick judgment call.  He moves to the bleeding Elf and sings a song of healing.  [Casting _Cure Light Wounds_ to heal 4 hp of damage. Cure Light Wounds on the bleeding Elf (1d8+1=4).  Then Calloh goes to assist the human.  'Are you trapped?  Can I help?"  Calloh will offer to bandage any wounds that he sees.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0 XP

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments - Lute) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 17, 2013)

Jorgun tends to the elf's wounds, supplementing the bard's song by tearing a strip from his coat and tying it around the elf's eyes.
[sblock=Heal check] Heal: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9
Is the wound fatal?[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 17, 2013)

The elf’s wounds don’t appear to be fatal, especially since Calloh’s magic helped seal some of the worst of them, but he still looks badly hurt. When Jorgun tries to cover his eyes, he panics and pushes the inquisitor away shouting, “Who are you? What do you want with me?” 

The mental damage doesn’t seem to have set in yet, since elf apparently hasn’t realized he’s been blinded and that the damage to his face is far too great for your magic to restore. 

“I don’t feel pinned anywhere, just give me some space and wait a second.” 

The woman tries to stand, but immediately collapses with an agonizing  scream as she tires to put weight on her broken leg.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 17, 2013)

Jorgun speaks softly to the elf, "Your eyes have been damaged severely and we're trying to do our best to keep you alive.  The bandage I'm putting around your head should help to keep the wound clean until we can get you to a proper healer."

Jorgun turns hishead toward the woman and states "You should know better than to try and walk on a broken leg.  Sit still until we can at least set it with a turnicate."  His tone conveys that he'll brook no argument from the woman.


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Diplomacy check for the elf please. You do have a positive circumstance modifier. You can also make a heal check to try and create the splint. [/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=Rolls]Diplomacy: 1D20-1 = [15]-1 = 14
Heal: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]... Crit fumble on Heal.  Sigh...[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2013)

Medjai's overlarge eyes narrow dangerously as he scans the room. He focuses his will, calling on his connection with the Dawnflower to help him locate any Evil in the cave.

[sblock=Actions]Detect Evil . . .[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2013)

*Calloh, Half-Elf Bard 1*

Calloh will offer his assistance to Jorgun in dealing with the elf, "There now cousin, we are all surprised by this turn of events.  We are trying now to help one another.  No one means any harm." Diplomacy check (1d20+4=7)  *Sigh!*  Calloh meant well with his aid, but perhaps he should have just stayed out of it.  Patting the Elf on the head as he spoke was probably not overly helpful, either.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0 XP

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments - Lute) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 17, 2013)

Medjai detects no evil presences within the range of his sight. 


Jorgun’s words seem to relax the elf, at least as much is possible in such a dire situation. 
“My apologies for my reaction. All I remember is being near the Storm King and Terendelev as they crashed. I saw the flames come towards me, then there was darkness and nothing. What happened to Terendelev, did she escape the battle?” 
“I am Aravashnial, of the Riftwardens. What are your names? Can you each say your own so that I can at least set a voice to a name, if not a face?” 
“I may not be able to see, but I do have some magic left that may help you. The first three degrees of summon spells are prepared in my mind, as well as sleep, true strike, resist energy, levitate, acid arrow, heroism and magic circle against evil. I can also summon acid darts and flares as need be, if we can find my components pouch.”
“Have you sent scout’s out yet? It would certainly be best to have some muscle between us and whatever... or whoever may be out there.”


Calloh’s attempts to reassure Aravahnial fall flat, as such words can in such a horrid situation, but they do not seem to worsen his attitude either. 


Jorgun’s splint is less effective than his previous speech. The woman winces in pain and the splint refuses to stay stable. “I don’t suppose there’s any other way of geting that done, is there?” she asks.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 17, 2013)

"You may borrow my pouch if we cannot find yours, master Aravashnial. My name is Luna Lightbringer, clergy member of Iomedae.  We have not sent any scouts yet, as we were concerned with everyone's injuries. "

Moving over towards the wounded woman, Luna says  "Let me see if I can help."

She looks over at the short man who called everyone an idiot and asked   "Are you allright as well?" 

[sblock=OOC]
Luna's prepared spell list does not need spell components right now, so she will hand it over.  But tending the wounded comes first.

Heal Check 1d20+2=19 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot)
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Inaitive (5/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2013)

"Aye, no scouts as of yet - we're all just now regaining our senses. There is no evil within my line of sight, however."

Medjai moves over to where he saw the hand-like glint, keeping his hammer close to hand as he investigates. His tone is somewhat distracted as he responds to the blind elf, "I am Medjai Issa, a newly anointed Paladin of Sarenrae."

He ignores the short, rude man . . . for now.
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 17, 2013)

As Jorgun prepares to channel one of his lord's divine gifts he turns to respond to Aravashnial.  "I am called Jorgun, member of the church of Erastil.  I fear that Terendelev used his last moment to save our lives.  We will see to scouts once we have taken care of the wounded."

Jorgun looks around the cavern, taking note of the people moving around.  "Presumably you in the red dress and you Medjai can protect yourselves.  Can you establish a perimeter while we take care of the others?"

[sblock=ooc]Ready an action to Cure Light Wounds if Luna's Heal check is insufficient.[/sblock]

[sblock=Edit]Now I know your name Mowgli so I used it.[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to assume that given her history and race, Hannah knows Aravashnial. He may even be her magic teacher?[/sblock]

*Hannah*
Hannah tosses her coin towards the spider to better illuminate whatever it is making the squelching noise. Master Aravashnial, It's me, Hananyelthia. There's a giant dead spider here, but I think something is moving around inside of it! Are you badly hurt?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2013)

The Tiefling smiles slightly at Jorgun's visual identification of him. "I can, Jorgun. Give me a moment to look at this first . . . I think there's something - or someone - underneath the rubble here. Whatever it is, it was able to move a moment ago."

He looks over at the Elven woman. "Careful, Hananyelthia . . . "
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2013)

*Calloh, Half-Elf Bard*

After Calloh's ill-advised attempt at diplomacy, he decides to just keep his peace for the moment, and help where he can with any required tasks.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0+40+40=80 XP [post 38]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments - Lute) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 17, 2013)

Luna has much more luck creating a splint using pieces of wood that fell with you and some rope. She is able to stabilize the woman’s leg to the point where she can walk at a hobbled pace with a crutch. “Thank you,” she says, “I am Anevia Tirabade. I think I’ll be able to stand this time if you pass me that large broken timber over there." 


The short man groans as Aravashnial introduces himself. “I’m surprised you don’t recognize my voice, Warden, since you almost ruined my reputation in this city after the crusades has prospered from my money! I am Horgus Gwerm, the noble and intellectual. You best not forget how you slandered my name.”


“Wounded pride, wounded dignity, I think we might die even if we some how reach the surface and I hurt all over... but I’m certainly better off than these two.” 


Aravashnial looks as sheepish as he can at Horgus’ words, but is immediately distracted by Jorgun’s. “What! How is that possible? Aravashnial was our greatest defender, she almost slew the balor Storm King at the start of the Forth Crusade!”


As Medjai wanders back, he stumbles, almost literally, across a large bag that is apparently Aravashnial’s components “pouch,” but that was not caught his eye. Not far away, he finds what is unquestionable a silver scale the size of his hand. As he picks it up, he feels an involuntary rush of sadness tinged with determination. The former owner of this scale is easily clear, this once belonged to Terendelev, infused with some over her emotion and magical power. Medjai instinctively knows the following: 


[sblock=Scale Powers]
3/day - This scale may be used to cast align weapon, but only to make a weapon lawful or good. Unlike a normal align weapon spell, this can be used on unarmed strikes or natural weapons. Using this power is a move action. 
[/sblock]


Amist the rubble, Medjai sees that there are four more scales that have fallen into the cave with you. 


The coin flies straight at the spider’s corpse, bounces off one of the moving bits and clatters loudly to the floor. As the illuminated coin moves, the three humans are plunged back into pitch black. The impact and sound appear to have distrubed whatever was inside, as two giant maggots disgorge themselves from the insides of the spider!


[sblock=occ]
You each gain 40 EXP for making Anevia friendly and 40 EXP for making Aracashnial friendly. 


I rolled Perception for Medjai just to keep things moving since I’m traveling today and updates will be few. Hope that’s okay. 
[/sblock]


[sblock=map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 17, 2013)

*Hannah:
*_Maggots! Gross!_ Hannah steels herself. _Well, one has to start somewhere,_ she thinks and lets fly her first combat spell. Hannah carefully enunciates the words of the spell just as she practiced and a wave of flames flashes towards the maggots.
[sblock=spell]Burning Hands: 1d4+1 → [3,1] = (4) points of damage, DC 17 reflex[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 17, 2013)

Jorgun responds to Aravashnial, "I imagine the dragon was caught off guard by the sudden attack, or some sort of extra power has fallen to the demons, especially if the wardstone was able to be destroyed."  He moves to grab the timber, and once it lies in Anevia's hands reaches for his bow to protect the group from this new threat.

[sblock=ooc]What about the torch I put down earlier - is it still casting light?[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 18, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Surprise round! 
You have caught the grubs off guard and may each take a standard action. Please roll initiative for the next round as well.


Space: must have missed that as I was writing. Sorry. [/sblock]


The smell of partially burnt insect fills the air, although compared to the smell of decaying up and burnt eyeball, it is shocking appetizing. Both maggots remain alive and squirming, however.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 18, 2013)

[sblock=Initiative]Initiative: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
[[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]No worries Dagon - there's been a lot to read through.[/sblock]

Edit: For the surprise round Jorgun fires an arrow at the R15 grub.
Attack Roll: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9

Damage: 1D8 = [6] = 6

*Correction: the modifier on Attack is +3 (Dex not Str), so 7+3 = 10


----------



## Elewan (Aug 18, 2013)

[section]
[sblock=Initiative]1d20+9=29[/sblock]
[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh for his surprise action, steps to Q19 and attacks a grub. (att=11, dam=3)
rapier, att;dam (1d20+2=11, 1d8=3)
Initiative (1d20+2=18)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0+40+40=80 XP [post 38]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments - Lute) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 18, 2013)

Luna was about to speak back when the flames of Hannahyelthia's spell lit up the maggots.  Realizing that she needed to assist quickly, Luna turns to the others and says "Stay here." 

While moving closer to engae the maggots, Luna whispers a prayer on her lips, hoping that the goddess can hear her in this darkened place: _Iomedae, grant my soul-sibling the speed of combat, that his blade my protect us all._

[sblock=Actions]
Use the Seize the Initiative ability to give Medjai 2 init rolls.  
1d20+1=18
Surprise Round Action:
Move 20' to K15.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot)
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 18, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Just waiting for the Paladin then. While we do that, here’s the rundown on how I do initiative in PbP games. Instead of each PC acting at a specific number, I reserve all of the numbers you roll for everyone in general, and each round you act in the order you post. 


So for example, here is what the next round will look like, if the maggots survive and we assume Medjai gets an average roll of 11 (still roll though Mowgli). 


29 PC
18 PC
18 PC
15 Maggots
12 PC
11 PC


So  each round, the first three players to post would get to act first, then the maggots take their actions, then the last two posters get to act. Does that make sense? While it does mean the order changes round to round, but it also speeds up combat since everyone can post their actions while they are online instead of waiting for a specific person to do so.[/sblock]


With a sickening pop, Jorgun’s arrow goes straight through the maggot, carrying a significant amount of bile out with it and shattering the creature’s exoskeleton. 


The other is skewered by Calloh’s rapier, but in this case, the sword isn’t as lethal as the arrow.

[sblock=map]


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2013)

Medjai moves quickly across the rubble-strewn ground, EarthBreaker raised high. He closes rapidly on the remaining grub, bringing the hammer down in a mighty overhand blow . . . that strikes sparks from the rock beside the grub.

[sblock=Actions]
Initiative (w/ Luna's Seize the Initiative) (1d20+1=18, 1d20+1=2)


Surprise Round: Move to P17
Standard: Attack (1d20+5=8)
[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 18, 2013)

[sblock=initiative order]
Four PCs
Maggot
One PC[/sblock]

Medjai’s swing could have easily cracked open the maggot’s shell, but instead misses by a hair.

[sblock=occ]Anyone may act[/sblock]

[sblock=map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2013)

Sarenrae's newest priest relaxes his wrists, allowing his hammer to rebound from the rock, and uses that momentum to bring it up for a second swing. This time . . .

[sblock=Actions]
So, was "by a hair" poetic license, exaggeration, or was it really "by a hair?" If it was, then maybe he hit this time 

Standard: Attack (1d20+5=13) for Damage (2d6+6=15)
[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 18, 2013)

The rebound just builds momentum in Medjai's hammer and the next time he brings it down, the maggot literally explores in a fountain of vomit, gore and intestines, covering the paladin, Callow and Hannah in bug juice.  

[sblock=occ]
It was literal, Giant Maggots don't have good AC. That's one squished bug!

This combat is over. Everyone gains 80 EXP.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 18, 2013)

As the maggots no longer move, Jorgun instead turns his attention to the rest of the room, surveying it.
[sblock=Perception]Perception: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 18, 2013)

There is nothing else of note that Jorgun can see that hasn't already been discovered, however he does take note of the four dragon scales that Medjai hadn't yet picked up in addition to the one he had.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 18, 2013)

"What are those strange silver objects you've found Medjai?  Something we can use to get back up to the surface?"  Jorgun to look pensive, not envying the situation everyone has found themselves in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Dang! Just a little too slow to check back. Editing . . . there, that should work![/sblock]

"Well, that was, um, messy." The Tiefling moves quickly back to the scales on the floor, picking up the other four that he'd neglected in his haste to help with the maggots. "I was just getting back to that, Jorgun!"  He smiles, revealing slightly elongated eye-teeth, as he shows them 'round to the others. "These are some of Telendelev's scales; they must've fallen in here with us when she, um, well, when she fell. They can be used a few times a day to make attacks against some evil beings - like, for example, Demons - work better."
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 19, 2013)

While the rest of the group inspects the silver scales that Medjai shows them, Luna looks towards Horgus with a smile and says "I am sorry for the interruption. Returning to what I was saying before, as long as you are not hurt, that is what matters.  Let me know immediately if you are however. "  Lune looks towards the rest of the group "Any of you, as well.   I will do everything in my power to return everyone to the surface."

[sblock=Actions]
Diplomacy to brighten Mr Grumpy:
1d20+7=26
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot)
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 19, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah opens her mouth to begin casting another spell, when the Tiefling sprays maggot pulp all over her. She nearly returns the spray with the contents of her stomach -- a wide assortment of sweets and pastries from the festival she was enjoying just moments ago. Hannah manages to control her stomach and prepares to use her magic to clean herself up before remembering that she chose to prepare detect magic today instead. _Blast and damn. I'll be reeking of maggot all day!_

Hannah looks around until she finds Aravashnial lying on the ground, and then rushes to his side. Master Aravashnial, are you okay?​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Hananyelthia Mitholthir
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
Init +9; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
Defense
--------------------
AC 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
hp 7 (1d6+1)
Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +2; +2 vs. enchantments
Immune magic sleep; Resist elven immunities
--------------------
Offense
--------------------
Speed 30 ft.
Melee Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
Ranged Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
Wizard Spells Prepared (CL 1):
1 (3/day) Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow
0 (at will) Detect Magic, Light
--------------------
Statistics
--------------------
Str 7, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
Base Atk +0; CMB -2; CMD 11
Feats Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
Traits Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
Skills Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item); Racial Modifiers +2 Perception
Languages Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
SQ +4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
Other Gear Longbow, Rapier, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
TRACKED RESOURCES
--------------------
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
Special Abilities
--------------------
+4 bonus on initiative checks You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
Admixture Associated School: Evocation
Divination You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
Elven Immunities +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
Elven Immunities - Sleep You are immune to magic sleep effects.
Elven Magic +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
Empathic Link with Familiar (Su) You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
Enchantment You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
Intense Spells +1 (Su) Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
Low-Light Vision See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
Magical Lineage (Fireball) A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
Share Spells with Familiar Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
Spell Focus (Evocation) Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.








Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2013)

Medjai looks slightly abashed at the words of his friend. _Still, she shows me the path of wisdom; leading others to become allies is always better than beating them into submission . . . or ignoring them._  Once he's finished showing the scales to the others, he hands one to each of the weaponed folks present and able to fight and turns to the disgruntled nobleman. "My friend is right, Ser Gwerm, and if she says she'll do her best to see everyone back to the surface you can believe she'll do just that or die." He shoots Luna a smile. "As will we all. But we'll need to work together to make that happen; can you put aside whatever differences you have with these others until we are once more above ground?"

[sblock=OOC]Aid Another (Diplomacy) (1d20+2=15)[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 19, 2013)

Jorgun takes the scale from Medjai and pockets it.  At the strange man's words, however, Jorgun turns back to his charge, masking his contempt for the man.  _They try to earn his cooperation with honeyed words?  Fools.  The man is a waste and could never stand up against the corruption heading our way._

Jorgun lets out a sigh.  _I am too quick to judge.  Would Erastil toss a member of the flock out simply for his temerity?  No.  We must work together to escape this place and face whatever threat is to come.  All men and women can bring something for the good of the community._

Jorgun places his attention once again at his charge.  "Miss Tirablade, how is the splint Luna crafted?  Are you able to move with the aid of that timber?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Nodding a horrified thanks to Medjai, Calloh begins to shake the filth from himself.  "That better not have ruined the strings of my lute."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0+40+40=80 XP [post 38]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments - Lute) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 19, 2013)

"Death is not something I would like to add to my account ledger today," replies the short portly man, "but I prefer motivation in tough situations to pleasantries. If you five get me back to the surface and escort me to what is likely now my former residence, I will reward you each with 1000 gold pieces. With the Wardstone gone, the city will no doubt be exposed to all kinds of horrors and while my hopes are not high, I would like to try and salvage several important documents before they get obliterated. Make no mistake, I want to be there before we go anywhere else on the surface." 


While he remains sour, Horgus' demeanor does seem a little gentler now, and he complains less over the next few minutes. 


[sblock=occ]Everyone gains 40 EXP for making Horgus friendly. Mr. Grumpy is a little sunnier even if he doesn’t show it 
[/sblock]


Anevia responds  as she hobbles towards you on her crutch. "It seems to be holding well. I should even be able to shoot while standing, as my bow did survive the fall even if all but four of my arrows were broken. I can take some potshots from the back if I need to. At least we're not completely defenseless down here, I just hope that Irabeth's okay on the topside." 


Aravashnial finally is able to regain his feet once again. "That voice? Young Hannah? It may be a blessing you are down here child, for surely the land above our heads would be lethal. Nevertheless, if the Wardstone has fallen, we must find a way to the surface with all due haste! The city will need everyone it can to defend it in its most desperate hour!" The Mage tries to walk with confidence, but in reality his lack of vision prevents him from doing more than hobble and grope from a path slowly, even with Hannah's help. His movement is no slower than Anevia's though. 


As Medjai passes out the scales, each of you experience several things at once. You all feel the tinge of sadness and determination that were the Silver Dragon's dying emotions. You all instinctually know on handling the scales that they will only function if one, and only one, is in you possession. Finally, you realize that some of the scales are imbued with different magics than the Paladin's.


[sblock=scale powers]
*Scale of Cloundwalking (1 copy)*
Three times per day as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast _levitate. _A pillar of roiling clouds rises below the levitating object or creature, growing and shrinking with the target’s altitude. This pillar is 5 feet in diameter (regardless of the target’s size) and provides concealment (20% miss chance) to any creature or object wholly contained within.


*Scale of Disguise (1 copy)*
Three times per day as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast _alter self. _While disguised, the target gains a +4 bonus on all Bluff checks made against evil creatures.

*Scale of Resistance (1 copy)*
Three times per day as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast _resist elements—but _only against electricity or cold.

*Scale of Sacred Weaponry (2 copies, one of which is in Medjai's possession)*
Three times per day as a standard action, each of these scales can be used to cast _align weapon, _but only to make a weapon lawful or good. Unlike a normal _align weapon _spell, this effect can be cast on an unarmed strike or natural weapon.


I’ll leave it to you five can decide who gets which scale. [/sblock]

[sblock=expanded map that actually accounts for low light vision]

[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 19, 2013)

Jorgun tries to calm Anevia's nerves.  "If your wife is a part of the Eagle Watch she must be able to handle herself in a fight.  We'll get out to the city and help them, I promise."

[sblock=Diplomacy to calm Anevia]Diplomacy: 1D20-1 = [9]-1 = 8

Why do I keep trying to talk to people?![/sblock]

As for the portly man, Jorgun continues to bite his tongue, though the noble's attitude further disgruntles him.

[sblock=ooc]I'm leaning toward Sacred Weaponry to help against the demons, but I'll wait for the group consensus.[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 19, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah does her best to support Aravashnial, and looks around to appraise the rest of the group. They look to be uninjured and capable enough to get back to the surface -- at least if there is a way. Figuring it can't hurt, Hannah casts a spell to detect any magic in the area.

[sblock=ooc]Ooh! I want the Cloudwalking scale![/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Hananyelthia Mitholthir
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
Init +9; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
Defense
--------------------
AC 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
hp 7 (1d6+1)
Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +2; +2 vs. enchantments
Immune magic sleep; Resist elven immunities
--------------------
Offense
--------------------
Speed 30 ft.
Melee Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
Ranged Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
Wizard Spells Prepared (CL 1):
1 (3/day) Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow
0 (at will) Detect Magic, Light
--------------------
Statistics
--------------------
Str 7, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
Base Atk +0; CMB -2; CMD 11
Feats Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
Traits Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
Skills Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item); Racial Modifiers +2 Perception
Languages Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
SQ +4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
Other Gear Longbow, Rapier, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
TRACKED RESOURCES
--------------------
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
Special Abilities
--------------------
+4 bonus on initiative checks You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
Admixture Associated School: Evocation
Divination You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
Elven Immunities +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
Elven Immunities - Sleep You are immune to magic sleep effects.
Elven Magic +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
Empathic Link with Familiar (Su) You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
Enchantment You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
Intense Spells +1 (Su) Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
Low-Light Vision See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
Magical Lineage (Fireball) A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
Share Spells with Familiar Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
Spell Focus (Evocation) Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.








Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 19, 2013)

Anevia doesn't seem to be particularly comforted by Jorgun's words, but if she thinks anything more of it, she keeps it to herself.

Each of the scales lights up with a strong magical aura after a dozen seconds pass. Anevia's armour shows a weak magical aura, as do both Horgus' and Aravashnial's cloaks.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

[sblock=ooc]Calloh would like the Scales of Disguise[/sblock]

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0+40+40+40=120 XP [post 60]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments - Lute) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 19, 2013)

Luna blushes a little bit at Medjai's words, but kindly accepts the scale once given to her.  Looking towards the others, she says "Miss Hannah and I will help those back here, which means Medjai, Ser Jorgun, and Ser Calloh will be in front of us.  Shall we?"

[sblock=Actions]
I'll take the resistance one for now, though since Luna already has resistance 5 to those she'll mostly be using it on the party members who need it..  Dagon, do we know what CL the scales are at?  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot)
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 19, 2013)

[sblock=occ]The caster level is 19. You read that right. 

Are you going to head north or south? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2013)

Medjai nods acceptance of Luna's plan, and points himself at the northern path from the pit before pausing with a thoughtful look. He turns to the elven mage. "M'lady Hananyelthia, you have some familiarity with the city I think. Can you orient yourself down here, and give us an idea about which way would be the fastest to the surface?"

[sblock=OOC]That leaves the Sacred Weapon scales for Jorgun and Medjai, which works fine for me.[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 19, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Just checking, but your asking Hannah, right? 


For reference sake, when you fell, you were on the western side of the city which is closest to the Worldwound. Both paths have a gentle upward slope.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Yep, Hannah. Forgot the other elf is a caster as well. Post edited for clarity.[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 20, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah ponders a moment. We were on the west side of the city, so we should go east if we can. As far as north or south goes, I'm not sure one is better than the other as long as they head upwards.​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Hananyelthia Mitholthir
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
Init +9; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
Defense
--------------------
AC 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
hp 7 (1d6+1)
Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +2; +2 vs. enchantments
Immune magic sleep; Resist elven immunities
--------------------
Offense
--------------------
Speed 30 ft.
Melee Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
Ranged Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
Wizard Spells Prepared (CL 1):
1 (3/day) Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow
0 (at will) Detect Magic, Light
--------------------
Statistics
--------------------
Str 7, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
Base Atk +0; CMB -2; CMD 11
Feats Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
Traits Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
Skills Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item); Racial Modifiers +2 Perception
Languages Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
SQ +4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
Other Gear Longbow, Rapier, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
TRACKED RESOURCES
--------------------
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
Special Abilities
--------------------
+4 bonus on initiative checks You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
Admixture Associated School: Evocation
Divination You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
Elven Immunities +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
Elven Immunities - Sleep You are immune to magic sleep effects.
Elven Magic +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
Empathic Link with Familiar (Su) You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
Enchantment You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
Intense Spells +1 (Su) Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
Low-Light Vision See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
Magical Lineage (Fireball) A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
Share Spells with Familiar Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
Spell Focus (Evocation) Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.








Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2013)

"North it is, then, as both paths seem to go upwards. Hopefully this one will take an eastward turn."

Their course decided, the Paladin takes another glance 'round at his comrades to make sure they're ready, and heads out.
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 20, 2013)

Jorgun begins to follow Medjai, helping Anevia when she needs it.  As they go along, Jorgun surveys the area to make sure the group is always heading upward.

[sblock=Survival]Survival: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh moves out with the rest of the group.  Strangely, he doesn't even feel like playing his instrument just now.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0+40+40+40+40+40=200 XP [post 74]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments - Lute) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 20, 2013)

[sblock=occ]
Space, maybe you need to try and re-register for InvisibleCastle or check your spam box? CoyoteCode doesn’t seem to like you. Good new is that you don’t need to make any survival check yet, so I can just ignore that one. 


Leif, Callow should be at 200 EXP at this point, not 120!


On that note, for those of you not used to PbP, its been said before but bears repeating... don’t get used to this pace. I’ve seen games take years between levels before. We’re going at a very good clip right now,  you could easily hit the half way mark to level two soon (depending on things such as keeping people happen and safe) and I hope it keeps up, but there will be slow bits. 
[/sblock]




As you head north, you come across another, smaller cave. It appears to have once served as a campsite or temporary lair. A torn bedroll lies next to the cold remains of a fire. A pile of bones, broken equipment, and rubble lies just past the campsite.

[sblock=map]


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2013)

Medjai looks carefully around the camp, examining the area for clues as to who - or what - may have been camping under the city as well as how long ago they may have been here.

[sblock=OOC]Survival (1d20+4=21)[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 20, 2013)

Jorgun wordlesly takes a good look at the campsite, then assists Medjai in trying to identify what the camp is all about.

[sblock=Perception then Survival]
Perception: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9


Aid Another - Survival: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I've tried registering with Invisible Castle 3 different times and tried different e-mail accounts.  I have no idea why it isn't going through.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 20, 2013)

Medjai and Jorgun are able to easily determine that the site was used for a while, but has since been abandoned, with the tracks leading to the east, back from the way you can. It looks like the inhabitant was around five and a half feet tall, although it is a bit tough to tell, the imprint of limbs in the ground seem oddly proportioned. Jorgun turns up some useful gear in the campsite - torn bedroll, three candle stubs (each can burn for 30 minutes), a bent fishhook, 10 feet of badly frayed hemp rope, and a copper brooch depicting a bat with amethyst eyes perched on a mushroom - at least until he grabs a cave snake hiding in the bed by its tail and gets bitten for his trouble!


[sblock=occ]Jorgun takes 1 damage and must make a Fortitude save. Roll initiative.


That’s weird, IC’s been really reliable in the past. Maybe contact them about it?[/sblock]


[sblock=map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 20, 2013)

[sblock=Fortitude]1d20+4=9[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative]
Initiative: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11

[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I don't even know if I can get a hold of them - I get a message from them when I try.  I'll switch computers and give it another go.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 20, 2013)

[sblock=Fortitude]Jorgun takes 1 Con damage[/sblock]

[sblock=occ] You should be able to do it from here: http://invisiblecastle.com/contact/

Also, you can post your first round actions with your initiative, I neglected to mention that.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 20, 2013)

Jorgun takes out his greatsword and attempts to identify the creature.  Assuming nothing out of the ordinary he goes on to attack.

[sblock=Rolls]
Nature: 1d20+5=6

Attack: 1d20+2=7
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Everytime I send them a message it says "server not found" after I click to send it.  Hopefully they went through anyway.

Also, I don't think Coyote is the problem as my rolls are this bad even with IC.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]

Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee  Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day)  (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
                                    
    [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 20, 2013)

[sblock=Know: Nature]The creature appears to be a common cave snake, well adapted for both climbing and swimming. They rely on their poisonous bite to hunt or defend themselves and can be particularly crotchety if disturbed, especially by vibrations and earthquakes.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2013)

"Careful, Jorgun, that's a . . . never mind, you've got it."

Medjai draws his dagger and attempts to kill the snake without harming his ally.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+1=15)

Free: Speak, Draw Dagger
Standard: Attack (Dagger), Damage (1d20+5=15, 1d4+4=8)
[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 20, 2013)

The snake lashes out a second time, this time aiming for Medjai, but the tiefling’s armor is thick enough to stop the attack, so all it does is let him aim a bit better. The resulting stab pierces the reptile’s brain, killing it instantly. 


[sblock=occ]And the experience gain continues. Everyone gets another  80 EXP. 


The snake rolled 24, but since Medjai’s attack was an instant kill, I went ahead and enacted the turn. What do you want to do with the stuff Jorgun found?[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 20, 2013)

Jorgun shows the items to the rest of the group.  "Some of this equipment isn't in good condition, but it can serve for those of you without anything.  Take what you need."  He does take the bracelet for the time being, curious about the nature of the figure on it.  "Does anyone recognize this engraving?"
[sblock=Stats]

Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee  Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day)  (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil                                    
      [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 20, 2013)

Horgus chimes in with a non-sarcastic remark for a change. 

"Copper and amethysts are both common in this region, so there is a good chance it is locally made. The design though isn't even close to any heraldry I know of... bats and mushrooms aren't exactly knightly symbols."


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

'May I see the brooch a little closer?  Hmm, copper depicting a bat with amethyst eyes perched on a mushroom, interesting..."  Bardic Knowledge check [1d20+3] Bardic Knowledge (assuming untrained) (1d20+3=22) "Yes, I believe that I have run across this device before...."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0+40+40+40+40+40=200 XP [post 74]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments - Lute) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]









*OOC:*


btw, IC is working again, if you couldn't tell...


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 21, 2013)

While the design isn’t the exact same, the engraving on the broach does seem to resemble a pattern that Callow’s seen before, thanks to his parents’s insistence that he study the history of the First Crusade. House Neathhaim was one of many Cheliax houses to respond to the call to war, but unlike most, the entire house moved North to Mendev. Sadly, the was reported that the House was zeal was paid for in blood, and their last heir is recorded in the Crusader histories has having been slain by Babau demons in the year 4628. Their heraldry was a bat clutching a fern on a purple field.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 21, 2013)

"Hm, interesting.  I wonder what it was doing down here..." Jorgun leaves the bracelet with the bard saying, "Perhaps you'll be able to find an off-shoot of the family that will want the brooch once the battle is over Calloh."  Jorgun distributes the remaining items between the less-equipped group member and moves to continue on.

[sblock=ooc]Presumably the NPCs aren't carrying much, so they can take the equipment however they want.  Perhaps a candle to each of them, the bedroll to Mr. Grumpy, the fish hook to Anevia (once bent back to its original shape), and the chunk of rope to the mage?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

[sblock=OOC for 81Dagon]Not trying to be overly picky, but it's CALLOH not "callow."  Thanks.[/sblock]
"Thanks, Jorgun, I'll see what I can do."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0+40+40+40+40+40=200 XP [post 74]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 21, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Never one to hide her feelings, Hannah's impatience is obvious. Are we really going to stand around discussing heraldry of forgotten houses and searching abandoned camps when we've got seriously wounded people down here, and who knows what's going on in the city above?​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Hananyelthia Mitholthir
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
Init +9; Senses low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
Defense
--------------------
AC 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
hp 7 (1d6+1)
Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +2; +2 vs. enchantments
Immune magic sleep; Resist elven immunities
--------------------
Offense
--------------------
Speed 30 ft.
Melee Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
Ranged Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
Wizard Spells Prepared (CL 1):
1 (3/day) Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow
0 (at will) Detect Magic, Light
--------------------
Statistics
--------------------
Str 7, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
Base Atk +0; CMB -2; CMD 11
Feats Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
Traits Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
Skills Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item); Racial Modifiers +2 Perception
Languages Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
SQ +4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
Other Gear Longbow, Rapier, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
TRACKED RESOURCES
--------------------
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
Special Abilities
--------------------
+4 bonus on initiative checks You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
Admixture Associated School: Evocation
Divination You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
Elven Immunities +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
Elven Immunities - Sleep You are immune to magic sleep effects.
Elven Magic +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
Empathic Link with Familiar (Su) You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
Enchantment You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
Intense Spells +1 (Su) Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
Low-Light Vision See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
Magical Lineage (Fireball) A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
Share Spells with Familiar Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
Spell Focus (Evocation) Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.








Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 21, 2013)

"It's never bad to get a lay of the land while the opportunity presents itself," replies Jorgun as he heads further into the cavern.  "We've already run into several creatures that are more than dangerous than your common house rat - do you really want to charge into something much worse?"


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=Leif]Whoops, sorry![/sblock]

Aravashnial chimes in quickly, "Well actually, it could be possible that they do not live topside, but under the city. I have long theorized that Templars who's bodies were mutated by the Worldwound got driven underneath the city and were forgotten." 

"Oh, a theory is it?" replies Horgus. "Just like that time you theorized that mothmen were trying to steal the warpstone? What about the theory that Aroden was not dead, but corrupted at the heart of the Worldwound? Or, even better, how about the time you placed me on a 'theoretical' list of Baphomet cultists within the city? I agree with the lady elf. Less conspiracy theory, more getting out of here."

[sblock=occ]Perception check if you don't mind[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=Perception]1d20+5=17[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 21, 2013)

Jorgun notes Aravashnial's theory, and proceeds to investigate the tunnel ahead of him.

[sblock=Perception]Perception: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]

Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee  Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day)  (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil                                    
      [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 21, 2013)

As the group advances through the narrow tunnel to the east, you note that there is a similar cave to the south, minus the campsite. As she passes, Hannah notices something out of place. Hanging from a ledge about 10 feet up there is the backpack strap that looks like it has made a similar journey as your group's. 


[sblock=occ] I need another Fort save for Jorgun[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=Fortitude]Fortitude: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=Fortitude]Jorgun takes no damage[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I actually made a roll?  Sweet!  Did you need another saving throw?[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]

Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee  Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day)  (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil                                    
      [/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 21, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hold up. I think I see something that may have fallen from the surface. Hannah takes out her scale. Let's see if this works! Hannah activates the scale of cloudwalking and levitates up to see what the strap is attached to.​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 21, 2013)

Jorgun readies his bow in case something untoward strikes out at Hannah.


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 21, 2013)

As Hannah activates the scale verbally, she feels the mist gather around her legs and a soft but firm force pushes her upwards. She rises to find that a backpack decorated with the insignia of Mendev has fallen on this ledge. Looking inside, she sees that the pack itself is of masterwork quality and contains 10 days worth of trail rations, a flint and steel, two flasks of oil, a set of caltrops, and a bundle of 12 arrows. There are also two potions, one labeled with runes indicating it cures light wounds and the other is a lesser restorative.


----------



## Elewan (Aug 22, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
[sblock=ooc]Does it appear to be a recent arrival, or does it look like it's been there awhile? Does it look placed, or tumbled there?[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 22, 2013)

The pack definitely looks like it fell, this cave is littered with rocks and collapsed masonry from the street far above and the bag is dirty, but not dusty.


----------



## Elewan (Aug 22, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah holds up the backpack to the rest of the group. Does this backpack belong to any of you? It looks like it fell into the cave with us. Just to be safe, Hannah attempts to detect magic magic in the area. She learned that she can find magical things if they're buried by no more than a foot or so.​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 22, 2013)

Hannah detects no new magical auras other than the two potions in the pack and nothing else in the room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2013)

Medjai glances at the pack, then looks curiously at the others in the group. "A nice kit, but it's not mine. Wish it was. Anybody?"
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 22, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*

Hannah drifts lightly to the floor and hands the pack off to whoever is closest. Hopefully we can return this, however it's nice to have some food if we end up trapped down here for a while.​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Back east we go?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2013)

"Hopefully. More likely the owner fell with it, but I don't see an obvious body lying around. OK, let's move on." 

He takes up the lead once more, heading East.
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Who's taking the pack?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Let Hannah keep it (I'm guessing she's got the lowest strength - if I'm wrong, give it to whoever does).[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]@Mowgli - I'm not understanding this.  Why would we give the pack to the person that has the hardest time carrying it?[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 22, 2013)

Several mounds of rock lie in heaps in this cavern, recently fallen from the walls and ceiling. Now and then, bits of dust settle from cracks in the stone above.
Suddenly, however, the ground begins to violently shake and a crack opens in the rocks 40 foot ceiling. Fat, corpulent bodies fall from the blackness above you, shattering on the stone floor on impact with limbs twisting and joints popping. As they hit the ground, their flesh explodes into a fine yellow mist, leaving only broken bones and skulls behind. One of the creatures survives the fall, however, its fall broken by its unfortunate fellows below it before they died. Its sees you and hisses in a horrible screeching way, preparing its claws to attack!





[sblock=occ]
Everyone must pass a DC 10 Balance check or fall prone from the shaking. Please roll initiative and post your first round actions. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Because it's a masterwork pack, so it will help ease her burden (adds one to the STR of the person carrying it, for purposes of determining carrying capacity). I was really thinking in terms of whoever's closest to their carrying capacity, but made an assumption that that would be the weakest person - perhaps I shouldn't have assumed that [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]My turn for the bad rolls . . .

Balance Check, Initiative (1d20-1=5, 1d20+1=8)[/sblock]

Medjai is staggered badly by the shaking, and falls to the floor. He leaps back to his feet, leaving his hammer on the floor and drawing his great sword in preparation for combat.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Fall Down
Move: Stand from Prone & Draw Greatsword
Standard: Ready Attack, Damage (1d20+5=24, 2d6+6=13) & Crit Confirm, Damage (1d20+5=16, 2d6+6=17)

Now if only it's stupid enough to come within reach of his blade [/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]No worries Mowgli, I just misunderstood.[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative]Initiative: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
[/sblock]

[sblock=Balance]Balance: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge (Planes)]To identify creature:
Knowledge (Planes): 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
[/sblock]

Jorgun also falls like his compatriot.  He takes a good look at the creature and tries to identify it as he stands back up, reaching for his bow attached to his back.

[sblock=Stats]

Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee  Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day)  (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil                                    
      [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 22, 2013)

Jorgun identifies the creature as a mane, the very least of the demons of the Abyss. They are born from chaotic evil souls who committed petty cruelties in life. They are vicious, unthinking beasts who are eager to commit any sin they can in hopes of becoming a more powerful demon, prone to attacking with their claws and teeth and known to exploding into acid when they die.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 22, 2013)

"Be careful Medjai!  The creature is a demon called a mane.  Watch its claws and clear away from the body before it dies!  Calloh, try and stay back for now while the rest of us try to kill it from afar."


----------



## Elewan (Aug 22, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah shrugs and swings the backpack over her shoulder. She's adjusting the straps when the earth starts shaking beneath her. She sees her companions fall, but rides the waves with fluid grace. She takes a hard look at the creature to see if she remembers anything about its weaknesses and vulnerabilities. She then prepares for combat by unlimbering her bow, moving to a clear shot and sending an arrow vaguely in the direction of the vile creature.
[sblock= rolls]Balance:1d20+3=23
Knowledge Planes:1d20+9=27
Initiative:1d20+9=27
Actions:
Draw weapon
5 foot step to Dii, 13
Fire Arrow (-4 for soft cover): 1d20+3-4=5
[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

As the group moves out headed to the east, Calloh unlimbers his lute and strums a lively jig, gradually increasing his volume so that his performance can be heard by all allies. [Bardic Performance _inspire courage_.*]
Perform skill check:  Perform skill check (1d20+7=19) Initiative (1d20+2=7)

[sblock=inspire courage]An affected ally
receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm
and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and
weapon damage rolls.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0+40+40+40+40+40=200 XP [post 74]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 22, 2013)

Luna, unable to keep her balance, stands up and moves to defend the less than able, in case the mosnter makes a bee line for the injured party members.  She positions herself just below Hannah, ready to strike
[sblock=Init]
1d20+1=5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Acrobatics/Actions]
1d20-2=7
Move to DII-14. 
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=This round and travel plans]
I’m going to fudge things a little and take Calloh’s performance check as an initiative roll. While I’d prefer not to, I’m going to be flying back to the Middle East tomorrow and since its over 24 hours of travel, I will be more or less MIA for about two days. Wrapping up this short combat would leave us at a natural pause where you can interact with each other rather than wait for me. Hopefully nobody minds, especially Leif since that leaves you with the short stick, but if it does, please let me know and I’ll avoid it in the future. 
[/sblock]


As her arrow goes wide, Hannah recalls that Manes have the standard demonic immunities to poison and electricity, as well as resistance to fire, cold and acid. Normally, they are also resistant to weapons that are not holy or made of cold iron. She also recalls hearing stories of a commonly summoned Mane, The Bloody Trapper, who is oddly smart for his kind, having roughly the intelligence of the average goblin. The Trapper serves as a minor huntsmaster for the Demon Lady Andirifkhu. 


As her companions stand up and ready themselves for battle, the mane rushes in a Medjai. Only one of the demon’s claws it able to find its way through his armor it uselessly tries to bite his leg. The paladin responds with a mighty swing of his greatsword, which after a brief moment of resistance cuts the fiend straight in half! It’s death triggers a small explosion of flesh, which turns into burning orange bromine fumes. 


[sblock=occ]
Medjai takes 2 damage and must make a DC 12 reflex save or take 5 acid damage.


Everyone gains 80 EXP. So much for damage reduction. Mowgli, I believe the below image sums up the intelligence of Manes. 


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]What a great time for a crit! (Not that there's ever a _bad_ time for a crit, unless it's the bad guys getting it . . .)

Travel safe, Dagon![/sblock]

Medjai recoils from the explosion, but not quickly enough . . . he's caught within the acidic cloud, and his skin sizzles and pops as the caustic vapor does its wicked work!

He looks ruefully at Jorgun and shakes his head. "Well, you warned me Jorgun. If my fists weren't smarter than my brain I'd not use them to do my thinking so often."

[sblock=OOC]I've been playing higher level characters recently - I'd forgotten how fragile first level "heroes" are! OUCH![/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 04/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 23, 2013)

"It was too late to heed the warning anyway.  At least one more demon has been banished from this world."  Jorgun puts his bow away and takes a closer look at the caved-in room.

[sblock=Perception]Perception: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]FINALLY A GOOD ROLL!!![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> [sblock=This round and travel plans]
> I’m going to fudge things a little and take Calloh’s performance check as an initiative roll. While I’d prefer not to, I’m going to be flying back to the Middle East tomorrow and since its over 24 hours of travel, I will be more or less MIA for about two days. Wrapping up this short combat would leave us at a natural pause where you can interact with each other rather than wait for me. Hopefully nobody minds, especially Leif since that leaves you with the short stick, but if it does, please let me know and I’ll avoid it in the future.
> [/sblock]











*OOC:*


I don't mind at all, and, in fact, I just edited my post for Calloh [120] to clearly use his _inspre courage_ ability for this performance, so not only does it double as init., it also provides all allies with +1 attack, weapon damage, and saving throws.  Not that it particularly matters now, of course.







[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
0+40+40+40+40+40+80=280 XP [post 122]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2013)

While Jorgun is checking the cavern, Medjai looks 'round at the others in the party. "Everyone else OK? Green-eyes, you good?"
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 04/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 23, 2013)

Luna shakers her head, saying  "I feel it is you who is hurt.  Here, let me see if I can change that."

[Sblock]Healing Incoming.  Sack Prot Evil for CLW.

Also, I have found that as you level, the monsters only hit harder.  My ranger has been reduced to below 10 far to often IMO..

EDIT: OK, both, IC and Caoyte are giving my phone problems.  I'll update from a comp tomorrow morning .[/Sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot)
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 23, 2013)

Generally, everybody seems to be okay. Horgus strides up to the various piles of bones now littering the floor and spits on them viciously. "Vile creatures," he declares contemptuously with bile in his voice. 

Jorgun can't even see any light at the top of the rift. What he can see indicates that even if you could reach the ceiling, the rock face would be impassible at the best of times.

[sblock=occ]Having read the entirety of the module, I find the comments about PC frailty highly amusing. Also, at this rate you won't be first level long! You're already a third of the way to level 2. [/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 23, 2013)

Jorgun turns back toward the party.  "There's no way to climb straight out of this chamber - we'll have to keep moving deeper into the caverns," he says as he motions back to their original route.  He moves to continue down the path.

[sblock=ooc]Are we using the fast advancement track for this AP?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 23, 2013)

Focusing her power, Luna calls for divine aid to heal her longest living friend
[Sblock=IC is working for me now]1d8+1=7[/Sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot)
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2013)

Medjai rolls his shoulders and stretches, luxuriating in the ability to do so without pulling at cuts and burns. "Ahhhh, that's _so_ much better. Thanks, Luna!"

[sblock=OOC]Is the way ahead completely blocked, or can we make our way on through this chamber? I couldn't tell from the post whether the collapsing ceiling blocked the way East or just revealed a rift directly overhead that we can't climb.[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 04/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]It sounds to me like the tunnel is still open and just the top of the cavern that's too shear to climb.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh is in fine form and ready to explore further.









*OOC:*


1/3 of the way to 2nd level, you say, 81D?  I have us at 280 XP.  Are you rounding up or did I miss some?







[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360 XP [post 136, diplomacy?]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Did you just add in the 80 from the demon Leif?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I added it last night I believe, but, yeah, that was the last addition.  If I missed one, it was probably somewhere in the middle.  
Look at Calloh's sheet to check my XP math.[/sblock]

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360 XP [post 136, diplomacy?]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]By my count we're at 360.  Did you add the Diplomacy experience?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Not sure.  I've adjusted my total to 360 as well, thanks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360 XP [post # 136, and DM's post # 138]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=experience]My count gives me 360. I think my brain had actually switched back to 3.5 in the middle of packing when I last posted, but going on the fast track makes sense to me now that I think about it. While the AP is designed for Medium track, going on the Fast track would let me cut out some of the random encounters to speed things up.[/sblock]

[sblock=the path]
The way East continues to remain open. It's just the way out that the demons got down here that is impassible.  
[/sblock]

Done with his outburst at the demon corpses, Horgus turns back to the group. 

"The longer we stay here, the more danger we are in. If we want to make it out a live, we best get moving."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 24, 2013)

Jorgun calls out from over his shoulder, "Then you'd best hurry up.  Some of us are already on the move."

When Jorgun turns back to the tunnel his mind abandons his brief bravado.  _The demons really *are* invading.  We must get up to the surface as soon as possible.  If Kenbares falls, so will all of Old Deadeye's plans._

[sblock=Perception]Perception: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25


What does the tunnel up ahead look like?[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]The fast track would work well for the campaign.  Very cool.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Determined to make it out alive, and desiring to avoid an encounter with demons (!) at all costs, Calloh steps as lively as ever he is able.  "Come on then my fellow demon-morsels!  Let us proceed to get the Hell out of here!  Or the Abyss.  Whichever, really."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360 XP [post # 136, and DM's post # 138]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 24, 2013)

The tunnel ahead appears to meander for a bit but continues to average an easterly course at a steady, but gradual climb. Jorgun notes several places where cave-in appear to have occurred, but none the size of the one that delivered you to the underground. There are also several places where there are major cracks in the roof, but no sign of sun, friend or foe can be found in them. Sometimes you think you hear an echo from above through one of these cracks, perhaps of swords clashing, crackling flames, magic invocations or innocents screaming, but it may just be your imagination.


Anevia and Aracashnial can only move at a slow pace due to their various injuries, so it takes you roughly 25 minutes to move an estimated 0.6 km (0.36 miles), until you reach the area where the path veers sharply to the south, although there is also a cave to the north. 


A single sizable 20-foot-tall building remains in the center of the 30-foot-high northern cave, a bunkerlike structure with no windows and walls of worked stone blocks. A 10-foot-long carving of a hammer decorates the building’s facade. The ruins of collapsed outbuildings stand to either side. The Southern path continues to rise at a steady rate. 
[sblock=map]


[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong..." sings Calloh.  "So which way do we wish to proceed?"

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360 XP [post # 136, and DM's post # 138]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 25, 2013)

"We should push on and ignore this place," states Horgus, "The sooner we get out of these caves, we can take stock of the severity of the situation and hopefully escape the city with our lives."

Aravashnial disagrees however. "The tunnels under the city run forever at the best of times. We have no idea when we will find shelter again, it would be better to rest, treat wounds and allow the casters to restore their magic anew."


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"You presume, Aravashnial, that the 'structure' is presently unoccupied.  It being the only structure in sight, and reasonably cunning, if not intelligent, beings known to be in the vicinity, I find that to be a highly unlikely state of affairs.  It is much more likely that we will have to fight for any shelter that we are able to get."  Calloh shuffles a bit, shifting his weight from one leg to the other.  "But, all things considered and given their due weight, I agree with you -- we should storm the structure and defeat the defenders at once."  Calloh at once begins a song to _inspire courage_, for his own sake if for no one else's.

[Perform check: Inspire Courage as we approach the forboding building (1d20+7=26) --pretty much nailed it!]

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360 XP [post # 136, and DM's post # 138]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 25, 2013)

Jorgun looks at the place, considering the hammer on the front.  "I don't know if there are any defenders in the structure or not, but it could be worthwhile to secure a safe place to occupy if things turn for the worse.  Let's at least investigate."  He moves quietly toward the door.

[sblock=Actions]Jorgun moves to H20 in an attempt to glimpse inside the structure.  He Stealths in order to avoid any undue attention, and attempts to identify the hammer symbol.

Stealth: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20


Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 25, 2013)

Jorgun is unable to see into the structure as there are no windows or breaks in the main building. He does however, spot a pale white and grey fly the size of wolf crawling along the inside wall of the cave. 

The carving on the front facade is the holy symbol of Torag, the god of honor and steel. 

[sblock=map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 25, 2013)

Jorgun begins to move back to the group slowly, hugging the walls for extra protection.  He draws his bow and signals to the group to be quiet, motioning at the creature on the wall.  _I hope they get the message,_ he thinks fruitlessly.  _At least the temple is dedicated to a holy deity._

[sblock=Actions]Jorgun moves down column H then row 24 until he comes within sight range of the party to try and show where the fly is waiting.[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 25, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
I agree with Master Aravashnial. . . Hannah begins before noticing Jorgun's signal. She readies her bow, and scans the area for threats.
[sblock=Perception]1d20+5=22[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 25, 2013)

Hannah is unable to directly see the fly, but she can hear the faint buzzing of its wings as is cleans itself. Based on what she can hear and where Jorgun is signalling, she has a pretty good idea of what you are dealing with and where it is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2013)

*Medjai Issa: Motherless Paladin of Sarenrae*

[section]Medjai starts to voice his opinion as the group comes to the fork in the road, but his allies come to the same conclusion he would've promoted so he keeps his opinion to himself. When Jorgun starts waving his hands around and making odd gestures, the Motherless similarly starts to speak . . . but the silence of the others as they draw their bows bids him hold his peace.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Medjai's not all that bright, so he likely wouldn't be able to understand what Jorgun's up to. But he _is_ wise, so he'd probably pick up on the silence of the others.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh lets his lute grow silent after a single round of bardic performance this time.  He may well need all that he can muster later, so he's conserving his limited resources or once, in a move that is very unlike him.  He stows his instrument and draws his short bow.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360 XP [post # 136, and DM's post # 138]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 26, 2013)

Once everyone is quiet Jorgun signals to get ready and lines up a shot.  Once the arrow is away he rushes back to his comrades.

[sblock=Actions]
Knowledge  (Nature) to identify the fly and make sure it's not really the King of  All Evil:  Knowledge  (Nature): 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11

Attack roll: Attack: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6

Damage roll: Damage: 1D8 = [3] = 3


After all that unimpressive rolling Jorgun moves to M29 right in front of Calloh.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 26, 2013)

The fly is still a fly, although they do commonly carry transmutable diseases with their bite attacks. 

Jorgun's shot goes wide, alerting the fly to his presence.

[sblock=occ]Everyone still has a surprise round worth of actions and can take one standard action, except for Jorgun, who just used his to attack. If you want to attempt stealth the fly does not have line of sight on you so you can. Please roll initiative for next round as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=Initiative]Initiative: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Luna raises her left hand high, saying "Guide thier blades, so they strike true!"

[Sblock]
Cast Bless
1d20+1=18
 [/Sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot)
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 26, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah readies her bow and prepares to fire if the fly comes in sight.
[sblock=rolls]Attack, Initiative: 1d20+3=22, 1d20+9=21[/sblock]
​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Callow fires his bow at the creature as well.  His arrow flies true, but without much penetration.

Calloh's initiative (1d20+2=14)
Calloh's bow attack (1d20+2=18, 1d6=1)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360 XP [post # 136, and DM's post # 138]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2013)

[section]

Medjai once more draws his greatsword, placing the EarthBreaker on the ground beside him, and readies himself for the creature's charge.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+1=4)

[sblock=Dagon]How do Readied Attacks work with your initiative system? I ask because last combat Medjai readied an attack set with the Mane's attack as a trigger, meaning Medjai's attack should've gone off just before the Mane's, meaning the Mane should've died before he got his attack in. Not arguing with your call at all, I just want to know what to expect for the future. And in the previous fight it didn't matter - the bulk of the damage he took was from the acid, and Luna healed it all anyway.[/sblock]


Standard (Surprise Round): Ready Attack, Damage (1d20+5=21, 2d6+6=13)
Move: None
Free: Speak
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 27, 2013)

[sblock=initiative order]
Four PCs
Giant Fly
One PC
[/sblock]


Calloh’s arrow finds it’s mark, barely, clipping the side of the giant bug’s abdomen.


[sblock=occ]I suspect that was my goof since my brain is running on low. The way I’ll play it is that a readied action will delay the initiative spot until immediately after the action that triggered it. The readied action remains valid until the next time you post an action. Since both Hannah and Medjai have readied actions, one of you will have to act and forgo the action or delay one of the spots were a PC can act. 


Speaking of which, four PCs may act. Also, remember the bless. 


I believe the map has remained the same, since Jorgun didn’t have enough actions to move in the surprise round. Elewan, you may also want to roll damage with your attack in the future, since it speeds up the pace of combat a lot. Not a big deal in this one, but once there are more combatants, it becomes relevant. [/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 27, 2013)

Jorgun seizes the initiative to run back in front of Calloh, launching an arrow as he moves.

[sblock=Attack]Attack: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
Damage: 1D8 = [4] = 4


[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 27, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
I'll stay here with the wounded and keep an eye out for more trouble. Hannah says. Call out if you need my assistance.
[sblock=Actions]Perception: 1d20+5=11
Hannah will watch all directions and maintain her readied action until an enemy comes into view.[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 28, 2013)

Jorgun's arrow does more damage to the fly this time, piercing its body and sticking in. 

[sblock=occ]
Two PCs may act. Or delay if you so wish. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 28, 2013)

Luna moves forward to protect her charges, and readies her longspear for the when the fly gets closer.
[Sblock]
Move forward 10'
Ready attack
 [/Sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +4 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; Bless
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

If he still has a clear field of fire, Calloh will fire another arrow at the fly.
Short bow, 2nd shot (1d20+2=12, 1d6=3)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 29, 2013)

[sblock=Leif]Calloh doesn’t have clean shot anymore because of soft cover, so I moved him to a clear spot and took the attack as a readied action.[/sblock]

As the fly buzzes around the corner, Calloh lets an arrow fly, piercing the bug’s abdomen just as Hannah takes and shoots as well. The giant creepy crawly makes straight for Jorgun, but that also puts it right in line with Luna’s spear!


[sblock=occ]
Luna, please roll attack and damage. Hannah, please roll damage. 
[/sblock]


[sblock=map]


[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Aug 29, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
[sblock=damage]1d8-2=3[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 29, 2013)

The third arrow, shot by Hannah, embeds itself in the fly's thorax, causing the oversized bug to crash into the ground before in can reach Jorgun. 

[sblock=occ]This combat is over, everyone gains 80 EXP. Morale bonuses to damage do make the world go round at first level![/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 29, 2013)

Jorgun sighs in relief as the fly collapses in front of him.  That was close, he thinks as he looks over the body for any further surprises.

He turns to the group and says, "This is an old building dedicated to Torag; I'm not sure if it's a church or a holy smithy, but it doesn't seem desecrated and we may find supplies inside.  Even if we don't stop and rest right now we should investigate inside."

[sblock=Perception]Perception: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 29, 2013)

Jorgun notices nothing exceptional. 

"I've got a bad feeling about this," grumbles Horgus while Anevia makes a mock grumpy face at him from behind his back.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2013)

[section]

Medjai nods appreciatively at the decisive actions of his new friends. The bony plates beneath his skin slide around as he twists his neck back and forth, letting the adrenaline drain from him. "I agree, we should look around this smithy for supplies. Though we're focused on getting back to the surface, it's no certainty that we'll get there quickly."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Sorry all - been laid up sick for a few days. Playing catch up now.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"Sure, I've got no other pressing plans, we might as well have a good look," says Calloh as he strums a rather mysterious sounding tune in G minor.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 31, 2013)

Opening the door to the church reveals a ten by twenty foot room with a font filled with water on the outer wall and double doors on the inner wall. The inside roof resembles that of a cave, with rock designs dripping from the ceiling inlaid with steel and silver. As the group enters, Anevia stares around in wonder, then winces in pain. 


*“I think I may need to sit for while.”*


Horgus, however, reacts with his usual scorn. 


“*Yup, okay, even if this place isn’t out to kill us, we’re dead.”*


*“Were you born with that stick up your arse Gwerm,”* snipes back the woman, clearly having had enough, *“or is there a coronation ceremony where they insert it in nobles? Stop being such a pessimist, I’ve scouted worse situations than this one in the Worldwound, have some faith.”*


*“Oh, you’ve been in worse situations than a %@^$*!& Balor Lord stomping around above you, just waiting for use to come up so he can reap our souls? I guess I’m not up to date your adventures. It’s not pessimism, sweetie, its reality. You are slowing us down. The longer we are down here the more likely we won’t survive. If Khorramzadeh is here, that means he’s emptied all of Iz. How long is it until something else finds its way into the depths?” *


Anevia explodes, *“I’m not surprised that a man afraid of his own faith can’t be moved to hope by a place like this, or say something so cowardly! You complain and complain and complain, but refusing to acknowledge what you believe is just as bad as worshiping demons! No wonder you are so horrible!” *


Horgus seems taken aback, but quickly regains his composure with extra contempt. *“My faith is between my lord and I, not you. It has remained private for reason and I find it horribly ironic that I am being chided on morality by someone who consorts with thieves.”*


Anevia falls silent, but you don’t need to be a master of human emotions to see that she has fallen into a black rage. 

[sblock=occ]
You may attempt diplomacy checks or aid another checks to try and diffuse the argument, but they are required separately for Hogus and Anevia. Or you can ignore them, as you so choose. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Aug 31, 2013)

Jorgun silently walks up behind Anevia and puts his hand on her shoulder.  He quietly speaks into her ear, "Anevia, you must remain calm.  We must work together if we are to survive down here.  We can deal with the pompous ass when we're back with the crusaders."

[sblock=Diplomacy]Diplomacy: 1D20-1 = [11]-1 = 10[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh begins to play a regal and dignified overture that he intends to appeal to the better part of Horgus's nature, and also to make it more difficult for the two to continue their argument without shouting, which all agree would be a bad idea here.

skill checks -- perform followed by diplomacy (1d20+7=15, 1d20+4=11)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]


Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 1, 2013)

Neither Horgus nor Anevia appear to calm down, although they do stop shouting at each other. 

[sblock=occ]
Sorry, net went out at home. I'll give one more chance to calm each NPC, since their attitudes have not changed positively or negatively. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh will now try to use his bardic performance (1d20+7) ti _fascinate_ Horgus, whose save DC is 10+1/2+2= 12 1/2.
Calloh, perform check #2 (1d20+7=11)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Sep 1, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah uses her mystic senses to see if there is any magic in the room, and begins to examine the designs decorating the ceiling. Offhandedly she remarks, Lord Gwerm makes a lot of sense. It is slow going with the wounded, and finding a way out quickly and learning what's happened to the city would be extremely useful. Of course we can't abandon them to their fate, so perhaps a single hale person could go on ahead. Would you care to volunteer, Lord Gwerm?​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 3, 2013)

Horgus answers in a huff. "Had I any scouting abilities, I would be happy to do, but I lack that particular skill set. I guess there is nothing else to it." The noble's mood does not seem improved at all by Calloh's music.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

With a cacophonous, angry chord on his lute, Calloh brings his song to an abrupt end.  "Everyone's a critic," he mutters under his breath.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2013)

[section]

When there's a brief lull in the bickering, Medjai speaks up. "If you two are all finished up with your spat, I'd just like to point out that there're likely plenty of things lurking 'round here that would like to kill us off. If you want to help 'em out, keep it up."

Having said his piece, he begins looking around the temple as well.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Looking for anything that might help us out to the surface, as well as other survivors, supplies, or a defensible place to rest.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 4, 2013)

Medjai notes that there are holy runes inscribed around the water basin. 


[sblock=occ]
Anyone may make a knowledge: alchemy or religion check.
[/sblock]


There is little else to see with the antechamber, which has become extremely crowded. Opening the doors to the inner sanctum, you see more intricate roof work, three rows of pews, a cool forge, an anvil and a worktable-pulpit. In the first row of pews, a figure draped in robes is seated. Mad graffiti that is basically illegible lines the walls. 

[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 4, 2013)

Luna takes a second to look at the runes before carefully keeping an eye out on both Hogus and Anevia.

[sblock]
Doh, I forgot to keep watch on this thread.  My bad.  I think Luna would have totally intervened, but a little too late now.  
Religion Check: 1d20+4=22
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +4 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; Bless
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 4, 2013)

Luna realizes that the water in the basin is actually holy water and can be used against the undead. There is enough for two does if anyone has an empty container.


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh has no idea what the inscriptiuon means.  He looks quizzically at the markings.

knowledge religion (untrained), followed by knowledge alchemy (untrained) (1d20+3=5, 1d20+3=10)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 5, 2013)

Jorgun makes his way through the crowded room and up to Medjai, surveying the larger room.  Seeing the cloaked man he whispers to Medjai, "This is surprising.  Perhaps Luna and you should talk to the person?  I'll keep guard over you from behind."

[sblock=Readied Action]Jorgun moves quietly to E10 (right behind the left pews) if Medjai or Luna enter the larger room.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2013)

Seeing Calloh's interest in the water, Luna smiles and says "This is holy water, useful for cleansing the soul.  We might be able to get about 2 bottles worth, but we would need empty bottles before to fully utilize it."

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +4 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; Bless
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2013)

[section]

Medjai takes a firm grip on his EarthBreaker and nods at Jorgun's suggestion. "Aye, I'll go and speak with him. Cover me well . . . so far nothing we've met down here has proven the least bit friendly." The Motherless takes a circuitous route to the temple's other denizen, approaching in a way that allows him to see the face of whatever it is that awaits him. It also takes him out of Jorgun's line of fire should things get ugly.

"Apologies for interrupting your worship, goodman, but I was wondering how exactly you came to be performing your devotionals down here?"​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*



jackslate45 said:


> Seeing Calloh's interest in the water, Luna smiles and says "This is holy water, useful for cleansing the soul.  We might be able to get about 2 bottles worth, but we would need empty bottles before to fully utilize it."
> 
> [sblock=Luna Stats]
> Luna Lightbringer
> ...




"Ah, I see!  Thank you, Luna."


[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Calloh, half-elf bard
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]
Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [2 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 6, 2013)

The figure appears to be a male Dwarf, but he makes no moves or responses to Medjai's hails. 

[sblock=map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2013)

[section]

Medjai gives out a sharp whistle to draw the others' attention. *"We've a mystery to solve in here!"* After first glancing at Jorgun to make sure the priest is still covering him, and all senses fine tuned the every nuance of the hall, he moves cautiously toward the Dwarf.​[/section]

[sblock=Rolls]Perception Check: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 6, 2013)

The smell of decay and rot wafts into Medjai’s nose, right before the dwarf starts clawing at him with its hands!
[sblock=occ]
Medjai takes 5 damage and needs to make both a Will save and a Fort save. Roll Initiative and post actions please. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2013)

[sblock=What the . . .?]Wow, a 22 Perception and still surprised![/sblock]

[section]

The Paladin recoils in horror from the grasping claws of the rotting creature in front of him, and brings his EarthBreaker 'round in a mighty swing!​[/section]

[sblock=Rolls]Fortitude Save, Will Save: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20, 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22

Initiative, EarthBreaker Attack, Earthbreaker Damage: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18, 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24, 2D6+6 = [1, 6]+6 = 13[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 06/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 6, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Okay, point taken. I'll readjust so that Medjai isn't flatfooted, which saves him from the damage, but not the will save.[/sblock]

Medjai lands a solid blow with his earthbreaker, but it doesn't seem to leave as much of an impact as it should.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, boss-man! I'd have understood and been fine if you told me there was a 'behind the curtain' reason . Just hated to see a natural 20 go to waste . . .[/sblock]

[section]

*"It's a trick! Some sort of skeletal creature, and it's fast!"*​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 06/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 7, 2013)

Jorgun tries to get a good look at the creature and identify it's strange nature.  He then grabs his bow and lines up a shot.

[sblock=Rolls]
Perception: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22

Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24


Attack: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
19 with Point Blank Shot

Damage (Point-Blank): 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 7, 2013)

Jorgun has heard stories about this type of creature. It is a huecuva, foul undead born when a priest blasphemes against their god, renounces their faith then commits suicude. During the day, they are cloaked in an illusion that makes them appear as they did in life, although the strong willed can see through it. A huecuva resists damage from any sources not magical or made of alchemical silver, has an unholy aura that makes it hardcore priests to harm undead around them and transmit diseases with their claws.

Jorgun's arrow confirms what he just remembered, as the arrow he shot bounces off the creature barely looking like it did any damage at all.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 7, 2013)

Jorgun calls out to his comrades, "Medjai is in a bad situation.  Hanna, Calloh, if you could supply some arcane magic we could use it.  Can you keep it at bay for now Medjai?"

[sblock=Initiative]Initiative: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2013)

[section]

*"With the favor of the Dawnflower I'll hold as long as I must, my friend! She but gives this Motherless Tiefling a chance to better the world a little!"*​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 06/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2013)

"I may not have much magic to harm such a creature, but what I have, i give you."  Calloh immediately starts a Bardic Performance to _inspire courage_ in his allies.









*OOC:*


_Inspire Courage_ provides +1 to saves vs. fear effects, +1 to all attacks, and +1 to damage rolls.







[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
360+80=440 XP [post # 136, and DM's posts # 138, #167]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luna searches her memory to hopefully find out a bit more about this creature.[sblock]
INIT:1d20+1=20
Know Religion to ID it:1d20+4=20.  Having Magic weapon ready it will help hurt. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +4 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; Bless
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 8, 2013)

Luna recalls that the most common disease that Heucuva carry on their claws is filth fever and that they have some natural armour, but nothing more useful.


----------



## Elewan (Sep 8, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
A shock of fear jolts Hannah, but with weapons less effective, she knows it's up to her. Heedless of the danger, she rushes forward to engage the creature, magic dancing on her fingertips. The arcane words roll off her tongue, and the creature is engulfed in flames.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative: 1d20+9=22
Burning Hands: 1d4=4 +1=5 Reflex save for half. DC 17[/sblock]

​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh thinks to fire an arrow at the creature, reaches for his quiver, and realizes he mislaid his quiver of arrows before setting out on this expedition, so instead he sends a dagger hurtling at the undead beast, but he misses.

initiative (1d20+2=7)
Dagger hurled at Huecuva. (1d20+2=10, 1d4=3)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that their support has arrived, Jorgun drops his bow, moves to flank the damned creature, loosing his greatsword from its place on his back.

[sblock=ooc]How is initiative working this combat?  I'm going to go out on a limb and guess I'll move after everyone else.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 8, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Actually, it depends on when you post, so you get to go first. This combat is nice and simple since the Huecuva acted first, then wooped all of you on its initiative roll. Plus, it actually survived to the start of round two! Flank ahead!

*Elewan*: I think I put you in the only spot where you could have hit the huecuva without hitting Medjai as well, since you don't post where you were moving to. [/sblock]

Calloh's dagger gets knocked aside, but the undead beast isn't so lucky with Hannah's flames, and takes the full brunt of the blast. The creature steps into the fire and tries to retaliate with one clawed hand, but is unable to compensate for the magical projection. The huecuva has more luck reaching for Medjair throat with the other claw, tearing away at the Paladin's vocal chords with it's skeletal hand. 

[sblock=occ 2]Okay, now Medjai takes 5 damage and has to make a Fort save. It rolled a natural 1 trying to hit Hannah. It rolled a 19 and max damage to hit Medjai. Dude can't catch a break it seems, though he's dishing it out as well as he takes it. Four PCs may act.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]


[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 8, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Is Luna supposed to be next to the creature?  I think I missed something.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 8, 2013)

[sblock=occ]
Magic weapon's a touch spell, and I assumed she'd target Medjai's Earthbreaker, so she's have to be in range of him, and that's the only spot that was within walking distance. The Undead then used it's 5-foot step to get closer to Hannah for the attack, but that also brought it alongside Luna.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 8, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for the clarification.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2013)

[section]

Medjai rests his torn throat, letting his Earthbreaker do his speaking for him. He brings the massive hammer around, slamming the heavy head into the foul undead torso!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Fortitude Save (1d20+2=12)

EarthBreaker Attack, Damage (1d20+6=17, 2d6+7=16)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 06/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 9, 2013)

[sblock]
Let me know if Medjai's attack did not kill the beast.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +4 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; Bless
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 9, 2013)

Medjai's earthbreak easily crushes the undead dwarf's skull and body cavity, turn it from an abomination to a pile of broken bones. 
[sblock=occ] This combat is over. Everyone gain 120 EXP.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 9, 2013)

Jorgun kneels down to the defeated creature and begins looking for anything of use on the body.  He turns up to his comrades to say, "Perhaps we'll find some note explaining what exactly this priest did to forsake his Lord," before turning to continue his search.

[sblock=Perception]Perception: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh now retrieves his dagger that missed.  "Say, does anyone have a few arrows that I could borrow?"

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 9, 2013)

Anevia snorts as she enters the main chamber, "Sorry I left mine with the balor on the surface. Otherwise I might be slightly less useless." 

Jorgun does see that the graffiti is mostly chalk and ink, which is easily rubbed off the walls as he touches it. 

[sblock=occ]Anyone may make a knowledge: religion check[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 9, 2013)

Luna takes a closer look at the body of the creature, hoping to find something useful, before casting her eyes around the place.

Looking at Anevia, Luna asks "Would a cross bow be efficent?  I can loan you mine for now.  I must admint by skills with it are probally much less than your's are."
[sblock=Know Check]
Know Religion: 1d20+4=16
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(4/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 9, 2013)

"It certainly couldn't hurt. Although if your friend keeps smashing monsters the way he has, I may never get to fire it." Anevia's attempt at humour seems a little forced, she's trying. 

Luna finds nothing but a shattered holy symbol on an iron and mouldy, antique looking robes on the creature's corpse. 

[sblock=Knowledge]
While this temple has definitely been desecrated, likely by its former priest, all of the damage and graffiti seems to be superficial, and it looks like all of the prayer supplies seem intact. If you took the time to clean the place and pray, it could be possible to reconsecrate this shrine, either to Torag or to a new deity.
[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Sep 9, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah looks over at Anevia and says, Yep, that was a "heck of a" blow, then pauses and looks around for reactions. You can share my arrows, Calloh. I'm a pretty good shot, but I'm not strong enough to do any real damage.​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"Thank you, Hannah, I appreciate your generosity greatly.  If you could lend me, say, six arrows, I think that should suffice until we are able to re-supply and I can repay you.  I am woefully short of money right now, too, but as long as I can find an inn or tavern in which to play, that is but a temporary inconvenience."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2013)

[section]

The Paladin nods in response to Anevia and Hannah, smiling slightly and waving away the recognition. Hannah's attempt at levity floats right past him, but it's unclear whether that's due to his being slightly slow of wit or because he has no idea what it was he just smashed . . . only that it needed ending. "Sma . . . {coughs}" He holds up a finger, pausing as he tears a strip from the bottom of his tunic and wraps it 'round his mangled neck. "Smashing the evil ones . . . it's what you brought me along for, yes?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Heal Check (1d20+2=21) for the neck. Any way that will help him tell if he's infected . . . if the Fortitude Check was good enough?[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 06/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh looks sheepishly at Medjai, "I forgot that I also have one more spell that I can cast today, if you will permit me?"

If he will permit it, Calloh will cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Medjai, restoring: Cure Lt. Wnds on Medjai (1d8+1=3)  hit points of damage.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2013)

*Medjai Issa, Motherless Paladin of Sarenrae*

[section]

Medjai's breathing eases considerably as Calloh uses his Bardic magic. "Thank you, Singer."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Heal Check (1d20+2=21) for the neck. Any way that will help him tell if he's infected . . . if the Fortitude Check was good enough?[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 06/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 10, 2013)

Jorgun smiles at the attempts at levity as he looks around at the script.  "This could be a defensible structure for a bit of rest, and with our wounded that's looking like a better and better option.  Luna, Medjai, do you think this place is desecrated enough to be a danger to us?"

[sblock=Knowledge (Religion)]Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Luna nods at Jorgun's inquiry.  "While it is unfortunately desecrated, it seems that the prayer shrine is mostly intact.  We can in fact reconsecrate it via prayer, to whichever deity we choose. I do not know if it will pose a danger to us if it remains in this state however. "

Looking towards the rest of the group "I would highly recommend staying here and rest for a bit.  My powers have been used for the day, and while we can brave forward a little bit it would be much wiser to be at our full strength.  While this will delay us, " Luna says, giving Horgus, Anevia, and Aravashnial an apologetic look " this seems to be a well fortified place we can use to scout ahead, and get an idea of what comes next.  In the mean time, we can reconsecrate this temple."

Once done, Luna raises her holy symbol and says "Iomdeae, grant all of us your divine healing!"
[sblock=Healing]
First two channeling attempts: 2d6=3
Well that was crap...
Final two: 2d6=5
That should put everyone at full.  Including everyone, included all NPC's.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(0/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 10, 2013)

"I will offer my services in holding the consecrating ceremony, but I will request that we dedicate its shrine back to its intended owner.  Once we reach the surface we may be able to find a priest that can restore the temple more fully."  Jorgun takes his silver holy symbol from around his neck and retrieves Erastil's holy text from his pack, preparing for the ritual.

[sblock=Knowledge (religion)]Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2013)

[section]

The wound on his neck closes fully with Luna's prayers, and Medjai nods his thanks to his oldest friend. "My instructors at the temple praised my martial abilities, but often barely restrained their curses as they tried to teach me the finer points of worship. However, I will add my prayers to yours, in hopes that we can restore this temple to Torag's grace."

He takes the holy symbol from its rest around his neck and wraps the chain around the head of his great hammer, and then kneels with head bowed, hammer haft grounded in front of him, in his place in the circle.​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 06/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 10, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Reconsecrating the shrine will take 8 hours of cleaning and praying. Whoever is leading the prayers will make a knowledge: religion check to to represent you attempts to call Torag's attention to the shrine. Anyone helping to pray may make an aid another check using knowledge: religion, but I ask that those checks be made before the final check.

The only point where NPCs were healed since the heuceva was defeated was the healing surge, right? If so, then the NPCs are not all healed to full yet. They've actually got several levels each on you for now, its just that they are either crippled in a way that leaves them vulnerable, or are not combat oriented. Paizo has learned the lesson a lot of video games forget, if you have to do an escort mission, then make the escorted useful. Each of the three can be useful, you just need to find out what they can do and which strings to pull. But I'm leaving that to you  [/sblock]

Medjai thinks that the wounds look uninfected before they are healed, but their position makes it tough to tell. 

Luna's magic heals Horgus's minor cuts and seems to repair most of the damage on Anevia's legs, but she still can't walk without a crutch or remove her splint without pain. Aravashnial, on the other hand, does look slightly better for the healing, but many of the horrific burns covering most of his face are still open to the air.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 11, 2013)

"How is everyone's knowledge of Torag's practices?  I have studied some of them but I may not be the best leader for the ceremony."


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"I'm not one for prayers and such, but I can surely provide some musical accompaniment to your rituals.  I'd also like to have a look around the place and see whether someone might possibly have left some arrows laying around for some reason or other."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform - Stringed Instruments)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if you can do a Knowledge Aid Another untrained, but just in case: Know: Religion (Aid Another, Untrained) (1d20-1=8). Apparently, Medjai cannot [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

[sblock=ooc]







Mowgli said:


> OOC - Not sure if you can do a Knowledge Aid Another untrained, but just in case: Know: Religion (Aid Another, Untrained) (1d20-1=8). Apparently, Medjai cannot



I think only bards can make untrained knowledge checks - it's a _class_ thing.[/sblock]

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Actually, anyone can if the DC is 10 or less. Or if they have access to a library. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]







Mowgli said:


> Actually, anyone can if the DC is 10 or less. Or if they have access to a library.



And the marginalization of the bard marches on! [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Well, sort of. How many knowledge checks have you seen with a DC of less than 10? And a well built Bard is a joy to have around![/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I love bards.  I think they're single-handedly the best support class out there.  As for the Knowledge checks, you can't even identify a creature on a DC 10 check.  Maybe a kobold, but even then it's iffy.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I had a Gnome Celestial Sorceror once named Iffy.  (Full name Gnomiferous Quackenbush, in renau1g's Fort Belurian game.)   He was surely no kobold!

My apologies to our longsuffering GM for this diversion.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Hear hear!  Sorry for being disruptive 81Dagon.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 12, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Ha, the only one's who make me suffer are my students. Anyhow, using knowledge is just a place holder in this case to see who well you can attract the god's attention, so I'd say its fair game for aid another. Is anyone else going to try and help the final check? Who's going to make it anyhow?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking at Jorgun Luna asks "I do not mind attempting to contact Torag.  I do not know how successful I will be, but it is worth a shot at the very least. I am sure I will need all the support I can get from the rest of us."

Turning towards Horgus, Anevia, and Aravashnial Luna asks "Would any of you like to assist us in this?  I understand if your faith does not allow you to do so, but we might be safer if a god was watching over this place."
[sblock=Know Religion Check]
I can make the check if no one really wants to.  But with only a +4 I am not sure how successful I will be.

And Luna is going to ask our NPC's, because all the help in the world will be needing to go into this roll...
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(0/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 12, 2013)

"I would say this a solid plan," say Aravashnial. "Regroup, then move forwards into the unknown. I am not sure if I will fare any better then you but any enemy of the demons is a friend of mine and the Tanglebriar's. I'll add my voice to your own."

[sblock=occ]Good call on that. Horgus and Anevia require diplomacy checks to gain their aid. If Calloh can think of some appropriate words and a beat, I'll let him use a perform check as an aid another. 

Also, I completely biffed on what was on the Heucuva's body. Consider Luna to have found these earlier: 



On the body: 
2 potions of cure light wounds. 
A knotted gold ring.

Gathering dust in the corner of the room: 
Masterwork warhammer[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Sep 12, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
I'm happy to help too, and I think I have some ideas how we should do this.[sblock=Aid Other]1d20+5=17[/sblock] Hannah seems happy to have contributed useful knowledge.​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 13, 2013)

Jorgun rifles through his book, trying to find a passage that may be acceptable to Torag.  "Anevia, would you be able to help us with this?  Retaking a former shrine could be a great boon to the crusade and we all could use some rest anyway.  I promise that we'll head to the surface immediately afterward and try to find your wife."

[sblock=Rolls] Aid Another: Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10
  Woo!  Still a pass on an aid attempt!
Diplomacy: 1D20-1 = [20]-1 = 19
  NAT TWENTY ON DIPLOMACY!  I may actually be effectual this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"I know something of the spiritual realms, but probably nowhere nearly as much as a priest."

OOC:  Calloh has a +3 in Knowledge (Religion), and he'll lend support or make the check, whichever is most beneficial.

Know. (Rel.) aid another (1d20+3=5)
Calloh is even less help than he ordinarily is. 

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse 
Skill Focus (Perform)

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+2 att (melee-feat or thrown-dex), +0 dam]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 13, 2013)

"I hope you're right," says Anevia. "I wouldn't normally ask Torag for help, but right now I think we need all of that we can get."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 14, 2013)

"I would agree," replies Jorgun.  "Are we ready to proceed Luna?  Or do we need more people for the ritual?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*



81Dagon said:


> If Calloh can think of some appropriate words and a beat, I'll let him use a perform check as an aid another.




OOC:  getting such a miserable conventional aid another check, Calloh whips out his instrument and gets crackin'

"Hey diddle, diddle,
The Orc plays a fiddle,
The Groat jumped over the moon.
The little Gnome laughed to see such a hoot,
And the Half-Elf flew away on a loon.

But honestly, folks did ever you spy
One so needy of help as I?

Lend me your effort, your help, and your aid,
And we'll bust out for home and surely get laid!"

Perform substituting for Knowledge (Religion)aid another (1d20+7=27)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Sep 14, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah's jaw drops open and she stares at Calloh with an expression of amazement, revulsion and concern.​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 14, 2013)

[sblock=occ]
Hahaha! That will get someone's attention at least!
[/sblock]

While no one is quite sure what to make of Calloh, Anevia and Horgus have finally agreed on something. Both of their jaws are dropped in a mixture of emotions quite similar to Hannah!


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Ending with a flourish, Calloh says, "Thank you, thank you, hopefully I will _not_ be here for too many more encores."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 14, 2013)

[sblock=occ]
Something I've been meaning to ask, on the topic of those last few lines... How much do people want to develop relationships with NPCs, romantic or otherwise, for your characters? The AP definitely has a core cast of NPCs but do you want to develop other ties outside those that are already included? Also, is anyone planning on taking Leadership or other cohort granting abilities? 
[/sblock]

"I seriously have no idea what just happened. Did I miss seeing something important again?" asks Aravahnial in a deadpan.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 15, 2013)

"If your sense were dead to that performance you should consider yourself lucky," Jorgun says to Aravashnial, grimacing as he digests what he just heard.  "Calloh,  none can deny your musical prowess, but you may wish to watch your  words a bit more when we're trying to gain the blessing of a good  deity.  Horgus, Anevia, to the task at hand?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

To Jorgun, Calloh remarks in passing, "It's not so much a function of alignment as it is sphere of influence.  There are plenty of good deities of home, hearth, and fertility who are very concerned that their flocks are 'fruitful,' wouldn't you agree?" 









*OOC:*


Calloh takes it as given that most artists who are true to their craft must occasionally get beaten up by those who can't appreciate a masterpiece when they encounter one.  Nevertheless, he makes a mental note to, um, smooth out the rough edges of his songs, at least for awhile, because, well, he bruises easily.







[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 X
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2013)

Luna has her jaw open for Calloh's performance, not sure if he was serious or not.  Shaking her head with a small sigh, she decides to say nothing to the bard.  

Seeing that only one member of the group has not voiced his opinion, Luna looks over to Horgus with a questioning look on her face.  "Master Horgus, I know you are in a hurray to get back, and that you must feel this is a waste of you time.  However, if we are able to call back Torag to this shrine, this holy site will be a good base of operations that you will be safe at, while we figure out how to return to the surface."

[sblock=Diplomacy]
1d20+7=12
BAH.  Bad time to start rolling bad...
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 15, 2013)

“I am afraid that I cannot help you,” says Horgus, although somewhat more gently than in the past. “Contrary to what *some people *may believe, I am devoted to my Lord, but that precludes going to another power in my times of need. I wish you luck though.”


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2013)

With a smile at Horgus Luna says "I understand.  And thank you."

Looking towards the rest of the group, Luna says.  "Let us get started, shall we?  I'll do an opening prayer, and then we can start cleaning up the shrine.  Once complete, we will have a small consecration service. I will need all your voices to call out Torag's name during that service, while I focus on channeling holy power into the shrine. "

Moving forward towards where Medjai was kneeling, Luna kneels in front of the altar, focusing hard on what she knows of Torag.  Raising her voice high Luna starts speaking in Celestial "Torag, father of Creation, we pray for your protection for this shrine.  We humbly beseech you, let you gaze fall upon us,  as we work to right the wrong brought on by your fallen worshiper.  Once complete, may this temple forever praise your name. "

Once complete, Luna starts assisting the others in cleaning the shrine.
[sblock=Know Religion Check]
1d20+4 base + 2 C + 2 J + 2 H + 2 Ara + 2 Ani = 1d20+14
Prayer: 1d20+14=27
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(0/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 15, 2013)

Cleaning the shrine takes time, but is not particularly difficult. While Horgus abstains from the prayers, he does help with the cleaning, albeit with plenty of opportunities to tell everyone else they are doing it the wrong way. As Luna says a closing prayer, you hear a sound like a chiming gong deep underground, but aren’t entirely sure if it is real or not. You do, however feel a warmth in you and are certain that you have gained Torag’s attention, a suspicion confirmed when Anevia and Aravashnial are magically healed again without anyone casting spells. All that remains now is to plan your next move. 


[sblock=occ]Everyone is healed another 9 points of damage, as per a maxed _cure light wounds_, but I believe that only affects those two. On the upside though, that puts Anevia back up to full health, heals enough of her leg that she can walk without the crutch at 15 ft/round, although she still needs the splint and moves her attitude up to helpful in gratitude.


You each gain 40 EXP for making Anevia helpful and 120 EXP for cleansing the shrine. Calloh also gains 10 EXP for audacity.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 15, 2013)

"We have done a great deed this day, all of us.  You should all get some rest while I take a brief watch."  Nodding at everyone, including Horgus, Jorgun turns to the door of the temple to have a look around the cave while the others tend to their beds.

[sblock=ooc]Well done team!  Jorgun just going to keep watch outside the door of the temple, primarily listening so as not to give away his position through a light source.
Perception: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh is definitely eager for some naptime, so he takes immediate advantage of the opportunity.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 15, 2013)

Anevia curls up to sleep by the forge, while both Horgus and Aravashnial claim spots on the pews to stretch out. 

[sblock=occ]I'm assuming that everyone's plan is to sleep and recover. Let me know if you are going to take shifts to split it up. Casters please post the spells you will prepare. Everyone else, let me know what the actions you are taking while you rest are and feel free to take artistic license for dreams and such. Once everyone makes a post, I'll let you know if anything interesting happens overnight and we can be on our way.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that, per PFR rules, you're not requiring bards and sorcerers to prepare spells in advance?[/sblock]

Calloh also sleeps in his studded leather armor, with his shield, weapons. and instrument arranged conveniently nearby, where they can be employed with minimal effort or forethought.  He dreams of his first lute-master, a 'young' (for his race) treant known as Slowlimb, who taught Calloh that virtuosity lies not in a plethora of notes, but in learning to 'speak' the language of the instrument.

Calloh is not averse to standing a watch if needed, but he doesn't volunteer to do so, figuring that he needs his rest to regain his spell powers and also that if he is needed someone will surely let him know.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 15, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]







Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that, per PFR rules, you're not requiring bards and sorcerers to prepare spells in advance?[/sblock]



And inquisitors.  We're spontaneous casters too.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 15, 2013)

Space_Titanium said:


> [sblock=ooc]And inquisitors.  We're spontaneous casters too.[/sblock]



[sblock=occ]It would rather defeat the point if I did! [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2013)

[section]

Medjai nods at Jorgun's statements. "If you'll wake me halfway through the rest I'll finish the watch. I suspect you'll need some rest as well." He finds a spot near the others to roll out his bedding and lays his weapons near to hand, but remains in his armor. Before rest he kneels and prays silently. _Dawnflower, I thank You for the attention You've given us this day, and humbly ask Your aid in the trials yet to come. I pray You bestow a portion of Your peace upon the members of this group, allowing us to resolve our differences - or to work together with goodwill in spite of those differences - in order to survive this ordeal, rise to the surface, and continue the work of ending this invasion of the Abyss into Your chosen realm. I ask nothing for myself but the strength to overcome my base nature, to make myself worthy to continue in Your service._ Prayers complete, he goes to his rest with an easy mind, and sleeps until Jorgun wakes him for his watch.​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 06/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Elewan (Sep 15, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*Hannah finds a quiet moment to talk with Aravashnial. Master Aravashnial, how are you coping? I'm sorry. I should have been a better guide for you today. I'm just so nervous. I didn't expect to be spending my birthday fighting my way through caverns under the city. Hannah wrings her hands and looks down, unsure. Master Aravashnail, how are you going to prepare spells when you can't see?

​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 15, 2013)

"Nonsense Hannah,"  replies the senior wizard. "I will not be able to prepare new magic, even if I had brought my spellbooks. What I have already prepared will remain in my memory though, and we can make use of that magic if it comes to that."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 16, 2013)

Seeing that Jorgun is taking his watch alone, Luna stops herself from getting ready to sleep, and walks over to him. "I will join you on your watch for now Jorgun.  It is always safer to take these things in pairs.  Also, how trained are you in martial equipment?  I must admit my training is more on focused on the longsword and the spear, but I found a war hammer that might serve you as a back up weapon."
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(0/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 16, 2013)

As Jorgun heads out for his shift, he acknowledges Medjai's offer.  "Thank you Medjai.  I am glad you offered before I could rudely awaken you in the night without forewarning."

As he makes a spot on the step of the temple Jorgun notices Luna's approach.  He tries to hide his surprise as he responds to her speech.  "Miss Luna, thank you for the weapon, but I doubt it would do anymore good in my hands than in yours - my training neglected a wide selection of weapons.  Also, though I appreciate the company, there is no need to trouble yourself with the task of watch.  You seem far more tired than myself, and you have expended far more of your powers during our travel than I have."  Jorgun cocks his head for a moment, contemplating something, then continues, "That said, I suppose there's no immediate call for you to rest.  Come, take a seat beside me."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 16, 2013)

With a smile Luna says "Clearly you have the basics of ranged combat down.  Something, I admit, I never fully understood or appreciated until that fly appeared. As for the warhammer, I'll give it to Medjai on the marrow."  

Taking the seat next to the man Luna continues, at a much quieter voice "How about this crazy situation we're in now?  This seems to be a right mess...Not what I expected at all arriving here..."


----------



## Elewan (Sep 16, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*

Tell me, Master Aravashnial, what do you know of our companions?​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 16, 2013)

"Not much I'm afraid. I expect that most of these people are like you and have lived in Kenebras all their lives, as opposed to the two I have called this place home."

"I know of Anevia but I know her wife Irabeth better, since she is part of the Eagle's Watch. Not that a half-orc Paladin is tough to miss. I know that they have been together a long time and that Anevia takes scouting missions into the Worldwound on occasion for the Temple of Iomedae, although I believe she tithes to other churches as well. Both of them have been pushing for the Riftwardens and the Churches of Mendev to be more open in sharing their resources, however they haven't been fully successful," he says with a pronounced, tense pause. 

"Horgus... I know well. You may recall that several months ago I developed a theory that the crusades were being subverted by demon cultists and that several nobles were funding those exploits. Lord Gwerm was one of the nobles I believed was involved and he did not take kindly to my accusations. The Temple of the Inheritor has since cleared his name... I paid both reparations and publicly apologized to Horgus, but I know he has not yet forgiven me, nor will his pride let him any time soon. He is very rich and true to his word, but he is secretive and very proud of the life he leads here."

With that, the elder elf falls silent.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 17, 2013)

Jorgun grins despite himself.  "The bow is a deceiving weapon - it lacks the power or durability of a sword, but it's utility cannot be denied.  However, sometimes a different touch is in order," he says as he takes the hilt of his greatsword, clearing the scabbard by a foot.  "This weapon is a symbol of my clan and has saved my life on more than one occasion."

Jorgun's face darkens as he considers Luna's question, mimicing her caution with his reply.  "The crusades have never been a...simple affair.  Demons cannot be reasoned with, cannot be stopped - they corrupt everything they touch until it falls to the ground beneath their feet.  They have been trying to reach the heart of Mendev and may have finally clawed their way through the country's defenses.  It is not a good situation, but we must do everything in our power to turn the tide back and be rid of them for good."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 17, 2013)

Luna looks saddened by the news Jorgun says about the crusades.  "That is indeed troubling.  Hopefully we will be able to do assist with at least pushing back in the city, but we first need to escape from this underground cavern system.  "


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 17, 2013)

"That is true, and in a way I wish we had pressed on, but our groups' wounds took precendence.  Regardless of our predicament hope is not yet lost on the surface.  There are other forces besides the crusaders that are trying to close the Worldwound, and even the great dragon has left us a remarkable gift for dealing wih their forces.  I do not think all is lost yet," replies Jorgun, conviction obvious in his voice, though he holds a thought in reserve.  _And if the Lord of the Bow has anything to say about it, we will be able to reclaim what the demons took away from my clan._


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 17, 2013)

With a smile Luna nods in agreement but says nothing to continue their conversation.  She seems to be thinking hard on Jorgun's news, trying to understand the implications of the sudden appearance of the gigantic balor.  Turning back towards Jorgun she replies "What are these other forces?  I must admin a certain lack of knowledge about this area, and from the feeling I got you and Hannah are from around here."

She turns towards the two elves huddled together, speaking to themselves.  

[sblock=OOC]
The whole "Lack of knowledge part" is more myself not knowing much about Golarion in general.  Most of my Pathfinder games are in custom worlds...

Also, it gives us a RP chance, which we really haven't had yet.  Let me know if anyone wants to move on, and I'll put Luna to sleep 
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 17, 2013)

Jorgun takes a second to compose his answer while trying to hide his discomfort at the question.  "Currently the Crusade is run by the Church of Iomedae, which you yourself seem to be part of, but in their fervour for troops they have begun to relax their standards for intake.  Beyond the Inheritor's church most of the holy and civilized deities have a presence in the region," at this he pulls out his own holy symbol from around his neck, "which primarily work with the Crusade, but some have their own missions and plans independent of the army.  I also hear tell of groups of arcanists that have their role in the conflict, but my knowledge of them is not strong.  Perhaps the more worrisome elements are the corruptors themselves, turning the Mendevians against themselves.  Many Purges have occured, trying to burn out the corrupted before they can cause more trouble - the Purifiers that conduct these purges are infamous throughout the region, especially as some seem to lack an official mandate."

[sblock=ooc]Personally I think our RP time is awesome and is really selling pbp play to me, but yes, if we need to get a move on please tell us to "GET ON WITH IT!!!".
 [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] If you have any questions about Golarion outside of the game feel free to ask - I read a looot of the books about it and will try to answer your question in a way that does not tread on 81Dagon's toes.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I'm all good with the RP - we're moving along nicely, it seems, and good RP is fun to read even if one's character is sleeping through it . [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I second mowgli's sentiments[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]
Mowgli/Lief: Duly noted.  
[/sblock]
Luna takes a look at the holy symbol, and nods in appreciation.  However, she cannot identify it off the top of her head.  Hiding her look of embarrassment from forgetting the gods she continues with "Well, we are very fortunate to have some arcanists of own for now.  Miss Hannah and Master Aravashnial both seem competent in arcane power, but until Master Aravashnial's sight is restored I am unsure if he should be close to any fighting. As for the Mendevians turning corrupt, we must strive to always show them the right path.  It saddens me to hear that these Purges have occurred, but I hope there comes a day when we can can no longer have these Purifiers."

With a look around Luna notices Aravashnial and Hannah, and says "Speaking of Master Aravashnial, it seems he is still awake and discussing with Miss Hannah.  I will leave you to your watch for now; I have some questions for Master Aravashnial."

With a smile, Luna stands and walks over to the two elves sitting down and says "Master Aravashnial, I am sorry to interupt, but something has been bugging me. When Master Calloh found that broach, you mentioned that Templars bodies were mutated.  What did you mean by that?"

[sblock=Know Religion]
Does she recognize the holy symbol: 1d20+4=9 Nope she has no idea lol.
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 18, 2013)

As Luna leaves Jorgun looks down at his holy symbol, remembering everything that has brought him to this point.  _We will get out of here.  We must.  I cannot sacrifice my mission just because of a random attack.
_
Jorgun tucks his holy symbol away and resumes his solitary watch, as it should be.


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 20, 2013)

"Have you heard of the Mana Wastes? It is a region torn so badly by the magical wars between Nex and Geb that the magic within osilates between dead magic and primal magic, warping both the body and the mind. Now imagine that a thousand times over. That's the impact the Abyss had when the Worldwound first opened. It was said to have been like a corruptive flood open and festering anything that entered. These days, such powerful forces have mostly disipated, but the Abyss is a corruption upon reality. Those first knights who fought to drive back the demons? Most never came back and those who did were change, mentally and often physically." 


"The severity of the changes varied, some were driven to depression and melancholy by what they saw, while others were sent into madness and nihilism. Bodies were twisted two, making joints bend the other way, replacing hands with claws, arms with tentacles and teeth with fangs. It seems like anything was possible back then and it apparently was not easy for the Crusaders to distinguish between those who corrupted in the body and those who were corrupted in mind, as for many of them, both failed. Those who retained a sense of morality allowed their peers to decide their fates, but exile was their fate.”


“Now my theory, and it is just a theory...”


“Kind of like your theory on how privacy equals demon worship?” snorts a half-asleep Horgus from across the room.


“...My theory is that the first Crusaders who’s mind remained intact, but who’s bodies were warped would not have been quick to abandon their cause and went into exile, but secretly have remained underneath the city for generations. I’ve had circumstantial evidence to support this, but nothing concrete yet.”


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 20, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Would Jorgun be able to hear this?[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 20, 2013)

Space_Titanium said:


> [sblock=ooc]Would Jorgun be able to hear this?[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Sure, there's no reason not to, although he'd have to leave his post or shout inside the door to participate.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


Can we get someone to repeat this information later for those of us who are asleep?


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 20, 2013)

Jorgun listens intently to the conversation between the others, storing the information for use later.

[sblock=ooc]@Leif - Don't worry, I'm sure it'll come up somehow.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 21, 2013)

Luna's mouth stood aghast at the sounds of corruption that had occurred during the first crusade.  She mouths a quick prayer to Iomedae for all those who were effected by that corruption.  

However, once Aravashnial finished Luna seemed to calm herself.  With a sad smile Luna says "I pray you are correct.  If there is some civilization below a city, we might be able to stumble across it.  Now, I must insist you get some rest.  Jorgun and myself will do the first watch, and I know Medjai insisted he be woken for his watch. Miss Hannah, what would you like to do?  Do you want to assist in the first or second watch?"


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 26, 2013)

[sblock=occ]The rededication has made the shrine a safe place, so I'm going to move us along to try and get the pace back up and running again. [/sblock]

Calloh’s sleep takes him to a crowded bar, full of patrons who listen to every word he says. 


“How could you be so bold,” asks a blonde halfling woman, “to sing such a song to Torag? You must be brave beyond words!"

"Of course he his," says elven redhead, "Who but the bravest could have survived the Stormlord's assault?"

"Let us toast to our brave, for he has won our attention and our hearts," declares a third woman, a raven haired human as she leans in to steal kiss. Her breath is burning like a fire as she whispers only for Calloh to hear. "Brave or foolish perhaps? It doesn't matter. You will come to me either way, to sing songs until the end or your days." 


As the dark haired woman finishes speaking, she slams two molten hot knives into Calloh's hands, pinning them to the table. Just as he feels like he is about to be overwhelmed, everyone in the room disappears. That is, all except for one man, holding a tankard of beer. 


“Looks like you got some more attention than you planned. I guess you’re getting yourself into a real pickle, although I look forwards to seeing how it ends. A word for the wise though; sometimes you’ve got to find friends, even where you’d rather not. Think on that.” 


The knives disappear and Calloh awakens. 


*****


Medjai dreams of flowers of holy light, but as they blossom, clouds gather overhead and  worms crawl up around him from beneath. He hears chanting, half-remembered words all around him, making his skin crawl... literally. The worms dig in and warp his body, rusting his armor away and tearing at the flesh to reveal a new skin of green-black iron below, writhing in insane ways. 


“You are coming home to us fledgling... the demons are bringing you home.”


The chanting completely fills Medjai’s ears as he collapses into darkness, then awakens. 


*****


Luna is floating in her dreams. On the barren land below, she hears someone speaking to her.


“Looks like a storm’s coming Missy... although I don’t think you can do anything about it given current predicament.”


She looks up and sees that dark, evil looking thunderstorms are indeed gathering above  her head. She also realizes that he is not floating, but bound spread eagle to massive iron pole. Through the mist, she can see hundreds, if not thousands of other poles rising from the ground, all blackened by the 


“Yup, doom’s a comin’ for us all. Best jump ship right now, cause the Stormlord’s going to get yah either way.” 


She can almost see the speaker, it looks like he’s an elderly dwarf. 


“Let me tell you sweetheart. It’s much to offer yourself to him willingly rather than make take what he is owed from you.” 


Luna wakens just as the smell of ozone fills her nose and thunder fills her ears. 


*****


Hannah dreams of a brown-hair human woman that she has seen before in the company of Aravashnial. 


“Did you think he’d look at you,” she asks. “What is it that you could have offered him? You’re young and unskilled, not the stuff of legends. He just doesn’t what to scare you because he’s soft, but he knows you are going to die in the darkness. The world’s coming undone and you’re just a fledgling trying to help a bird with a broken wing fly.”


She looks Hannah with a furious glare. 


“At least pray for a quick death to whomever you send your prayers to. You’re not a Riftwarden, but no one deserves a slow death in the Worldwound."


The words ring in the darkness as the dream-ground opens up again and swallows Hannah, before hundreds of blood, decapitated dragon heads piled down around her, leaving the taste of blood to wake her up. 


*****


Once he is relieved of the watch, Jorgun dreams of the city above and its destruction. Massive stone beasts, the size of the greatest towers, loom over the city walls. They smash through ramparts and crush buildings underfoot. They mock the inquistetor’s arrows as he fires them uselessly against their granite hides. 


“If you want true power, shouldn’t you be drinking blood from your father’s skull,” the lead beast asks mockingly. “Or perhaps you would rather blood of your god?” With a laugh, the creature opens its clenched fist and reveals a massive moose’s skull filled with blood. 


“Drink up fleshling! I am sure it is all the same to you in the end.”


Jorgun can still hear their laughter in his ears when he awakes. 





******


Despite your various dreams, everyone seems rested as they awake. There were a few giant vermin who buzzed past the cave while you rested, but nothing came towards the shrine.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 28, 2013)

Jorgun wakes up panting, face ashen from the images passed before his eyes.  He races to gather his bedroll as the others also awaken.  "We must reach the surface today!" he shouts at them, urging them to move faster.  "All will be lost if we don't rout the demonic hordes!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"Demonic hordes?  Did you sleep on the wrong side of the rock, or what?" quips Calloh, too troubled by his own dreams to even mention them.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2013)

[section]

Medjai wakes in a cold sweat, sitting up abruptly as he's wakened by Jorgun for his shift on watch. Memories of his nightmare fade slowly as he prays for the Dawnflower's forgiveness of his base nature, and for her protection from the wiles of the Demons.

When Jorgun bolts from his rest with a scream, the Paladin rockets to his feet to see what's wrong . . . and calms almost immediately as he realizes that he's not the only one plagued by the dreams. Still he says nothing for now, content to let those smarter than he do the thinking.​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"Last night was a fitful and haunting one for me, to be sure.  The visions that came to me were most unpleasant.  Perhaps it was something I ate?"

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 28, 2013)

"At least you get to wake up and see something," grumbles Aravashnial, "I'd much rather be able to  to take my mind off of mental images."

[sblock=prepared spellcasters]Are you guys going to prep the same spells as yesterday or change them up at all?[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 28, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
"The situation is much more dire than that!" snaps Jorgun.  "Even if   real or not the visions are an omen, a warning against what may be   coming.  We need to rejoin the defenders and offer whatever help we   can!"

As soon as he's finished packing he turns to Aravashnial, Anevia, and even Horgus.  "Do you require aid in getting ready?"​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 29, 2013)

Luna dreams might have been fretful, but Jorgun was worrying as well.   "JORGUN!  Please, calm yourself!  You are right, we need to rejoin the defenders above, but we must be cautious! Rushing into the unknown will only be met with death!"

[sblock=OOC]
I don't see any need to change my spell list right now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 29, 2013)

Jorgun gives the woman a hard look.  "This isn't about caution, it's about expediency.  We need to be on our way and standing here arguing isn't accomplishing that goal.  We can be 'cautious' once we are heading out into these caverns."


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"Jorgun is right, we should be making our way back as expeditiously as we can under the circumstances.  There are people who may need our help.  But Luna is also right, we will help no one if we are in such a hurry to get back that we stumble over ourselves or rush blindly into danger.  Let us be expedient, but prudent, and make our way back as quickly and as safely as we may.  ABOVE ALL, we should remain focused and unified, and we surely shouldn't quarrel among ourselves.  Please, can't we all just get along for as long as this takes?"

[OOC, Diplomacy check: Diplomacy check (1d20+4=23) ]

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Sep 29, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
Jorgun takes a deep breath, quelling his urge for flight.  "You both have a point.  I will  calm down and use the patience that I should be.  However, we should get packed up and moving.  We can break our fast as we move, and I can take point as I scout ahead a bit.  We'll move at a steady, but cautious, pace."

Jorgun then begins to fidget with his pack's strap, a move unusual for the normally stoic man.  "You all have my deepest apologies, especially to both you Calloh and you Luna.  I...should have better control over myself than that."  With that he begins to head out to the door to check on Medjai and hide his reddening face.​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 29, 2013)

Luna nods and smiles, but does not pursue Jorgun.  Turning towards Aravashnial, Anevia, and Horgus Luna says "As Jorgun and Calloh point out, we must be on our soon.  Is there any help you 3 need before getting on our way?"


----------



## Elewan (Sep 29, 2013)

[section]
*Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1*
Hannah reflects on the visions of the night trying to puzzle out their meaning. _If I die in the worldwound, at least it will be combating a great evil. Even if I am no hero, I can certainly play my part,_ she considers. Hannah orders her few things and thanks her luck that she has her spell book with her. She meditates and prepares her spells -- trying to ignore Jorgun's outburst. [sblock=OOC]Preparing the same spells.[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]*Hananyelthia Mitholthir*
Female Elf Wizard 1
CG Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init *+9; *Senses *low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*hp *7 (1d6+1)
*Fort *+0, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune *magic sleep; *Resist *elven immunities
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Rapier -2 (1d6-2/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Longbow +3 (1d8-2/x3)
*Wizard Spells Prepared *(CL 1):
1 (3/day) _Burning Hands (DC 17), Burning Hands (x2) (DC 17), Gravity Bow_
0 (at will) _Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *7, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *-2; *CMD *11
*Feats *Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)
*Traits *Magical Lineage (Fireball), Reactionary, Riftwarden Orphan
*Skills *Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (engineering) +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (planes) +9, Linguistics +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9 (+11 to determine the properties of a magic item);* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception
*Languages *Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ *+4 bonus on initiative checks, arcane bonds (arcane familiar, scorpion, greensting), elven magic, empathic link with familiar, intense spells +1, opposition schools (divination, enchantment), share spells with familiar, specialized schools (admixture), versatile evocation (8/day)
*Other Gear *Longbow, Rapier, Scale of Cloudwalking, Pathfinder's kit, 43 GP
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Levitate (At will) - 0/0
Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su) - 0/8
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+4 bonus on initiative checks* You gain the Alertness feat while your familiar is within arm's reach.
*Admixture* Associated School: Evocation
*Divination* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Divination school.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Elven Magic* +2 to spellcraft checks to determine the properties of a magic item.
*Empathic Link with Familiar (Su)* You have an empathic link with your Arcane Familiar.
*Enchantment* You must spend 2 slots to cast spells from the Enchantment school.
*Intense Spells +1 (Su)* Evocation spells deal listed extra damage.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Magical Lineage (Fireball)* A chosen spell counts as 1 level lower when metamagic feats are applied to it.
*Share Spells with Familiar* Can cast spells with a target of "You" on the familiar with a range of touch.
*Spell Focus (Evocation)* Spells from one school of magic have +1 to their save DC.
*Versatile Evocation (8/day) (Su)* Change the damage type and descriptor of a spell from acid, electricity, fire, or water to any other of those types.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Oct 6, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Let's give this thing a shove again shall we?[/sblock]
Jorgun walks over to outside door, still trying to collect himself.  "'Lo Medjai, everything is alright out here?  We should get ready and packed, so I can stand guard while you collect your roll."

Jorgun continues in a whisper, "Did  you have any strange visions last night?  I...witnessed a true horror  that my heart tells me can't be real, yet my mind believes that it is a  foretelling of what's to come.  Are you ready for what we will face?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2013)

[section]

Medjai looks around as Jorgun approaches, and rises from his crouch as his fellow priest suggests that it's time to move on.

When Jorgun asks about his visions, his tail lashes about a few times before slipping up the long scabbard at his back and coming to rest on his shoulder. He nods solemnly. "Aye, even with our cleansing this place is not . . . well. I am well used to dreams of my own corruption; I spend every day trying to prove that my blood is not _who_ I am. But last night it seemed the demons were calling to my taint, that they'd come to notice me in particular. They said I'm coming home to them." The bony plates under his skin writhe as he relates his tale. A look of profound shame crosses his face, but is replaced by one of stolid determination so quickly Jorgun's not sure it was really there. "We must stop this madness, my friend."​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Oct 6, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
Jorgun lets a small smile show across his face, but it quickly disappears.  "You are right, of course.  We need to keep moving and rejoin the crusader forces.  Hopefully we can find a way out today - getting away from these cursed caverns should be our first priority."

Jorgun then takes out his bow and knocks an arrow.  "Get the others moving - I'll scout the immediate area."​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2013)

[section]

The Motherless nods and stalks back into the temple, where he kneels to roll up his kit and sling it back over his shoulder. Looking around, he takes note that the others are packing up to move. "Everyone ready to move, then? A disturbing night for me . . . I feel the need to be in motion."​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh similarly prepares to journey onward, "Yes, the sooner we leave here, the better, in my estimation."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 7, 2013)

[sblock=OCC]
Sorry for delay. I got sideswiped by by multiple units ending at once as well as other responsibilities at work. As a result of my hiatus however, Elewan has decided that the break was too long, so this game is no longer able to hold his interest. Understandable, but occasional breaks to account for real life must be expected none the less. I will DMPC Hannah and start looking for someone to take her place. 


In happier news though, I’m very impressed with The Sword of Valor module. It’s going to be very cool to play it and hopefully we can keep things moving and getter there sooner rather than later. [/sblock]


Aravashnial stumbles forwards before Hannah catches him and helps steady his balance. 


“Demons are tricky lad. They can have an effect on you, even with actively trying. I agree with Sir Jorgun though, we should move out of here as quickly as possible. Every person now counts in the battle for the city!” 


Horgus adds his two coppers too, as usual, “I agree with the elf for once. Battles aren’t won by swords and magic alone. The longer we wait, the less of an impact we will have. We must move as swiftly as possible!”


Horgus walks talks with Medjai as they go. “Keep in mind that we’re all in shock still. Sad to say, but I’ve seen if before. Such horrific battle would shake the confidence of anyone. Unless I have missed my guess, you are a creature of law, and that is something I respect. You are also mortal, which means that no matter what, you have the freedom to choose order.”


After 40 minutes of travel, you come to another cavern where stone figures are carved into the the walls. Each depicts a different crusader clad in armour and wielding weapons, but their carved stone features contain expressions of sadness.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Oct 7, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
Jorgun slowly walks into the room, checking the statutes for any other identifying marks.  He turns back to the others and asks, "Do you any of you recognize these warriors?  Perhaps they are saints or the like."

[sblock=Actions]Checking the statues for writing, etc. Perception: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9

Identifying statues Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8

Aaand we're truly back in form seeing as how I can't roll.[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2013)

[section]

Medjai walks quietly by Horgus' side, listening in shock as the man takes an uncharacteristically supportive tone with him. _What's this? Surely the curmudgeon can't be warming up . . . especially to one such as I! Hmmm. Perhaps I've misjudged the man._ He thinks for a moment as Horgus concludes, then responds, "You're right, of course. Though I carry the taint of demons in my blood I choose every day to follow the tenets of the Dawnflower, holding fast to my faith in her teachings that the redemption of any creature is possible." He sighs and glances sideways at Horgus. "And what of you, sir? I'm only recently come to Kenabres . . . actually, I'm only recently come to Mendev . . . and I confess I know next to nothing about the details of the city's goings on. It's plain we've fallen into the company of important people and that you and Aravashnial are previously acquainted. Is your, um, disagreement something that will hinder our efforts to reach the surface?"

~~~~~

Upon seeing the statues Medjai comments, "More and more these tunnels surprise me. They look sad; I wonder who carved them and why."​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 7, 2013)

When they finally depart, Luna keeps her spear at the ready.  While walking, Lunas take the ring out, and show it to Calloh.  "Master Calloh, I was hoping your skills in history will assit us in determining more about this gold ring we found.  Maybe something about the first crusade again?"

-----------------------

Luna looks at the statues, looking for some sort of holy symbol.

[sblock=OOC]
Know: Religion: 1d20+4=8 Nope 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (5/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(4/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 7, 2013)

"Like I've said, I'm a private person. Suffice to say, I hate demons as much as any crusader and want to see the Worldwound put back in the ground. Unfortunately, I've also seen my fair share of murder and brutality. It's never easy the first time."

"Anyhow, you'll find no saint here, but there's no evil in my heart either. I would love to see the elf publicly embarrassed as I have been, but I'm not going to put anyone's lives at risk to do it. Once we get the city safe again, all bets are off."

[sblock=occ]Even though 24 hours haven't quite passed yet, Medjai can attempt a diplomacy check to improve Horgus' attitude.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2013)

*Calloh, half-=elf bard*

Calloh looks at the ring to see if he can identify any markings on it, or whether he knows aught about such an item.  {knowledge check about Luna's ring (1d20+3=22)}  Observing the carved figures, Calloh becomes wistful, and begins to strum a soft and sad requiem for fallen heroes.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge = +4
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3 
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 7, 2013)

The ring appears to pre-date the Crusades by several hundred years, and depicts a knot of gold that is significant to a mystical branch of Torag's worshipers to believed that retreating in the the bowls of the earth made them spiritually closer to their god.

Even though Luna doesn't recognize most of the symbols on the cravings, she does spot the occasional statue with the symbol of the Inheritor. 

[sblock=occ]Perception checks if you haven't made one.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh tells Luna, "The ring appears to pre-date the Crusades by several hundred years, and this knot of gold here is significant to a mystical branch of Torag's worshippers who held that they could become closer, spiritually,  to their god by retreating deeper and deeper into the the bowels of the earth.  Very peculiar."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Concentration 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Feat Bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2013)

[section]

The Paladin reveals his slightly elongated incisors as he gives Horgus a broad grin. "I find that I like you, Master Horgus . . . honesty is a trait I greatly admire. Though Master Aravishnial doesn't seem a bad sort, a part of me hopes to see you get your chance to even the score. And your word that you'll hold off until the city is safe is more than good enough to satisfy me. Thank you."​[/section]

Diplomacy Check (1d20+2=14), Perception Check (1d20+2=8)
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 8, 2013)

Luna nods her agreement. "Peculiar indeed.  That ring was found on the un-dead creature;  Maybe these caverns are much older than we believe?  Thank you Calloh for you insight."

~~~~~~~
Seeing the same mark on the stone statues that she wears, Luna comments "Some of these statues have the mark of Iomedae on it.  Look." Luna points out the closest one.  
[sblock=Perception]
1d20+4=10
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 18, 2013)

Horgus smirks. "Hm, and they say that paladins insist that everyone has to get along and hold hands. You've got my word lad, for the time being." 

Aravashnial wonders aloud, "If the exiled First Crusaders didn't leave the city, maybe these were carved by their decedents as a monument to the crusade and their sacrifices? I do not know, I cannot say more without see them myself."  

Before anyone can muse anything further the light from your torch suddenly dims!

[sblock=occ]Please roll initiative and place yourself on the map below.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 19, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

OOC:  What the heck, you only live once, or twice, or three times.....

Calloh draws steel (rapier) as soon as the lights dim. He is in K, 14.

Initiative (1d20+2=15)
rapier attack, damage (1d20+2=15, 1d8+2=8)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Oct 19, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Jorgun stands in I12, presumably looking at one of the statues.

Initiative: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2013)

[section]

Medjai stands near the center of the chamber, EarthBreaker in hand and ready to "rumble."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+1=18)

Also, just in case it's needed before I can post again: Attack, Damage (1d20+6=24, 2d6+7=13) - Attack whatever foe comes in reach, or move to attack whichever one is closest.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]
Luna, once she takes a look at the wall, would want to head back to be honor guard for the NPC's.  Put her by them.

Init: 1d20+1=13
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (5/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(4/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 25, 2013)

Two bizarre creatures drop from the crevasses in the middle of the roof, looking nothing so much like dark flying octopuses. They swoop in at Calloh and Luna, both trying to latch on to their faces before anyone can react. One of them smashes the Aasimar in the face and tries to wrap it’s arms around her, but there is still time to act before the other one reaches Calloh.


[sblock=OCC]Luna takes 6 damage and must make a grapple CMB roll.


Anyone may act. I’ll have Medjai go last unless Mowgli posts first. [/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ooc: Does Luna get an AoO due to combat reflexes?   Or is that negated?


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 25, 2013)

[sblock=occ]No AoO, sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2013)

[section]

Medjai's multifaceted eyes shift focus quickly, taking in the scene and the falling octopi. Thinking to take out one as fast as possible, he steps up to the strange creature focused on Calloh, gives his great hammer a quick twirl and slams it into the spongy flesh!​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]5' Step to K15 and Attack, Damage (1d20+6=24, 2d6+7=13)![/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 25, 2013)

Medjai's hammerblow spends the creature spinning in mid-air and almost knocks it out of its flight! It rights itself, still alive, but clearly injured and with the upper portion of its body partially collapsed.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Oct 26, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
Jorgun steps forward while drawing his greatsword, cleaving into the beast in front of him.  As he watches the creature's odd movements, he searches his mind for any knowledge he has on their identity.

[sblock=ooc]Attack Roll: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11

With flank Attack = 13

Damage Roll: 2D6+3 = [4, 3]+3 = 10

Knowledge (Nature): 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh takes an _en garde_ stance and attacks the creature with his rapier, thrusting the blade into the beast for 6hp of damage.
Rapier attack and damage at mystery creature (1d20+2=21, 1d8+2=6)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 26, 2013)

The creature evades Jorgun's blow, but that leaves it open to be run through by Calloh, and it drops from the air to the ground.

[sblock=occ]Luna may act[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 26, 2013)

"Get OFF me!"

Trying and failing to get the creature off of her face, Luna drops her spear and reaches for her dagger.  However, Luna is unable to hit anything when she swings.
[sblock=Combat]
Grapple: failed (assumed)1d20+3=10
Free: Drop Longspear
Move: Draw Dagger
Standard: Attack! +3 -2 = +1 1d20+1=2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (5/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(4/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 26, 2013)

The creature wraps its tentacles around Luna's face, constricting tight and cutting off her air supply as she drops to the floor. 

[sblock=occ]Luna takes another seven constriction damage, which by my count puts her unconscious at -3 HP. Anyone may act.
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2013)

[section]

Medjai sees his friend fall and is filled with rage and dismay. _Precision . . . hammer's no good._ He drops his maul to the floor with a clang and moves fast to Luna's side; his greatsword leaves the scabbard with a metallic whisper and he allows the movement to flow into a smooth strike, cleaving into the weird thing just in front of Luna's nose.

*"Medic! Luna's down, and it was fast . . . she'll be dead quick if this thing keeps squeezing!"*​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]
Free: Drop EarthBreaker
Move: to K13, drawing Greatsword
Attack: Greatsword Attack (1d20+8=18) for Damage (2d6+7=18)
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 26, 2013)

Mowgli's attack cleaves into the creature with one blow, tearing it off of Luna's face in one blow. 

Aravashnial reaches into to his robes and withdraws a jar. 
"Here, give her this, it will help!!"

[sblock=occ]The jar is a potion of cure moderate wounds. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Oct 26, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
"I will tend to her wounds for now - focus on killing the creature!" Jorgun cries as he steps toward Luna.

[sblock=ooc]5-foot step to J13
Cast _Cure Light Wounds _Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4
[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 26, 2013)

A horrified grown escape Horgus from behind the battle. 
"Blaghhh!!! Given that the top half of whatever it was just landed in my face, I say its dead." 
Indeed, looking through the darkness you see that the aristocrat is holding the beast's 'head' as far away from himself as possible with one hand and wiping ichor  off his face with the other.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2013)

[section]

With the death of the second beast the Motherless drops his sword to the ground, heedless of its care, and falls to his knees beside his only real friend. He's reaching for the jar offered by Aravashnial with one hand and dragging Luna's shoulders and head onto his lap with the other as Jorgun offers his aid. "Quickly then, please! She's failing still!"​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Oct 26, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
Jorgun takes one look at the worried man before him, then turns down to the unconscious woman, bringing as power to bear as he could.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast _Cure Light Wounds _Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 27, 2013)

[sblock=occ]That could actually restore Luna back up to full health.[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Oct 27, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I should hope so - that's all my spells for the day![/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2013)

Luna's eyes snapped open, confusion quickly turning to relief as she looks up to see everyone's faces.  "I am OK, I swear.  The creature simply got the jump on me was all.  It attacked me before I could get my spear into it."

Getting to her feet, she looks around at the rest of them.  "Is anyone else hurt?  Or was I the only one effected?"

Stretching a little bit, she does a quick inspection of herself before confirming that she is all right.  Luna then goes to retrieve her fallen weapons.


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 28, 2013)

"I expect that the ongoing mental damage and psychological damage from being down here doesn't count for the perimeters you've given," quips Horgus, "but we are all physically fine. At least besides the likely infection that getting this foul beast's guts on my is likely to cause."


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Calloh allows a smile to break across his face at Horgus's levity.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

[section]

Medjai breathes a sigh of relief as Luna rises, apparently none the worse for wear, in spite of her attacker's best efforts. As she gets to her feet, he rises as well, scooping up his sword as he does so. He pulls a cloth from his pack and wipes the ichor from the blade, examining it critically as he does so. "Glad you're OK, then, Soul-Sib," he says wryly. "You should be a little more careful where you walk, though."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2013)

Luna breaks a small smile "Well, Master Horgus, I guess my original question did not consider something like that.  I will do better to phrase it in the future.  And if you start feeling ill, let me know.  I might be able to do something about it."

Turning towards Medjai she raises an eye brow "Indeed, I will have to rely on your keen eye sight to spot them next time?  I keep going down like that people would think I'd fallen for someone."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Oct 31, 2013)

"If there is a next time it will have to be the bard that saves you," says Jorgun wryly. "Perhaps we must all keep a better eye on things?"  Jorgun winces when he realzes how poorly he chose his words in the presence of Aravashnial.  "My apologies Master Aravashnial - I meant no offence."


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

"And as it is, Master Jorgun, I only have a single spell left for this day,  So I am not certain that I will be able to save anyone."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 31, 2013)

"Hopefully,  I will not fall unconscious again.  If I do, we have some healing items that may be useful if our natural talent is gone for the day.  But, we have more pressing matters. "


----------



## Space_Titanium (Nov 12, 2013)

"We should press on, then," Jorgun says  as he begins to move deeper into the cavern.  "The city above us is still in peril and I fear what we may come to see if we tarry any longer."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

[section]

"Aye, I'm feeling a need for haste as well."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Nov 15, 2013)

"Let's get moving then! I for one would rather not become bug chow," proclaims Horgus as he moves towards the next tunnel.

"A bath is probably to much to hope at this point, but... Oh sh-!"

As he moving to the opening, you see Horgus' face go wide-eyed as a spray of colours from the next cavern blasts him. Echo from the next chamber, you here a whoop of victory and shouting. 

"I new that more would come for us, I knew it, I knew it! But did they listen? Nooo... Paranoid they said, if you're convinced, go scout yourself they said, but now I've got two little birdies and I'll show them!"
[sblock=occ]Back from the dead! Sorry about that, it was a very busy week for me, but let's get right back into it. Roll initiative and post actions please.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2013)

[section]

"On my way, Horgus! Hold fast!" Medjai moves into the tunnel and past the beleagured merchant, EarthBreaker at the ready.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Well, he moves as soon as his lousy Initiative (1d20+1=2) roll allows it 

Glad you're back! I really like this game and the party so far, and want it to keep on truckin'![/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard1*

Calloh begins a performance to inspire courage among his allies.  (+1 att/dam and +1 saves vs. fear/charm)

init. (1d20+2=13)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Nov 15, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*Jorgun quickly moves up behind the merchant, trying to see what attacked him.
[sblock=Rolls]Inititative: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
Perception: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Nov 15, 2013)

As Jorgun, Medjai and Callow rush in to the protect the stunned human, the hear magic works being spoken. There is a second cave passed the tunnel and in it they a dwarf retreating away from the entrance. The dwarf's form seems strangely fuzzy and indistinct. There is also a dim  campfire near the northern wall, and by its very dim light, you can see that there is a human woman tied and gagged against the wall. 

[sblock=occ]The dwarf rolled well on intiative, so I've gone ahead and taken his actions. If Luna's initiative beats his, I'll adjust that next round. Also, this finally marks the introduction of Shayuri, who is tied up along the wall. Luna may act, and Shayuri may give it a shot.[/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hearing a ward under attack, Luna whispers a prayer to Iomedae, and rushes forward to protect Horgus.  
[sblock=Combat]
Init(Seize the Initiative): 1d20+1=14, 1d20+1=19

Double move to T17 (which I think is 40 feet?)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(4/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2013)

Shayuri was roused from her dozing by the sound of a gruff voice casting a spell. Her heart clenched in sudden panic. She had only been intending to pretend to sleep, and now he was getting ready to kill her, or worse!

Her eyes flew open, and she renewed her struggles with the rope binding her wrists, just in time to see the flash of colored light across the chamber. The fear speeding her heartbeat was replaced by something new; hope.

She was a tallish woman of slim build and exotic, dark-skinned features, though it would be hard to see details in the distance, and in her current half-curled posture. Her dress and robe had probably been rather pretty once, if not especially ornate, but the dirt and moisture of the caves and tunnels hadn't been kind to the fabric at all and it was now drab and discolored. Her eyes glittered in the firelight like jewels...their color hard to discern in the orange-yellow illumination, but clearly a very light, bright shade of something.

For her part, Shayuri had been waiting for an opening. Since coming to her senses after the city groaned and rocked, and cracked open...and she had fallen through a crevice, bouncing down ever steeper slopes until blacking out in the pitch black...she had been a prisoner of this mad dwarf. Awoken already bound, and swiftly gagged when she tried to cast a spell, Shayuri realized he was a magician as well, and stronger than she, very quickly. So she'd waited to see what he wanted with her. Waited for a miracle.

Now that miracle was here.

With the dwarf's attention diverted, she could act. Oh, she couldn't cast spells...but spells were not the only weapon in Shayuri's arsenal. With her teeth gritting a little from the effort, she clenched the muscles in her hands without making fists...and her hands changed. Skin beaded into bright silver scales, and her fingers thickened and lengthened a little, and claws curved out from their tips. The position was still very awkward to work from, but she grimaced and squirmed and started trying to hook those talons into the ropes around her wrists to rip and saw through them.

(OOC - Not sure what you need for this. Attack roll? Dex roll? Skill? Just roll damage?  Let me know.)


----------



## 81Dagon (Nov 16, 2013)

"Bah, of course they send the tall folk to hunt me down! Well, you won't be taking this dwarf! My magic shall conquer you!"
[sblock=occ]Shayuri, you can make an Escape Artist check with a +4 modifier due to the leverage and cutting from your claws to break free. I also hit you up for initiative to speed things up, you got a twelve. The dwarf hasn't acted yet this round and any one PC may act before him.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]View attachment 59625[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2013)

[sblock=The Roll To Escape]Escape Artist 23. Guess I blew on the dice roller this time.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4309398/ [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2013)

[section]

Medjai wastes no time with words, he just charges in!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Charge Attack! (1d20+8=23) for Damage (2d6+7=12)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 19, 2013)

[sblock=81Dagaon]
Can you re-post the map?  You most recent one is not showing up for me unfortunately...
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Nov 21, 2013)

Medjai looks like he is about to crush yet another skull, but his attack passes through the swirling images of dwarf like nothing was there! 

"Hahaha you fool! Magic always beats weapons. I shall crush you, and then no one shall ever challenge me again! Now die!"

With that, the dwarf backs up a step and casts a spell, causing a crossbow blot of force magic to smash into Medjai and Luna's faces. 

[sblock=occ]Sorry, work got to me again, but I should be good for a while now. Shayuri is now free, but she has used up all of her actions for this round . Luna, Callow and Jorgun may act. [/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf Bard 1*

Calloh continues his song to inspire courage among his allies, providing them +1 to att and dam rolls, and saves vs. fear/charm.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2013)

"Grant my friends the blessing of Iomedae, that their blades and bows will bring righteous vengeance on this dwarf!"

With the blessing cast, Luna moves forward to engage the dwarf, readying her spear for when the caster tries to move away.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Bless
Move: Move to W14.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +5 1d8+5 (Bless/Bard Song)
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(4/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Nov 24, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*Jorgun knocks an arrow as he sidesteps behind cover, releasing the arrow as soon as he thinks he sees the true outline of the dwarf.
[sblock=Rolls]5-foot step to S16
Longbow: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
 +1 within 30 ft.
Damage: 1D8 = [6] = 6
 +1 within 30 ft.

[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2013)

[section]

Uncertain exactly what's happened and why he missed, Medjai steps up and swings again!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]EarthBreaker Attack, Damage (1d20+6=21, 2d6+7=17)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Nov 25, 2013)

This time, the warriors strike true. Jorgun’s arrow finds the dwarf’s shoulder, and then Medjai catches crazy man square in the chest with his hammer. The vicious attack sends the dwarf tumbling to floor, slowly bleeding out. 


[sblock=occ]Combat is over. Everyone gains 120 EXP[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2013)

With a surge of fear and exultation, a rush of pure adrenalin, Shayuri shreds the ties that bind her and comes to her feet, pivoting to face the battle with the first words of a spell already on her tongue...

...and then she falters. The dwarf has fallen. Her hands return to the same smooth brown as the rest of her skin, the claws pulling back and vanishing. Her expression is conflicted as she turns her attention to her saviors and rubs her sore wrists. Gratitude, yes, but perhaps a little loss as well. She'd had unfinished business with that dwarf...but that business was done now, and not by her hand.

She shakes that off quickly though, and self-consciously smooths her bedraggled dress a little...then holds her hands up and cautiously approaches the warriors who saved her.

"Thank you," the woman says in a voice just touched by a hint of foreign accent. "I don't know who you are or why you're down here, but...thank you. I am Shayuri, of Qadira."  She makes a gesture like a cross between a curtsy and a bow, then stands straight again.

"Do you know the way back to the surface?" For all the dignity she strove so hard to maintain, no one could fail to hear the frayed edge of desperation and hope in her voice with that question.


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf Bard 1*

"Well, that is certainly where we are trying to go," says Calloh in the most reassuring tone he can muster.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
View attachment 58769
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2013)

[section]

Medjai lowers his great hammer, breathing harshly as the fight comes to an abrupt end. His multifaceted eyes glisten in the firelight, and the bony plates shift and writhe under his pale skin as he calms himself. Once he's mastered himself once more, he takes a hesitant step closer to the young woman just moving away from her broken bonds but then stops and looks uncertainly at Luna. He turns back as she introduces herself, and answers her gently. "Well met, Shayuri. As my friend Calloh says, we are working our way to the surface as best we can. I'm Medjai, and these worthies are Luna, Jorgun, Horgus, Aravashnial and Anevia."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 26, 2013)

"Well met Shayri.  Are you hurt in anyway?  I am trained in the healing arts, so I will be able to assist."  Luna says, after Medjai introduces himself.  


"Also, how did you get to be captured by the dwarf?  I am concerned that more villanery might occur down here, now that chaos rules above."
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +5 1d8+5 (Bless/Bard Song)
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(4/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Nov 26, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*Jorgun allows the others to speak with the woman, instead concerned about the situation they found themselves in.  He surveyed the room, checking for any threats as well as looking at the state of Horgus.
[sblock=Actions]Perception: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
Checking Horgus: Heal: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11

[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2013)

Shayuri stares openly at Medjai as his face ripples under his skin, and she unconsciously fidgets with her hands. Luna distracts her, and she quickly looks away at the cleric.

"I...I fell," she explains lamely, and looks up. "I was in one of the barracks, and I heard a terrible noise from outside. Roaring and fire and..." she shakes her head. "Then the ground shook, and the building started to collapse on one end." The woman pauses, perhaps reliving that moment, and goes on. "These catacombs...the city must be built on top of them. When whatever it was broke through the paved surface, it was like breaking a mirror. Cracks went everywhere. I don't think I was anywhere near it, but the foundation under the barracks ripped open and part of the floor gave way. And I fell."

She waves a hand around the room.

"I've no idea how far I fell, or where I landed. I woke up here, with the dwarf already having tied me and gagged me. I saw him cast some spells and realized he'd overpower me if he saw me trying to escape...so I waited."

With wide, frightened eyes, she looks away from Luna to survey the rest of the outlandish group.

"What was it? What happened here?"


----------



## 81Dagon (Nov 26, 2013)

Horgus snorts darkly. "Have we become a caravan back to the surface while the world literally goes to hell? Another day, I might have found that hilarious, all we need is couple of horse, or giant cockroaches or whatever they use down here for transport. I suppose you're going to say next that we should try and revive the dwarf to join our merry crew before he bleeds out?" 

The last question is positively dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2013)

Shayuri's expression froze, and her eyes narrowed as she looked at Horgus for a moment. This close, it was easy to see why they'd been so luminous from across the room. They were silver. Not grey, but actually reflective, like polished steel, or little pools of quicksilver surrounding her pupils.

"Well, even if killing the dwarf is all I have to thank you for, then you have my thanks. Keep your way, _unburdened_ by me, if that is your wish. Though I caution you that those who show no mercy nor compassion have no complaint for the hardships they face alone."

Stiffly, she turned and stalked back to the fire to riffle the bag the dwarf had there, in hopes of finding food or water for the long, and apparently lonely, journey back to the surface.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2013)

[section]

Medjai's brow plates lower as he shoots the caustic merchant a reproving look. "Be at ease, my lady. Horgus is a good man, but takes some getting used to . . . His wit is needle sharp."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2013)

"Wit," comes Shayuri's reply as she pulls the sack open and peers inside. She makes the word sound like a curse. "A sharp wit implies cleverness. Cutting mockery. Barbed quips. Pointed japes and gibes."

She looks up.

"I would call what I heard blunt. Like a club. Humor used to conceal true feelings that would otherwise be...unpopular."

Her expression softens a little. "I apologize if I seem ungrateful. My uncle always said I was proud enough for three people." The dark-skinned woman reaches up to rub her eyes. "I...can't bring myself to beg, but...I'm sure I would be of use to your company if you let me come with you. I know some magic."


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

"Shayuri, my friend Medjai has said all that needs to be said, I think, but I would know no comfort unless I also welcomed you to our ... our little 'family,' or whatever it is, and stated without equivocation that Horgus is _not_ a spokesman for us all.  In fact, I would go so far as to recommend that you pay him no more heed than you must."  Calloh shoots Horgus a sideways glance, fairly daring him to make a defense.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Nov 27, 2013)

Horgus snorts, "Whatever. Just remember which one of us has the drawstrings to the purse. If you live long enough to get me to my estate, you'll get 1000 gold, each. That goes for you too, Miss Shauryi.  I have no intention of dying down here if I can avoid it."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Nov 27, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*"Enough with you posturing Horgus," Jorgun replies, quickly reaching the end of his tolerance with the man.  "We all need to work together to reach the surface regardless of whatever carrots you try and dangle in front of our faces.  If you wish tto make it to the surface alive you should perhaps learn to watch your tounge when it comes to your allies."

Jorgun turns to the young Qadiran.  "Heed my comrades' advice and join us as we travel to the surface.  Given what we've seen down in these catacombs venturing off alone would be a death sentence."​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 27, 2013)

Shayuri closes the bag again, and hefts it up as she rises to her feet.

She gives Calloh and Jorgun a grateful nod. "Then I will, and am doubly indebted. It would be a fine joke indeed if I met my end now, like this."

Her voice took a bitter twist on her last sentence, but only for that moment.

"Are we ready to go then? I've seen enough of this particular cave to last any number of lifetimes."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Nov 30, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*"Just one moment," Jorgun says, staring at the body of the dwarf.  "A thought just occured to me regarding this dwarf."  Jorgun moves over toward the dead body, leaning down to investigate it.  "I have to wonder if this dwarf originally came from our mysterious sanctuary..."
[sblock=Actions] Check the body for religiious iconography:
Perception: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25

Identify any said iconography:
Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
[/sblock]​[/section][sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka[/sblock]​[sblock=Character Sheet]Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

Calloh will attempt to aid Jorgun with his task of identifying any religious iconography that he finds on the dwarf.









*OOC:*


Invisible castle gives me the message that the domain name for IC has expired, so no dice are available to roll there at this precise moment.  However, I have located another online service at http://www.roll-dice-online.com/ which I am going to use for this aid another check and I got this result:


Number of sides:	
Number of dice to roll:	
Number of rolls:	


Result

15 (Avg: 15,0)

(Total avg: 15,0)

Since Calloh has a +3 with all untrained knowledge skills, that result is actually an 18, which should provide a bonus to Jorgun.







[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [3 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 1, 2013)

Jorgun finds many things on the Dwarf's rapidly dying body. There are two potions and scrolls each, a hefty looking book, a dagger, a light crossbow, 10 bolts to go with it, seven platinum pieces, twenty seven gold coins and the spellcaster's dirty but ornate cloak. Finally, though, he finds what he is looking for. In amongst the coins is a small iron trinket, unpainted or adorned. 




While the little charm look enough, Jorgun and Calloh recognize it for what it is; the Abyssal symbol of Sifkesh, the Demoness of Madness and Suicide.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Dec 2, 2013)

[section]
*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*Jorgun takes a look down at the dying body in front of him, grimaces, then holds his left hand out, light shooting from the fingers to the almost-corpse...
[sblock=Actions] Jorgun casts _stabilize_ against his better judgement.
[/sblock]​[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge  (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6,  Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack ,  Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess  kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear  Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2013)

"Wait, you're...are you healing him?!" Shayuri demanded. "He's dangerous!"


----------



## Space_Titanium (Dec 2, 2013)

[section][section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
"That he is, even more so than you know, but if he has information I want to cllect it.  I have not healed him, just held off death for now.  He will be with his bitch-lord soon, but for now he could prove useful."  Jorgun places down his pack and begins to dig through it for his rope.
[sblock=Actions] Jorgun ties the dwarf up before he regains consciousness.  Do I need to make a specific roll for that?
[/sblock]
[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

Calloh watches Jorgun's ministrations to the Dwarf with interest and some amusement, but he voices neither approval nor disapproval.  "Interesting, interesting.  We shall see the outcome of this choice -- let us hope that it is one we desire."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


FYI -- Online Dice Roller to be found here: Coyote Code.  Hat-tip to Mowgli!


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 2, 2013)

[sblock=Tying someone up]You don't need to do anything actually, the DC to escape is equal to your CMB+20.[/sblock]

While Jorgun ties the dwarf up, Horgus groans and swears. "I'm with the lady. This is a bad idea, but no one listens to me anyhow, so who cares?" He grumps off and plops down beside the still burning fire.

"Wait, what are we going to do with him once he wakes up?" asks Anevia. "He's a prisoner of war then, we can't just execute him once we have the information we need." 

"Why not?" replies Aravashnial, "Its not like he surrendered to us or is seeking redemption for his sins. Demons just invaded the city and have likely slaughtered thousands. Leaving him alive puts us at risk. We aren't all paladins and we can't afford to be idealists right now."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2013)

Shayuri's eyes widened, and though it was hard to tell with her skin tone, her face paled. She turned to stare, aghast, at Aravashnial.

"...what did you say?" she asked weakly. "Demons invaded the city? Is that what caused this?" Visibly she tried to pull herself together, before even hearing a reply. "But this is the World Wound though. Demons must invade all the time. When I came into the city, there were guards all over the place, and magic wards, and...this is just another battle like any other, surely. Isn't it?"

The last question was really much more of a plead than a request for information.


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 2, 2013)

"The Pike exploded and we think the Wardstone has been destroyed. Terendelev is dead, slain by the balor stormlord. I've seen demons before, behind the boarders that guarded us. This is not any regular attack, this is something bigger," says Horgus grimly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2013)

[section]

Medjai nods his approval as Jorgun stabilizes the unconscious dwarf, but his expression grows more troubled with the conversation that follows. When Aravashnial voices her opinion, the Motherless shakes his head. "We are not _all_ Paladins, but some of us are. Mercy for our enemies is to be commended, but once they are helpless their slaying becomes murder. Unless one among us has the authority to officially try a prisoner, and then to execute if the prisoner is condemned, I cannot condone killing the dwarf now."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 2, 2013)

Aravashnial likewise shakes his head.
"Are we to take every cultist we find hostage then? You must known that where there is one, we will find more. We are at war now, and it is a war of survival. Had Jorgun waited but thirty seconds, I suspect that the dwarf would have died from that blow you laid into him. Your mercy is laudable Medjai," he says as he turns back to Anevia, "but sometimes assuming the best about anyone, even good people, can be a mistake."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 2, 2013)

"I am with Anevia, what if the dwarf does know something? And what if he was just as desperate to get out as well?" Luna counters to Aravashnia.

"No matter what, we _must_ strive to find the good in everyone.  I believe that everyone can be redeemed.  Medjai himself proves this." 

"Leaving him here unconscious is a death sentence to him, and we do not know all of his crimes do sentence him to death.  All we know is that he captured Madam Shayuri.  If he does hamper us, or does try and attack us again, then we will not be showing any mercy.  But given our lack of information, woudn't it be wiser to find out everything we know?"

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4 
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(4/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 2, 2013)

"If he is a worshiper of Sifkesh, I rather doubt that he is free of other crimes, especially when demons have just attacked our home. I will, however, yield to the judgement of the group. If you think he can be redeemed, by all means, but do not let your guard down."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2013)

[section]

With a smile of gratitude for his friend's support, Medjai answers Aravashnial. "Aye, and had he died from wounds taken in battle, when he was _not_ helpless, all would have been well. But one of our group chose to save him - a choice with which I agree - and to kill him now, helpless, would lessen us." Here he pauses with a wry smile. "I for one cannot withstand much lessening; I walk the knife edge as it is. I doubt he can be redeemed, but that does not mean he should be murdered outright; to do so would rob him of even the chance at redemption.

"However, the Dawnflower teaches mercy and the possibility of redemption, not stupidity or carelessness. Just because we spare his life does not mean he must come with us, and I assure you my guard will not be dropped with him if he does."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 2, 2013)

"Hmm... you speak well Medjai, but if we are to revive him, I would insist that he remains with us," says Aravashnial with authority, "I would not consent to allowing cultists to run free under the city at the best of time, and certainly will not now." 

[sblock=occ]FYI, Dwarf's still unconscious and in negative HP. If you want to wake him up, someone will need to heal him[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2013)

"I'm not saying we should murder him," Shayuri said, though she seemed terribly distracted by the word of the demonic attack. "Just...it doesn't matter now. If there was a time to discuss it, it's gone now. Done is done."

She looked the group over and asked, "Are you crusaders then? Do any of you know the name Asra? He would be in his middle ages, not yet fifty years. Qadiran. A warrior of the light."

_Terendelev...why does that sound familiar?_ Shayuri wasn't sure...it felt like a name she'd heard in passing once, or maybe seen on a letter. Maybe someone her uncle or father had met, or had dealings with then? It might be a path to follow if no one recognized her father's name...


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

"Like it or not, when the Dwarf's life was spared, he became a burden for us all to bear.  The burden may not be a grievous one, however, and any information that we glean from him will recompense even that somewhat.  But we cannot relax our guard with him at all.  My counsel is that he be kept bound hand and foot with his eyes covered securely and his ears stopped so that he cannot see us or hear any of our plans that he might betray."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Dec 3, 2013)

[section][section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
As his companions bickered, Jorgun was leafing through the dwarf's belongings, paying close attention to the book he found within.  After reading through some of the pages, he decided to speak as the conversation wound down.  "Responsibility for the prisoner shall be mine and mine alone - I chose to keep him alive, and I will follow through on the responsibility that I created.  Calloh, your idea is a fitting one - I will see to it that he cannot perceive his surroundings."

With that, Jorgun turned back to the prisoner and began to tear off strips of the dwarf's reaking clothing.  Jorgun used the strips as a makeshift blind, placing it around the dwarf's ears and around to the back of its head.  He also balled up two more pieces of cloth to stick in the dwarf's ears, hoping that would help mute any sounds the demoniac could hear.
[sblock=Actions]Is there anything worth noting about the book?
[/sblock]
[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 3, 2013)

The book is illegible to Jorgun. It is bound in leather, with a scarab image in the front. It looks like there may been an eye in the middle of the beetle at one point, but it has been rubbed out and destroyed.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2013)

Shayuri manages to control an impatient flare at the lack of response to her question. Maybe they needed time to think, and that one seemed preoccupied with the book. There would be time to press them for information later...and even if they knew him, it wouldn't _matter_ until they got back to the city proper.

So she pushed that back and went over to Jorgun.

"What's that?" she asked, leaning over to peek at the book over his shoulder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 3, 2013)

[section]

Medjai notes the girls expression and replays her last comments in his mind. "My apologies, Shayuri. Luna, Jorgun, Calloh and I are but lately come to this city. I cannot speak for the others, but I at least hoped to join the Crusade. The rest of us have been here some while, and hold positions of some authority or prominence.

"I've not heard the name Asra; is this someone important to you?"​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Sorry - haven't had a good chance to post again 'ere now to reply to her question [/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2013)

"He's...my father," Shayuri replied quietly. For just a second the word 'was' had hovered malignantly in her mind's eye, and it was sobering to think she could come so far and see so much, and still fail because of cruel fortune. But things were as they would be, not as she would have them.

"I've never met him, but it's important to me that I meet him. So I am here."

She frowned a little.

"That image on the book...it looks a little like pictures I've seen on Osirion artifacts. Is that the language it's written in?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

'For my own part, Shayuri, I've never really fancied myself to be a crusader.  The very thought, though, makes me swell with pride, so maybe we should look into that.  At the very least, this is something that requires further study and contemplation."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Dec 5, 2013)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
"You may know better than I Shayuri.  Take a look through the book and see if you can decipher anything."  After handing her the book, Jorgun turns back to the dwarf to tend to his wounds.
[sblock=Actions]Heal to treat deadly wounds:
Heal: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15

[/sblock]
[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2013)

"I...don't actually read Osirion,  I've just seen that design on other things from there," Shayuri admitted as she took the book. She leafed through it though, gamely trying to see if there was anything else she could glean about it.

[sblock=OOC] She only has Common and Qadiran, so...probably won't be much help unless someone has a scroll of Comprehend Languages handy. The Osirion thing was just an educated guess on her part, since she's from a trading family from that general part of the world. [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 6, 2013)

Everyone tries their shot at reading from the book, but no one is able to do it by mundane means.  


[sblock=occ]Okay, treating deadly wounds will take one hour. Does Jorgun have access to a healer’s kit? And is anyone going to try and help him out?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2013)

*Treating Deadly Wounds*

Calloh will assist, though he does not know the way.

Aid Another check (Heal) (1d20+1=17)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2013)

With a frustrated grunt, Shayuri slaps the book closed and tucks it away in the satchel she took from the fire's side.

"No good. We'll have to have someone translate it when we reach the surface. Speaking of which...lets get to that, shall we? Now it was dark when I awoke, and the dwarf didn't light a fire until we were in here, so I have no idea where to go from here. Do you know where you're going?"


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 11, 2013)

"Any chance of using magic to read it?" ask Anevia. 

"Hmm, why didn't I think of that," mutters Aravahnial to himself, "Oh right!"

Over the course of the next hour, Jorgun and Callow's ministrations to the dwarf do not seem to help him heal, although his condition does not worsen.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2013)

Shayuri shrugs. "I don't know the spell to do that," she admits. "I assumed if any of you did, you'd have done it by now."


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2013)

[sblock=81Dagon]It's 'Calloh' btw, not Callow.  That spelling appears on my sheet just as a pronunciation aid.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 12, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Sorry, was just typing quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 14, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Okay, here's how I'm going to play this. The Dwarf is going to regain consciousness to keep the plot moving, but he's not regained any HP yet. That will give you  a chance to interact with him, but you'll need to figure out how to deal with his injuries still. I'm ready to move on from this area once you get that figured out.[/sblock]

Eventually the dwarf regains consciousness, and there is no doubt of that when it happens. 

"I'll have your guts, every one of you brigands! You may drive me out of the city, but you'll never have my freedom! You say forgiveness is your creed, but no, no, just because my magic isn't the same,  I'm a witch in your view! Ha! Hahahaha! Its a bad joke is what it is, you're just as corrupt in your hearts, you just pretend not to be!"

The dwarf is literally spitting blood as he shouts at you. His injuries are still bad and he's not helping himself right now.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2013)

"I'm no one to judge anyone because they have strange magic," Shayuri tells the dwarf coldly. "I judge you because of your actions towards me, nothing else. And it was _you_ who attacked these people on sight, without giving them so much as an opportunity to explain themselves. Have you ever paused to consider that it might not be because of your magic that you were driven from the city?"

She sighs and sits down near the dwarf, then rummages through the knapsack she recovered from the fireside until she comes up with a single crystal vial full of clear azure fluid.

"I suppose if we're going to save you, we should do it right. Drink this. It will help with the wounds."

(OOC - Shay has 1 dose of Cure Light Wounds potion on her...it's all I got. )


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf Bard 1*

"Hold, Shayuri!  That healing draught is far too valuable a commodity to be so lightly given to one who may prove to be no ally, and especially one who has thus far shown himself to be an enemy.  If the Dwarf is able to survive the night, I will tend his wounds with my magic on the morrow, and I will do what I am able to do to ease his rest now to help him make it through the night.  I would heal him now, but my power has been expended for this day.  Keep your healing draught and guard it well, my friend, for it may yet be the difference-maker as to our survival."  Calloh at once moves to the Dwarf's side and will do what he can to cleanse his wounds and see that he is resting comfortably.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2013)

[section]

Once the discussion of the Dwarf's fate is resolved, Medjai decides to let better minds figure out what's going on and sets himself to watch for surprises.​[/section]


_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2013)

Shayuri listens to Calloh, but still seems a little unsure of herself...torn between her distrust of the dwarf and her own sense of right and wrong.

"As...long as you can ease his suffering," she decides, reluctantly putting the potion away. "Otherwise it would be cruel to let him stay awake with his wounds while we all rest."

She starts removing other things from the satchel then, including a belt pouch which she attaches to her belt, and a little sheathe with a dagger in it that she straps onto the other side of her waist. She rummages through it a little longer, perhaps checking to see if everything is there and intact, and gives a satisfied little nod before drawing the strings on it tight again to seal it off.

On impulse then, she murmurs a few deep-voiced, almost gutteral sounding language which sounds like a version of Draconic, though the words aren't of that tongue. Her eyes shimmer with eerie blue light that she plays over the dwarf's possessions, and into her own knapsack to check out the book as well. (Detect Magic)

The spell ends, and she looks back at the others.

"So. We have some time then. I know your names, and you've said you're not with the Crusade. Do you live here? And..." She chews her bottom lip for a second, then finishes her question, "...what can you tell me of the attack? The wardstone is truly gone? How could this happen? And who is this Terendelev you spoke of?"


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 18, 2013)

Aravashnial begins retelling the day's events. "The attack was very sudden, at the hight of the day's festivities. Really, it seems like a perfect sneak attack. Wait until you're foe is distracted with something else, then hit them hard and fast. We don't know for sure and likely won't unless we investigate the wardstone personally, but one of the last things I remember seeing was the Pike exploding. That, and the presence of Khorramzedah within Mendev make me certain the wardstone is gone." 

Anevia takes over the exposition story from there. "Terendelev was the silver dragon who defended the city. She clashed with the Stormlord many times, and while she was not always victorious, the two were an even match and she never let him take the city. This time we were not so lucky. The balor attacked her immediately with murder in his heart. She used her magic to save us from plunging to our deaths before she died. Some of her scales also fell into the tunnel with use and they seem to have some magical power in them. Hannah? Why don't you pass your scale over to Shayuri to look at?" 

As Shayuri accepts the levitation scale, she gets as strong rush of emotion, and can see a memory that is not her own. 

[sblock=memory]



The Balor’s drawn face stares down at you as the rifts continue to open up around you, continuing to consume mortal and demon alike, despite the fact that you’ve used your magic to save as many souls as possible. Both fire and lightning lick your face and burn at your wings. 


“I bet you thought you had beat me for good? Joke’s on you then dragon. Now, your city belongs to to me and soon all of the wardstones will burn. Of course, you won’t live to see it, because your head belongs to me too!” 


The Storm King’s mighty sword comes down one last time, blazing with vorpal fire.
[/sblock]

Eventually the dwarf seems to tire himself of shouting profanities and falls into silence. Medjai and Jorgun's watches pass easily, and there are no disturbances as you wait out what must be the night and early morning. 

[sblock=occ] So I had an entire post written up, but then it got eaten by the board gremlins. Sigh. On the plus side for you guys and things picking up again, Invisible Castle loves you right now, I didn't think you'd make it through the night without random encounters but you did.

Minor point, but could I get a perception check from anyone who cares to make one, keeping in mind that most of you will be asleep? Don't worry, this isn't going to be Shax jumping out in the middle of the night and shouting BOO!  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2013)

Shayuri's fingers tighten on the scale involuntarily, and her eyes widen and unfocus as her perceptions shift to something no one else can see. Her mouth drops open in horror, and a second later she takes a long shuddering breath as if she were about to scream, and drops the scale on the ground beside her, then pushes it away as if it had just turned into a giant spider.

"I...that..." she looks at Anevia, her expression like that of someone waking up from a terrible nightmare. "...that was intense. Does it always do that every time someone picks it up, or is it only the first time?"

The confusion on the faces of the others told the story though. They hadn't seen this vision.

Her cheeks colored and she shook her head. The last thing she wanted was for them to think her as mad as the dwarf.

"...it must have reacted...I'm sensitive to magic," Shayuri said lamely as she handed the scale back. "It was a strange feeling is all."

She quickly picked a place to lie down and sleep, as much to avoid the awkwardness as for any real need for rest.

[sblock=Perception]Got a 19. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4336531/ [/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Dec 18, 2013)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
Jorgun's silence had been palpable since he saved the dwarf; his thoughts had consumed his attentions, a poor choice given the situation everyone has found themselves in.

Luckily the night passed without issue.  _Perhaps now it is time to question the dwarf - given the events on the surface his insights may prove invaluable_.  He spends the remainder of the night resting, preparing to do what must be done the next day.



[sblock=Actions]Perception: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7

Looks like my luck hasn't changed in my absence.
[/sblock]
[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

Calloh snoozes fitfully.  Maybe he shouldn't have eaten that last hunk of star fruit right before bed.

OOC:  I'm not rolling for Calloh's perception, because it's just a big, fat natural one.


[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 19, 2013)

In the middle of the night, Shayuri awakens to hear the dwarf quietly whimpering to himself. “Are you done being out to get me Pharasma? What of you Nethys? It was not my idea to truck with heretics, but no, you forced me into the arms of my cousin. You, and your minions who poke and prod. Do you think I could not feel them slipping the poison in my wounds? Why would I worship gods like you?”


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2013)

Shayuri frowned to herself. Half-curled and facing away from the dwarf, she was reasonably sure he wasn't aware she'd come awake. What madness was this? Nethys? Pharasma? Poison? More paranoid rants, or were there glints of truth amidst the dross?

Maybe it didn't matter, in the end. If the dwarf believed it, then it was true to him...and might be of use, convincing him to give up whatever he might know. A way out to the surface, perhaps? He seemed to have been down here for quite some time...

She closed her eyes, but repeated the words in her mind for as long as she was able to, so she'd remember them when she awoke...


----------



## 81Dagon (Dec 31, 2013)

Blessedly, the morning comes quickly and without interruption, although it leaves you wanting more sleep. No attacks are made upon the party and everyone sleeps soundly. You prisoner seems tired and sullen, keeping to himself, but for a few mutterings.

"They want their precious, stupid conformity and order. I bet it was a shock to find their idols turning their backs on it," he says to no one in particular. 

"Great, not just a cultist, but a mad one," says Horgus. "But were I a judge, we could deal with this filth quickly." 

Anevia retorts, "Mercy must stay our hands. We have a prisoner, and with mortals, honey buys more words that vinegar." 

"Mercy must not blind us either," says Aravahnial unironically, "the world doesn't always work the way we want it to Anevia. It takes mighty deeds to bring someone back from the depths of demon worship. We must keep him in the dark and not get attached to him. I have seen too many try and win these people back from the darkness only to succumb themselves. Let us move on so that we can save what little is left on the surface!" 

[sblock=occ]Ball's in your court guys. The dwarf is still stable but in critical condition. If he can be brought to positive hit points you can move him risk free, or you can try and move him before hand, but he may start dying again. You can ask any of the NPCs for their thoughts or aid. Aravashnial is the only one actively pushing his desire to get moving and not get attached at this moment, the other two seem to be taking a more wait-and-see attitude. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2013)

*Calloh, half-elf Bard 1*

"This being a new day, I can use my healing power upon the dwarf, if we think it advisable to do so," says Calloh.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2013)

"Heal him," Shayuri says. "The decision to bring him has already been made, and it's the only way to make him able to move that doesn't involve spending more time down here." She looks around at the others. "We'll keep him bound, gagged and under guard. So long as we're vigilant...it should be enough."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Dec 31, 2013)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*
Jorgun steps up to the dwarf, checking his bonds and placing a makeshift gag in his mouth.


"It was my decision to save the demoniac so it is my responsibility to supervise him," says Jorgun as he kneels down toward the dwarf.  "I will ensure he does not trouble us as we walk through this labrynth .  We will question him when we're in a safer position."  Light begins to glow from Jorgun's hand,which then spreads to the dwarf.


[sblock=Actions]Healing - Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
[/sblock]
[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2013)

[section]

"Aye, Jorgun, if you'll see to the Dwarf I'll do my best to watch for surprises. Should you need a respite from his care let me know and I'll watch him." The Motherless looks around at the others. "Everyone is ready then? What's our direction?"​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 3, 2014)

The Dwarf cries out as Jorgun heals him, and the Inquisetor feels the madman resisting the spell! 

“What tricks have dreamt up tis time! No matter how much you make it feel like life, I know that cannot be!”


Eventually you get the dwarf moving and into the tunnels. A steeply inclined path leads upward to the north, its walls lined with numerous nooks, handholds, and dozens of iron pitons that have been driven into the walls long ago. After a 60 foot climb, the floor levels out again. On foot, you travel quietly, apart from the dwarf’s ranting and Horgus’ grumbling, for another half an hour but then another quake hits! Parts of the roof start to cave in and threatening to knock you to the ground. 


Reflex and Acrobatics checks everyone please.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Jan 3, 2014)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*

Jorgun does his best to keep both himself and the dwarf up and moving despite the ground moving beneath both of their feet.

[sblock=Actions]Reflex - 1d20+3=20
Acrobatics - 1d20+3=7
[/sblock]
[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2014)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

Reflex check followed by acrobatics check (1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=6)
Reflex save should be +4 not +2, so the total should be 13.

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:
View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2014)

Clearly no spelunker, Shayuri is caught entirely by surprise...and surprise makes her slow!

Reflex 5
Acrobatics 10

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4351653/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2014)

[section]

Medjai is pelted heavily by falling debris, but manages to keep his feet through the tremors. Once the shaking's stopped, he looks around. "Everyone OK?"​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 3, 2014)

[sblock=detect magic]
Both potions, both scrolls and the cloak the dwarf wears all have faint magical auras. 
[/sblock]

Shayuri manages to keep her feet, but takes a blow to the head from a falling rock (2 damage). Jorgun and Calloh both get knocked over, but land relatively softly and avoid the partial collapse. 

You all hear screaming echoing from not far down the tunnel.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2014)

Shayuri reels from the impact and leans against the wall of the passage, holding her head and muttering, "Ow...ow...ow..."

The sound of the scream galvanizes her though. She looks up and squints ahead.

"Did you hear that?"

Without waiting for an answer she starts pushing ahead, trying to see who's screaming and what predicament they're in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, rolled these earlier but forgot to post 'em:
Reflex Save, Acrobatics Check (1d20+1=10, 1d20-1=18)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2014)

[section]

The Motherless hefts his hammer and moves toward the sound of the scream as well.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 3, 2014)

The tunnel opens into a large cavern, about seventy feet across. Cylindrical rock formations along the walls arch up to make a domelike chamber, but the walls and floor are riddled with cracks. At the center of the cave, a stone tower that may once have reached the fifty-foot-high ceiling has collapsed onto its side.

There are three people in the cave, although their figures are all horribly wrapped. Trapped under a stone block is the screaming man, a stunted figure with a beast-like face and asymmetric legs. Heavily cut and working to move the stone above to free him is man who looks like an elf with a single ram’s horn and lizard’s skin and a woman who’s body is half covered in corals and tumors.

As you approach, the ram’s headed man notices you, grabs his pick and spins into a defensive position. 
“If your intentions are ill, we ask you to move on andleave us in peace. If they are good, then perhaps you can help. As you can see, misfortune has befallen us,” declares the man in a raspy voice with a strangely accented Common tongue. 
[sblock=images]


[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2014)

Shayuri blinks, momentarily startled at the grotesquerie of the trapped figure...but quickly pushes that reaction aside. Was she any less freakish, truly, just because her own deformity could be hidden?

"Peace!" she declared, holding out her empty hands. "No ill. I...and the others with me...we're just trying to get to the surface. To the city."

Her silvery eyes fix on the trapped man.

"Don't move him yet...maybe we can help. If that rock shifts from your pick, it could crush him."

She looks back and gestures at the others, beckoning them forward.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2014)

[section]

_They are as deformed as I . . ._

Medjai steps forward and addresses the man. "Our intentions are to leave this place and get to the surface. But if we may do some good along the way we shall do so."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Speak
Standard: Detect Evil
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 3, 2014)

"Good," says the strange man, relaxing sligh, "Our Guard post collapsed in the last quake. Hurry. The stone is already crushing Crel. We don't have much time."

Medjai detects no evil auras.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2014)

Shayuri glances at Medjai, then squares her shoulders and heads for the collapsed tower, a determined look on her face.

"Then we should start by getting something under the rock...something that will prop it up while we work. Moving something that big safely will take time." She nodded at the woman. "Help me look through these fragments. We need to find one or more that's small enough to wedge between the floor and the piece he's trapped under, but big enough that it will relieve some of the pressure from him."

"Once he's out of immediate danger, we can work on getting that big rock moved."

No sooner has she said this than she starts grabbing likely-looking rock chunks and bringing them to where the trapped man lies pinned.

"Medjai, you're strong...if you and some of the others in the group can lift this even for an instant, that'll give him some breathing room."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2014)

[section]

Medjai nods decisively at Shayuri's suggestion, and moves to the most likely position along the stone from which he could lift. He props his Earthbreaker in easy reach and sets his shoulder to the stone. "Give the word, Shayuri, and I'll lift."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Strength Check (1d20+4=23)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 3, 2014)

Medjai's incredible strength is all that is needed to get the boulder moving. With the two strangers, he is able to lift the rock clean off of the third man's chest and heft it to the side. 

"Dear gods!" Exclaims the formerly trapped man in a husky voice. "I thought I was bound for the Boneyard for sure. Thank you stranger. I am Crel and this is my sister Dyra" 

"My name is Lann," says the lizard-face male, " Do you have any idea why these quakes keep happening? The land has never been like this before." 


[sblock=OCC]Well I had a massive post written out for how I wanted to turn this into a skill challenge... then Mowgli rolled high enough to completely bypass. Lol, oh well, I'll stick it into the OCC thread tomorrow. Everyone gains 240 EXP. Anyone have running tally of what we are at, I lost my when my comp crashed a while back. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 3, 2014)

Luna, deciding _not_ to be the bear of bad news this time, raises her hand up and says "First, allow me to heal your wounds.  Inheritor, lend us your grace, that those injured my once again feel refreshed."

[sblock=OOC]
Channel Energy: 1d6=3

I'll go back through and start re-reading the thread, so I remember everything... because I forgot alot about the game in the last month....
[/sblock]

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4 
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(3/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2014)

Shayuri hesitates. She doesn't have all the details...but then again, maybe that actually makes her best qualified to break the news. The implication isn't lost on her though. If they had no idea, then...

"You're not from the city then," she guesses. "You've...lived down here? All this time? There was an attack on the surface. Evidently a major one. The earthquakes are probably from the battle still raging on."

Something occured to her then and she perked up a bit.

"Though...if we can feel it from here, we must be getting closer to the surface!"


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2014)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

As soon as he can pull Shayuri aside for a private word, Calloh will tell her, "Looks like you had a rough landing there, Shayuri.  If we have a moment, I think I can prepare a poultice for you that should ease the throb a bit."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850
Correct X.P. -- 960 [OOC post # 171]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 4, 2014)

Lann pales as you describe the attack on the surface. 

"You must come with us to Neathholm. If there is an attack on the surface, than Chief Sull must know of it. You can rest there heal before you make for the city above. I can't promise it will be easy though." 

"Wait, you live below the surface?"asks Aravashnial. "Where did you come from? Who were your ancestors? See Horgus, I told you there were people living beneath Kerebres! Not so crazy now, am I?" 

Horgus simply curls his lip, clearly not happy with this development. 

Lenn replies, "Please sir, now is not the time. That is a long story you ask for and I am not the one to tell it. The main tunnel back to the town has collapsed, but we can take some of the side tunnels to make our way back. Crel, are you good to travel?"

"By the gods' grace, yes. Let's get a move on it!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2014)

[section]

Medjai swipes the rock-dust from his hands and takes up his hammer once more. He takes a step as though to resume the trek, but aborts as he realizes that there is now a guide to show them the way.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Luna nods at the 3 newcomers and says "Please, lead the way."


[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4 
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(3/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer (To give to Medjai at camp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2014)

Shayuri looks at the others and nods quickly. "I think this is our best chance of getting back," she says.

To Crel and the other subterranean dwellers she quickly agrees, "I'm ready, show the way."


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 4, 2014)

Another 25 minutes of marching and you run into a problem. Ahead, a wide chasm splits the floor of the ten foot wide tunnel. The floating rock dust in the air and the groans as the tunnel walls settle indicate that the tunnel split very recently. It is 30 feet deep and 30 feet long, before the chasm rises again on the other side with another cliff. 

Dyra dispares upon seeing yet another collapsed area. "What are we going to see when we finally reach home? At this rate, there will be nothing left!"


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2014)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

"Is there another route, perhaps using even smaller passageways?"

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850
Correct X.P. -- 960 [OOC post # 171]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 5, 2014)

Lann replies worriedly, "I don't think so, all of the other passages looked like they caved in."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Jan 5, 2014)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*

"It does not appear that we need to find a different route across this chasm; however, the footing at the bottom is untrustworthy at best.  Perhaps we can get across with a rope?"  Jorgun continues to examine the area, curious about the shifting tectonics.

[sblock=Actions]Rolls to attempt to determine whether the shifting is continuing: Knowledge (dungeoneering): 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5

Knowledge (nature): 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14

Anyone up for a fastball special?
[/sblock]

[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 5, 2014)

"Not to be a pain in the ass, but how do you expect our blind and lame compatriates to cross a chasm while tightrope walking?" asks Horgus.

Both the cliffs and the floor of the chasm appear to have settled and are no longer shifting.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Jan 5, 2014)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*

"A bridge, though I cannot say I am much of a craftsmith.  I would fear that without a proper carpenter any materials that we find may be too poor to use."  Jorgun turns around, dragging the dwarf with him.  "I will see if there's anything worthwhile nearby."

[sblock=ooc]Was there any wood or other salvageable materials close by?[/sblock]

[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 5, 2014)

"Well, the wall's not too shear, it looks like there are plenty of handholds," observes Crel. "I'm sure that most of us could make it to the bottom, but it does leave you friends in a pickle, as well as that dwarven lad you've got under arrest. Wings would be wonderful right now I think."


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2014)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

Calloh THINKS but DOES NOT SAY, _"This would seem to be a fitting place to execute our prisoner, were we morally able to do so."_

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850
Correct X.P. -- 960 [OOC post # 171]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2014)

"What about a bridge?" Shayuri asks. "With all the ruined construction around here, surely there's some lumber, or maybe even a big enough piece of stone that we can all cooperate carrying over here. How far across would you say the other side is?"

"Then, only one or two of us have to climb down and back up...then they can help get the bridge set up from the other side, and the rest of us just walk over. Carefully, of course."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2014)

[section]

"I know nothing of building bridges, but I've a strong arm to lend if you'll give me instructions."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 6, 2014)

"Master Aravashnial, do you have a fly spell handy?  Maybe you can fly yourself across, and we can lower our dwarf friend down via rope, climb up to the other side, and proceed to raise up our dwarf friend?"

[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4 
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(3/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer (To give to Medjai at camp)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 6, 2014)

"Hmm, I still have a levitate spell prepare. I could "walk" myself along the wall to reach to other side. You might just have to talk me through it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2014)

Levitation. Shayuri's hands clenched and unclenched, as if she could grab that magic out of the air for herself. It was almost flying.

"How much weight can you carry with you into the air?" she asked. "Maybe YOU can be the bridge. We just have one person go across. Then have someone on each side tie a rope to you. Then we can pull you in either direction as often as we like. If you can carry another person...you can just ferry each of us over."


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 10, 2014)

"I couldn't, strength was never my strong point, so to speak and I can't see anyhow. The spell could target someone else though. Do we have any other similar magics? It may be easier if we had two people carrying a third across with the ropes, but I only have one levitate prepared."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Jan 11, 2014)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*

Jorgun cocks his head in thought.  "I thought one of us had access to such magic given our special "gifts" we received.  Could we not use that?"

[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2014)

[section]

Medjai's tail lashes excitedly, and the plates of bone move around a little more rapidly under his pale skin. "Aye, we did! One did. Whatever. The point is you're right, Jorgun! Now, which of us had that scale . . . mine does not grant that power."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 12, 2014)

Hannah pipes in. "That was the one I had! Shayuri' still got it I think, from when she looked at it earlier."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2014)

(OOC - Sorry all! Was away over the weekend, and lost my place in this thread!)

Shayuri gives Hannah a blank look, and then brightens. Of course, SCALE, not like a merchant's scale. The scale!

"You mean this?" 

She brings out the large, shell-like silvery platter.

"I'm sorry, I didn't realize it had...powers. It was a gift from a dragon? I thought you'd just...found it...or something."

She holds it out, though clearly with a little reluctance. Her curiosity is now well and truly roused.


----------



## Space_Titanium (Jan 20, 2014)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*

"Try it.  We know it's a parting gift from the great dragon, a power entrusted only to us.  Simply try it."  Jorgun looks levelly at Shayuri, watching silently as she makes her decision.

[/section]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2014)

Shayuri faltered, then looked at the scale.

She nodded.

"Lets work out exactly what to do though. Unless the magic works without limit, we'll need to act fast."

When the ropes are all tied, and the spells are ready to be case, she concentrates on the scale and tries to coax forth the power within it.

(OOC - Trying to move it forward while still leaving some narrative space to get our plan together. )


----------



## 81Dagon (Jan 28, 2014)

Shayuri is able to coax the power out of the scale and levitate off the ground with the pillar of clouds below her. She is able to scale her way across the crevasse by pushing herself along the wall, then tie off the rope on the opposite side. While the scale doesn't have an unlimited duration, Shayuri can tell that she has just under twenty minutes from the spell's activation before its effects wear off.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2014)

With the rope secured, Shayuri was quick to come to the point.

"Now, you cast the levitation spell too, and I'll use the rope here to come back across. We can ferry people across, one at a time each. We'll be done well before the spell wears off!"

She starts pulling her weightless self back over the ravine to the group...clearly enjoying the sensation of semi-flight very much!


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 25, 2014)

Eventually, using a combination of the ropes and the levitation spells, everyone makes it over the gap and ends up safely on the other other side. The tunnel continues to travel in a winding southwards pattern for another half kilometer. There are some blocked tunnels, but nothing like the chasm you just had to cross. You dwarf prisoner continues to grumble and rant a bit, while Horgus is also complaining, but its far easier, and better, than waiting for something to pop out to kill you. Dyra keeps looking nervously at the group of rescuers, her haunted gaze tracking Medjai and Luna. Crel is shockingly chipper for having almost been crushed alive then almost dropped down a hole, but the strange stunted man hardly misses a beat. Lann and Anevia are both wary of danger, while Aravashinal is positively beaming at the fact that he found the "molemen" and "underpeople." 

After about 20 minutes of travel, the tunnel opens into a circular cavern, roughly forty feet in diameter. Thick sheets of fungus grow in the cave, and several 9 tunnels branch off. All of these save one in the north wall lead downward; the northern one leads upward. What appear to be two dead bodies lie on the ground in the middle of the cave, next to a strange heap of ropy green fungus.

"Huh, they're surface dwellers," says Lann, "Looks like a spore-cougher got them. At least is seems they killed it first, I don't want to have to deal with them after patrol last month. We should be able to head north from here to Neathholm"

[sblock=occ]
And we are back! I'm thinking that to keep everything moving, I'm going to switch to freeform EXP. Does that sound okay to everyone? Makes it a bit easier to get into things. I've also picked up a bunch of third party resources during my absence, most notably Cerulean Seas, and the Amazing Races & Class Compendium from Abandoned Arts. If you're interested in uses anything from any of them, please let me know. 

And thank you for sticking with me. I'd hoped we'd be further along, but sometimes life happens. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2014)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

"Alls the same, let's give that cluster of bodies and weirdness a WIDE berth as we ease around to the passage that leads up the he** out of here!"


[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850
Correct X.P. -- 960 [OOC post # 171]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2014)

Shayuri found herself flexing her hands...making fists and relaxing them...without even realizing it. The thought of freedom _itched_ in her head. She wanted to get _out_. To see the sun again! 

"That path leads up...we have to go," she says. Only the sight of the bodies restrains her. "Are you sure it's safe? Maybe we should...can we burn those plants from a safe distance? What do they do?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2014)

[section]

Medjai also eyes the corpse, the 'plants,' and the path that seems to lead upward. "Truly, this is a benighted place. Which is the shortest route to the surface? It's vitally important that we get back to the city to aid in its defense, and our comrades are wounded and require care."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 26, 2014)

"They make your mind go fuzzy," says Lann. "It makes you see things that aren't really there. Not a pleasant way to go either." 

[sblock=occ]
Perception checks please.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2014)

*Perception check for Calloh*

perception check (1d20+3=8)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850
Correct X.P. -- 960 [OOC post # 171]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

(OOC - Perception 16)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4412952/


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 27, 2014)

Calloh's eyes are drawn to the strange woman who is no accompanying them. Dyra's attention is not on their surroundings, but solidly on your friendly neighbourhood paladin. 

Something seems off to Shayuri. The two bodies before you are clearly dressed as Iomedaian paladins, however, they do not have the longswords you would expect of such a warrior. Instead, they each appear to have wielded a glaive and a spiked gauntlet.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

Shayuri nodded at Lann, and her forehead creased a little as she eyed the two fallen knights. She was no expert on weapons, but...it seemed a little odd to her that paladins of a noble order would be using those cruel-looking spiky gloves. While a sword could be vicious too, it seemed like killing someone with gauntlets like that would be just horrific...you'd have to maul and claw and gouge and rip and tear. She had some experience lately with the brutality of fighting with one's hands. It wasn't pretty. It wasn't _paladinly._

Furthermore, while she could accept that maybe there was an oddball paladin that used a polearm and such a device, here there were two. _Two_. In fact, nevermind paladins...when did you _ever_ see two warriors using the exact same kind of weapons? Everyone had their favorites, and there were so many different kinds. Two men using such a distinctive armament...

Acting on a sudden concern, Shayuri pulled her cloak off and wrapped it around the bottom of her head as if it was a scarf. With her waterskin she wetted down the cloth over her nose and mouth.

_Spores,_ she thinks. _Or pollen or something. Like mushrooms you inhale._

She closed her eyes and counted to five to herself...then opened them again.


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 27, 2014)

Nothing's changed... except the fact that now everyone's looking at Shayuri funny. She doesn't feel lightheaded, nauseous or anything else that may indicate a parasitic fungus is invading her body. Although, if she were paranoid, it might occur to her that that's exactly what a parasitic invasive fungus may feel like.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 27, 2014)

Luna's concern shows when she asks "Miss Shayuri, are you alright?  What is the matter?"

[sblock=OOC]
Perception check: 1d20+3=23
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4 
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(3/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

Feeling a little foolish, Shayuri is glad the cloth around her face at least hides her flush.

"I want to get a closer look at those bodies," she says. "Just making sure there's no spores left in the air around them."

She heads across the chamber to do as she said she would.

"They look...wrong, don't they? Do paladins really train in polearms and those...horrible claw glove things?"


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 27, 2014)

Just as Shayuri speaks, Luna notices the same clenched  gauntlets on the body's hands and gets an ill feeling in her stomach.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 27, 2014)

"Shayuri, back away from them. Now."  Luna says in a warning tone.  "Something is definitely wrong with them."

[sblock=OOC]
--
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4 
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(5/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(3/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 27, 2014)

Despite Luna's warning, nothing happens.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

"They're blocking the way out," Shayuri points out. "We'll have to go past them at some point. Look, they're wearing the symbol of a knightly order, but...they don't really look like knights, do they? I want to see their faces. There's something off here."

She does hesitate though, hoping someone will go with her. She's not eager to leap feet first without backup.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2014)

[section]

Medjai hefts his EarthBreaker without saying a word, and moves forward with Shayuri to provide a little backup.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

As they approach, Shayuri pauses and casts a spell, causing the room to flare up with strange colors that aren't colors; tracking eddies and whorls of magical energy that only her eye can see.

(Detect magic on the area around the bodies, including the bodies themselves.)


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 27, 2014)

It looks like there is an item on each body that is magical, but neither of the bodies, nor anything on them strike Shayuri as being magical. They do not react at all to your approach.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

"...I think it's safe," Shayuri says after a moment of concentrating on the spell. "They have some kind of magical object, but there's no spells on them."

She continues over to the two fallen 'knights' and tries to see where those little magical auras are coming from.


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 27, 2014)

Shayuri is able to find the source of the auras quickly without searching the entire bodies. One of the knights has scroll clenched in his fist generating the magical aura, while the other has a potion in his belt pouch.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

She blinks, a little taken aback.

"It's...just this parchment here, and the other one has a potion or something," Shayuri says, bemused. "Maybe there's nothing so sinister after all. Lets see if they have anything on them that might give us a clue..."

The sorceress hunches down and starts going through their pouches and pockets, trying to find something that might explain the oddity around them...and why they were here in the first place. They were warriors, after all. Why would they have been down here during the attack?


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 27, 2014)

Anevia still seems ill at ease. "I know of no order of knights in the crusade that use such weapons. Especially not amongst the forces of the Inheritor. I think your first instinct was correct, there is definitely not something right here."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

"Maybe...it IS kind of strange to find two knights down here when the city was under attack," Shayuri agrees. "But aside from that, and their weapons...I don't know. I haven't found anything else out of place..."

She takes the scroll and squints at it, trying to work out what kind of spell it is.


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 27, 2014)

[sblock=occ] You'll need either a spellcraft check or a read magic for that Shay[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

[sblock=Spellcraft Check]21! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4413331/[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Feb 27, 2014)

The scroll shows a weak aura of necromancy.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

Shayuri's eyes widen, and she nearly drops the scroll.

"Black magic," she breathes.


----------



## 81Dagon (Mar 1, 2014)

"Could you be more specific dear?" asks Aravashnial. "One person's black magic is another's utility spell. Do we have any other clues towards these spells and these people?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2014)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

Calloh will also have a look at the fallen warrriors.

perception (1d20+3=11)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850
Correct X.P. -- 960 [OOC post # 171]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Mar 1, 2014)

Each of the nights wears a finely crafted, but mundane, shirt of chain mail. Between the two bodies, Calloh finds 162 gold pieces. In the other fist of the body that held the scroll, he also finds tightly clenched a small brass bullhead with tiny red garnets as its eyes.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2014)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

"I'll just hold on to these for now, and we can share it out later."  Calloh tucks the coins into his backpack, and the bull's head into his right front pocket.  "We might want to see about packing these two suits of chainmail, too.  They look to be a cut above the ordinary."  Callow will take some time to inspect the chainmail more carefully to see whether any designs or other identifying marks are woven into the pattern of the links.

perception targeted on chainmail (1d20+3=5)

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850
Correct X.P. -- 960 [OOC post # 171]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

TREASURE CARRIED:
162 gp
a small brass bullhead with tiny red garnets as its eyes


Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2014)

[section]

As it seems there's no immediate threat, in spite of Shayuri's intuition that something is 'off,' Medjai moves to inspect the bodies, as well as the armor offered up by Calloh.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions & Rolls]Perception (1d20+2=21)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Mar 1, 2014)

As far as Calloh can tell, the chainmail is standard issue from Mendev, as distributed to those knights, paladins, clerics, and crusaders of Iomedae who have official pledged themselves to enter the Worldwound.

Medjai doesn't find anything else on the crusaders, but he does notice a bovine motif on the glaives and the spikes on the gauntlets are arranged as bulls horns. 

[sblock=occ]
Knowledge (religion) or (local) could be used to help identify this motif, and the motif of the amulet. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium (Mar 1, 2014)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*

Jorgun, lost in thought, finally brings himself to attention when the bovine motif is displayed.  "Let me have a closer look at that - its seems familiar somehow."
[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Edit: Figured I should try and see the stuff first - Perception: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
Knowledge (religion): 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Mar 1, 2014)

They may look familiar, but Jorgun has no luck recalling where he's seen similar symbols before, nor what their importance might be.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2014)

Shayuri nods at Aravashnial, abashed. "Sorry...it just...I'm still kind of new to this."

She picks up the scroll and looks at it more carefully.

"If I'm reading this right, it would evoke...unreasoning terror on the subject. The terror of the grave, and of the Great Beyond."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Mar 2, 2014)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*

Jorgun turns away from the bodies to reply to Shayuri.  "It seems an odd spell for two holy warriors to use, nor would I expect for it to work on legions of creatures used to the darkest realms in all of reality.  However, it may come in use one day.  I would advise you to keep it for now."

Turning back to the bodies, Jorgun shakes his head.  "Apologies to you all - my memory fails me, though the nature of the symbol may come to me in time.  Or perhaps our friend may know..."  With that Jorgun turns back to take hold of the wizard, dragging him forward to the bodies.  "Do you recognize these symbols, worshipper of all things unsacred?"
[/section]
[sblock=Actions]--
[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Mar 5, 2014)

"Blah, why should I be telling you anything! You plot against me, the voices tell me so. You'll never have my magic!" 

[sblock=occ]
Sorry, unexpectedly busy week. An appropriately worded diplomacy, intimidate or bluff check may loosen the dwarf's tongue. Also, another person can try the knowledge check as well. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2014)

"We didn't have to spare you," Shayuri points out, annoyed by the dwarf's attitude a little too much to be truly diplomatic about things. "Or even wake you up. If we were plotting against you, we'd have just let you die."

(Diplomacy 15)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4421126/


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 5, 2014)

Luna, sighing at the harsh treatment that Jorgun used, says in a brief prayer, "Inheritor, grant me the wisdom to know what to say." before striding over and kneeling down to the dwarfs level.  Her beatufuil green eyes meet the dwarfs, as she makes her plea.

"Master Dwarf, the more you help us, the more willing we will be to free you from your bonds.  You have been down here for quite some time, correct?  You surely must be aware of what these mean? I cannot imagine what you have gone through, but right now I believe you can in fact understand what they mean.  Please help us understand what they are as well?" 

[sblock=OOC]
Using 1 usage of Touch of Glory to add +1 to the check
Diplomacy check:1d20+7+1=27
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4 
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(4/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(3/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Mar 5, 2014)

The Dwarf seems unsure of himself for a minute, but then caves to Luna's plea and innocence. 

"That is the symbol of the Master of Lies. The Horned Lord. The Demon Lord Baphomet."

That sends the group into a flurry of action. 

Aravashnial is practically dancing. "I told you the Ivory Templars were trying to compromise the city, but did people believe me... nope. Crazy am I? I think not! We should take the bodies back and have them identified, it might lead us to more of the bastards."

Horgus looks extremely sour at the elf's upbeat mood. 

"This is not good," whispers Dyra. "We've seen men like this stalking in the caverns before, but only at a distance. They've been in the territory of another tribe, a bad tribe."

Anevia looks like she is going to be ill. "This is horrid. I thought we had disproven that the Templars were in the city. No one accused of treason showed any signs of being a legitimate traitor, present company included. They don't know about this above! This must be how they broke in! We must get back!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 5, 2014)

With a small frown, Luna tries to remember what she can about this "Baphomet"

[sblock=OOC]
Know Religion:1d20+4=15

Other than, ya know, that everyone apparently dislikes him.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4 
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(4/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(3/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2014)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

Calloh will also attempt to recall anything that he may have learned about this 'Baphomet':
Untrained knowledge check/aid another -- 1d20+3= untrained knowledge/aid another, re: Baphomet (1d20+3=6)

Sadly, Calloh is of little assistance, being totally and tragically distracted by the origin of the name 'Baphomet':  "You see, there was one ancient school of thought that held the demon lord had particular influence over bathing since his name is so similar to 'bath mat'...."

[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850
Correct X.P. -- 960 [OOC post # 171]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

TREASURE CARRIED:
162 gp
a small brass bullhead with tiny red garnets as its eyes


Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2014)

[section]

Medjai starts, and an involuntary hiss escapes as he hears the news that there are traitors amongst the city's paladins. "Aye, they must be warned on the surface! And should we run across others of this . . . ilk . . . down here they must surely be destroyed.". The warrior priest's disgust is plain enough in his voice, but his lashing tail and the roiling of the bone plates beneath his skin emphasize the point.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions & Rolls]Sadly, Paladins aren't the most skilled of classes and Medjai's limited intellectual functioning makes him even less useful in these situations. His one point for first level went to Ride, as he ain't much fer book larnin'.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2014)

"Wait...wait," Shayuri turns to focus on Dyra. "You said...there were others down here? And they're working with another tribe of your people?"

She glances around at the others.

"What if they're based here? Who knows what they're getting up to? We should at the very least try to find them and see what they're doing. If we're strong enough maybe we can even flush them out and destroy them!"


----------



## 81Dagon (Mar 6, 2014)

Luna recalls that Baphomet is the sometimes bull-headed, sometimes goat-headed Lord of the Minotaurs, one of the oldest Demon Lords and certainly one of the wiliest as well. His holy symbols are bronze hull head, like the one you've found here, or an inverted pentagram. He is a lord of beasts as well as a lord of cunning, and a common foe of the Crusaders in the Worldwound. His primary cult is the Templars of the Ivory Labyrinth, who specialize in war and infiltration.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2014)

Sensing some hesitation from the others in acknowledging her words, Shayuri falters a little.

"The people up in the city are going to have their hands full," she points out. "The more information we can bring them about these cultists, the better off everyone will be. This is a chance for us to do more than just surivive. We can contribute. We can do our part to help, and take some of the burden off of everyone else. Believe me, I want to get out of here as soon as I can too, but...I think we should check up on these cultists at the very least. And if we can strike against them, we should do that."


----------



## Space_Titanium (Mar 12, 2014)

[section]*Jorgun Revendka, Male Human Inquisitor 1*

"I agree with you Lady Shayuri.  Surveying the area and finding a credible threat to the city above would be valuable intelligence to the defenders, especially if this militia can flank the crusaders when they are unprepared for the assault.  As a group we would have the greatest chance of reconnoitring the camp without risking casualties."  

Jorgun looks at each of the assembled survivors, making sure that they witness the sincerity on his face.  "However, we must all agree to this if we are to succeed.  I will side with the group in either case, but I believe that this development demands our attention."

[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Jorgun Revendka
Male Human Inquisitor 1
LN medium humanoid
Init +3 Senses Normal Vision Listen +6 Spot +6
DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13
hp 10
Fort 4 ,Ref 3 ,Will 4
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft
Melee Longbow 3 (1d8/x3) or Greatsword 2 (2d6+3/19-20/x2)
Space 5 Reach 5
STATISTICS
STR 14 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 8
Base Atk 0 Grp20
Feats Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +6, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +5, Climb +5, Knowledge (nature) +5
Languages Common, Hallit
Gear Longbow, Greatsword, Arrows (20), Holy Symbol - Silver, Backpack , Bedroll , Pouch - belt (empty), Flint and Steel, Holly, Pot - iron, Mess kit, Torch (2), Rations - trail (per day) (2), Waterskin , Kit - Gear Maintenance, Traveler's outfit , Wooden Flute, Holy Text of Erastil[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2014)

*Calloh, half-elf bard 1*

As Shayuri speaks, Calloh begins to strum the _Ballad of EverBlade_, a tragic tale of an Elvish hero and his fabled magic sword called, you guess it, Everblade.  Phenlar fought valiantly against all odds to defeat the Drow Incursion, but he fell in the end, giving his life to save his people, and Everblade was lost in the Worldwound.  Perhaps it is fable, perhaps some of it is based in fact, but there is no doubt that it makes for a haunting melody and a sobering tragedy.

"I will also stand with the group, and I am in agreement with Jorgun," he says when his song concludes.


[sblock=Calloh's sheet]
Picture:  View attachment 58769

Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]

Alignment:  N/G
Half-Elf -- Favored Classes - Bard, Fighter
Bard 1
440+120=560 XP [post # 211] +40+120+10 [post 255] = 730 xp +120 for crazed dwarf = 850
Correct X.P. -- 960 [OOC post # 171]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

BAB:  0

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 10 [8+1+1]

SAVES:
Fort +1
Ref: +4
Will: +3
+2 to save vs. Enchantment/Fear effects
Immune to magic _sleep_ effects
Concentraion: Caster Level 1 + 2 Cha bonus + 2 Trait bonus = +5

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts @ 1st Level
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int +1 bardic knowledge +3 class skill = +7
Knowledge (all others untrained) 0 ranks +2 Int +1 bardic Knowledge = +3
Linguistics 0 rank +2 int = +2
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis +2 Racial = +3
Perform (Stringed Instruments) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill +3 Feat Bonus = +10
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis +3 class skill = +5
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex +3 class skill = +6
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha +3 class skill = +7

Languages:  Common, Elvish, Sylvan

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Finesse (Dex mod. instead of Str with certain wpns *+2* but shield ACP applies *-1*  for a net +1)
Skill Focus [Perform (stringed instruments)]

BARDIC PERFORMANCE, 7 rounds/day [4 used]
Countersong [allies use my Perform check in place of saving throw]
Distraction [counters magic effects that are sight-dependent, check replaces saving throw if higher]
Fascinate [1 creature, Will DC 13 or -4 to skill checks made as reactions]
Inspire Courage [+1 on saves vs. fear/charm, and +1 att/dam rolls]

SPELLS [Per day: L0 - at-will, L1 - 1+1] [Save DC = 13+spell level]
[Spells Cast:  L0:  0; L1:  0]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1 
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  0
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Rapier [20 gp, 1d8 damage] [+1 att, +0 dam] [+2 w/o shield]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage] [+1 att melee-feat (+2 w/o shield) or +2 thrown-dex]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage] [+2 att, +0 dam]
Borrowed Arrows - 6
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]

TREASURE CARRIED:
162 gp
a small brass bullhead with tiny red garnets as its eyes


Traits:  1. Riftwarden [Campaign Trait] 2. Courageous 3. Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' disappearance sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Couageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.

FYI -- Calloh is advancing as a Bard with an eye toward gaining levels in a PrC later.  Arcane Archer and Eldritch Knight are his PrCs of interest at this time.  Arcane Archer requires him to have a BAB of +6, which he would either obtain by being Bard3 Fighter4 -- CL7, or Bard2 Fighter5 also CL7.  Eldritch Knight requires at least one level of fighter and 7th level in bard, so CL8.  Or, Eldritch Knight could be pursued by adding a third class, sorcerer to the mix, making Bard2 Fighter1 Sorcerer5, which is also CL8.  If he shaved the bard level off he could do that at CL7 as well, but when the third class enters the mix, Calloh will face some XP penalties that will probably make it cost-prohibitive.  Realistically, then, we're looking at Arcane Archer at CL7, Bard4 Fighter3.  Let's hope that this game continues in good health for a few more years, then!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2014)

[section]

Medjai nods vigorously. "A chance to do something besides return to the surface as mere survivors? To turn our fall into righteous action and strike a blow for the Crusade? I say *yes*!"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions & Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* +1   
*  GreatSword   * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger       * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus       * +5 (1d4+4)

*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 12, 2014)

Luna's face remained focused until now, before nodding and saying "Let us first get our party to safety.  That is, and still is, our #1 priority.  Afterwords, we need to strike hard at this cult of Baphomet.  From what I remember, we will need to be careful, as most likely even the crusaders have been infiltrated by Baphomet.  The Ivory Templars prefer to infiltrate their targets, so given that we have these bodies in crusader garb, it follows that more would be like that in the Crusades. "
[sblock=OOC]
--
[/sblock]
[sblock=Luna Stats]
Luna Lightbringer
AC: 16 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB: +3* CMD: 14  * +2 vs Demons
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +4 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
Perception: +4 (Darkvision 60')
Initiative: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear; +3 1d8+4 
Current Conditions in Effect: 2 AoO a round(Can make flat foot) ; 
Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance: 5

Touch of Glory(4/5): Gain +1 on next Cha based check.  Last 1 hour or until used.
Seize the Initiative (4/5): At combat start, Ally within 30 rolls twice;
Daylight(Racial 1/day): Cast Daylight as SP ability
Dragon Scale (3/3): Resist Energy 3xday (Cold/Electricty.  CL 19)
Channel Energy(3/4): 1d6

Level 0 Spells: Create Water, Mending, Stabilize
Level 1 Spells: Bless, Prot from Evil, Magic Weapon (D)

Holding Equipment:
2 CLW pot's
Gold Ring (Waiting for Calloh to wake up after watch to ID it if she cannot)
Masterwork warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 18, 2014)

"Then we need to move," says Lann firmly. "Our leaders in Neathholm must know of the danger both above and below, then from their you'll be able to set out towards the surface and have a place to retreat to if the danger becomes too great. If I take my measures correctly, we are not even a half a kilometer away from the settlement. Follow me!" 

With that, the strange man sets off down the caverns, albeit at a pace so that Aravashnial and Anevia can follow. After 15 minutes, you arrive at a circular, 20-foot wide cavern. Unlike the other chambers in the underground, this one is worked, with large stone door blocking the far side. Two women, equally bizarre as your newest companions, stand guard. 

"Lann! We thought you were dead! What happened out there?," asks one of them, rushing to embrace the three of them. "Wait, who are these people? Outsiders are not permitted inside Neathholm." 

"Relax Crix. The guard building collapsed in the earthquakes. There are... trouble topside. These uplanders helped to rescue us. They seek a way back to the surface, but we need them to speak to Chief Sull first. I'm afraid I can't say more than that." 

The guard eyeballs you warily before she relents. "Okay, but you better know what you are doing. This is a motley crew if I've ever seen one." 

The guards open the door and let you pass to the next cavern. It is large than any others you have seen yet. Inside is a cluster of tents and semi-permanent buildings, gathered around a central mound. Large fungal mushrooms grow between the buildings, and bats flit to and fro in the sky above. 

"Alright," say Lann, "we'll go to Chief Sull to explain what's going, then you can resupply and find tents to rest in before striking out. It's not much further."

He leads you to the large tent-building on the mound. Asking you to wait outside, he disappears to the interior for about ten minutes, then reappears, beckoning you in. Waiting for you, seated on a large chair, is a huge, fat man with a rat face and one blind eye.




"I am Chief Sul," declares the seated figure. "Lann here has told me some of the goings on, but I wish to hear it from your own mouths, especially given that you travel in such a varied group." 

[sblock=OCC]
And we are back! Sorry guys, life got cooking again. I've bumped you ahead to the next major point since there was nothing left in the cave and I want to try and rebuild some tempo. Hope that's okay.

While away, I've picked up a bunch of new materials, including Deep Magic by Kobold Press and the Gothic Campaign Compendium by Legendary Games, so if you are interested in using material from those quarters, drop me a line and I'll take a look at it. I'm also backing the Mythic Mania Kickstarter, for reasons that should be obvious. I'd like to have as many options as possible once we go Mythic, so take a look at it if you haven't already and consider backing it if you are interested. 

And since I've taken so long and its about time anyhow, I've got two last words for you that take effect once you've rested for the night. 

*Level Up. *
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2014)

(OOC - Hehe, well, I thought someone else might want to take the lead since I'm fairly new to the group, but...)

Shayuri hesitates, but when no one steps forward, she does; giving the chief a courteous curtsy and meeting his misshapen eyes without flinch or hint of revulsion. In a way it was good that they met these others first, and walked through the strange underground town...it gave her time to get used to them.

"I'm Shayuri," she began. "I'm new to the company, but maybe that makes me a good person to start the tale. My viewpoint will be closer to your own, after all. We're refugees. The city above has been attacked by an army of demons. The wards that protected it are gone...we think it was sabotage from within that made the opening to start with. During the attack, a battle between the leader of the demons and the great dragon protecting the city cracked the streets open and sent us falling down into these..." _Catacombs_, nearly passed her lips but she hastily revised it on remembering that catacombs were usually tombs, and her audience lived down here. "...underground tunnels and halls."

"We're looking to get back up, help in the fight if we can...but we learned that a demonic cult is active down here. Maybe even the same one that helped the demons breach the ward. So before we go up, we want to find them and see how many they are, and what they're doing. And if we can stop it."

Shayuri nodded at Lann and the others they rescued. "They thought you might be able to help us do that."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2014)

(Meepy, mournful ping)


----------

